# The Adventurer's Guild



## bluesfella (Jun 23, 2011)

*The Players:*




Nicodemus, Human Paladin of Bahamut  (Played by Jonathan, username:Nicodemus)



Alain, Human Cleric/Druid of Erathis  (Played by Rob, username:EisenbergEffect)



Mallick, Human ranger  (Played by Mark, username:Harumph)



Brocc, Gnome Psion  (Played by Christopher, username: Bennage)



Sledge, Dwarf Fighter  (Played by Spencer, username: Goel)


[sblock=Rob, Jonathan and JeffAfter your success in defeating the necromancer and closing the rift, you make the long journey back to Fallcrest.  Baron Zardi has released you from his service, so you take a few days to recuperate and patch up your equipment.  During this time, your party begins to go their separate ways.  Mika is called back to her hometown on family business, and Dara decides to visit the elves in Harken Forest to try and find her long-lost family.  It seems that the fellows will have little else to do, but an opportunity soon presents itself.

Baron Zardi comes to see you once again, this time in the back room of the Dragon's Breath Inn, where you spoke to him so many times in the past.  He offers a solution to your current problem - an Adventurer's Guild - of which you two will be the charter members.  Zardi explains that he must return home, and cannot be around to mentor any more heroes, but you can take up that mantle, and form a guild that will attract more heroes to Fallcrest.  He knows of a couple of brothers in town that have shown much promise, and advises you to seek them out.  One is a Human Ranger named Mallick (Mark), the other a small Gnome Psion named Brocc (Christopher).  You promise to look them up soon.[/sblock]
[sblock=Chris and Mark]You have spent a few weeks in Fallcrest now, and some of your brothers have already returned to their villages.  For your own reasons, you two have decided to stay for a while.  You've procured a modest room in Low Town, not far from the falls.  It's a bit small for the two of you, but it does have a decent view.  One overcast morning, a duo of humans knocks on your door.  They are armed and obviously well-skilled, but they don't seem to be looking for a fight.  They introduce themselves as Nicodemus (Jonathan - Human Paladin of Bahamut) and Alain (Rob - Human Clerid/Druid of Erathis).  At first, you are hoping that they are not simply here to induct you into their religion.  As it turns out, they want you to join their newly-opened Adventurer's Guild.[/sblock]

The Adventurer's Guild operates out of the back room of the Dragon's Breath Inn for now, until their membership increases enough to be able to afford a building of their own.    The Inn itself is operated by three former adventurers: 
Elsus Bloodstone, the owner/bartender
Kalla Brightlove, the barmaid
Argos Stoneheart, the dwarven bouncer  (He also runs "Stoneheart's Smithy" from an adjacent building on the property.)

Captain Nathan Harkness has contacted the guild and requested a meeting, so all four of you have gathered in the back room of the inn at the appointed time, and Harkness walks in to greet you:

"Gentlemen, I must say I am pleased to hear of you starting this guild.  Fallcrest...nay, the entire Vale needs more protection than my unit can provide, and if you can help me, I would be most grateful.  You have all proven to be capable and reliable men, and the Lord Warden has approved a sizable reward for the task at hand, if you are willing to accept it."


----------



## Harumph (Jun 24, 2011)

"How much is 'sizable'?"


----------



## Nicodemous (Jun 24, 2011)

Alain, what do you think about these two? Do they have what it takes?


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 24, 2011)

Harumph said:


> "How much is 'sizable'?"




"150gp per person for a few day's work...that's well more than we can usually pay, but this situation requires a little travel.  The town of Elkridge is being overrun by a species of drake we thought was extinct long ago.  They are a small farming village, and not well defended.  You'll need to leave immediately - they are in dire need of help.  Do you accept?"









*OOC:*


Just for practice, everyone give me a History check to see what you know about Elkridge, or an Insight check to see what you think of the Captain's story.  To do that, you can use the forum's built-in dice roller...go ahead and make your post, then once you have submitted it, look at the bottom of your post and you will see an option to add a dice roll.  Here's that that will look like...


----------



## EisenbergEffect (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> Alain, what do you think about these two? Do they have what it takes?




Hmm...they look like they can hold their whiskey....at least that's what I would have said six months ago! HA HA HA (Showing his 6mo sobriety pin) Yeah, Nicodemous, if these guys don't flinch when a Paladin of Bahamut and a Druid Cleric...of Erathis (chuckle) come knocking at their door....I think they just might survive....*might*  Besides we could use a Psion and a Ranger...


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


...testing my mapping stuff...




















*OOC:*


Don't forget - everyone go ahead and test out the dice roller with a check of your choice (insight, history, etc.)  I'm not moving forward until we are all ready...


----------



## Nicodemous (Jun 25, 2011)

*history check*

I wonder about the Captain's story and consider his intentions.


----------



## Harumph (Jun 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


OK I'm rolling my insight since the bonuses between insight and history are the same for me and I'm not really a "professor" kind of character.


----------



## Harumph (Jun 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Could you send me an image file of the image you're using for my character?  I prefer it to my own.


----------



## EisenbergEffect (Jun 25, 2011)

*Insight*

I stare intently into the Captain's eyes, judging his motives, intentions and trustworthiness.


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 25, 2011)

[sblock=Insight 16]







*OOC:*


Don't read this unless you roll a 16 or higher, please.  We'll use the honor system.  Alain can share the info with you later if he likes.





[sblock=Insight 16]Captain Harkness seems tired, and a bit bothered to be asking someone else to take care of this situation.  He would prefer to be on the front lines doing the job himself, but his responsibilities here keep him out of the battles he longs to be a part of.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Jun 25, 2011)

> The town of Elkridge is being overrun by a species of drake we thought was extinct long ago.




"Hmm, now why was it that everyone thought the dragons to be extinct?"


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 25, 2011)

"Ah, these are not dragons, but drakes.  If Elkridge had a problem with DRAGONS, we would have to send our entire army!"  He chuckles a bit to himself..."no, these drakes are more like wee cousins of dragons, and this is a breed that were once raised for warfare, in the empires of the North.  War-wing Drakes, they called them.  Much smarter than the regular guard drakes those filthy kobolds raise.  These can be made to carry riders into battle.  I bet that's a fearsome sight, a drake as big as a horse, flying through the air with a soldier on it's back!"

"Anyway, no riders have been seen, these seem to be just feral animals eating livestock and what not.  The poor village just needs some help clearing them out - they don't have any standing militia, and they're a bit too remote for mercen..., ah "adventurers" like yourself to pay them regular visits.  So, I've been asked to hire someone to take care of their little problem."


----------



## bennage (Jun 25, 2011)

"Oh yes, well, I did _mean_ to say drakes. Sometimes I do get a bit ahead of myself I'm afraid. I just can't quite recall what happened in the North to cause the drakes to go extinct. Was it just that, because the empires declined, everyone _assumed _the drakes were extinct?"









*OOC:*


Oh, not that it matter but that last roll should have been +1, I didn't level up before I made it.


----------



## EisenbergEffect (Jun 25, 2011)

Captain, you seam a bit distracted....weary...and I'm surprised that you and your men aren't handling this yourselves. Is there anything else we should know about this situation? Is there anything else we may be able to assist you with?


----------



## Nicodemous (Jun 25, 2011)

*Diplomacy Check*

Taking a que from Alain, I support his inquiry. 

Yes, Captain, we are not only adventurers, but I am also the founder of the Order of the Holy Sword and I am sworn to dedicate my life to helping those who need protection. If there is more you'd need to tell us, now is the time.


----------



## Harumph (Jun 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


what do I know about Drakes?  What skill do I use?  Nature?


----------



## Harumph (Jun 26, 2011)

testing my sig


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 26, 2011)

EisenbergEffect said:


> Captain, you seam a bit distracted....weary...and I'm surprised that you and your men aren't handling this yourselves. Is there anything else we should know about this situation? Is there anything else we may be able to assist you with?




"Nah, my men can handle the local stuff no problem.  We just can't spread ourselves too thin.  Elkridge is too far away for us to send troops from Fallcrest - that's why I came to you."

[sblock=Common KnowledgeElkridge is a small farming village on the edge of the Dawnforge Mountains, due south of Hammerfast.  I'll get a map put up tomorrow with it's location shown.

Also, Harkness seems perfectly trustworthy, if a little weary.  I mainly wanted you to all get a bit a of practice with the dice roller before we got going.[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 26, 2011)

Harumph said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> what do I know about Drakes?  What skill do I use?  Nature?












*OOC:*


Yep, go ahead and roll a Nature check.


----------



## Nicodemous (Jun 26, 2011)

*Agreed*

I'm up for the a new challenge. May Bahamut guide us as we rid this realm of these bothersome beasts.


----------



## EisenbergEffect (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, lately it's been all undead and evil wizards  Drakes sound like a nice change of pace. How far away is this town and do you have any leads that we should follow when we arrive?


----------



## Harumph (Jun 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Rolling Nature Check to see what I know about Drakes


----------



## bennage (Jun 26, 2011)

"Well Captain, if it's far away then we'd best get started. Anything you think we might need to take along on this endeavor?"


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 27, 2011)

Alain hands Harkness his map of the Vale, and he scratches a small red X on it, to indicate the location of Elkridge.

"There are two ways to get there, you can either take the longer and safer Trade Road to the north, or the shorter King's Road to the south.  Been a bit of bandit activity on the old King's Road, though, so be warned."  

He shows the map to Alain.  "Here you go" he says,  indicating the spot on the map he marked.  "Elkridge is due south of Hammerfast.  Mavros is the village elder, he'd be the one to talk to."
[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=Drake Nature/History knowledgeWarwing Drakes are not only renowned for their strength, but for having superb mental awareness.  They are well-suited to serving as aerial mounts, and can understand spoken Draconic.  They were orignally bred by dragonborn to serve as flying mounts, but turned wild after the Dragonborn Empire collapsed and were thought to be extinct.[/sblock]
"Please go as quickly as you can.  We just got word of the problem this morning, but I understand they've been losing villagers and crops for the last few days.  They need help as quickly as they can get it.  Lord Markelhay sends his thanks, and you have my gratitude as well.  Farewell, and good hunting!"









*OOC:*


Harkness takes his leave here.  You just need to decide which route to take.  You have a few horses and a wagon you can use, or you can each take a single horse.  Choose quickly.


----------



## EisenbergEffect (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not worried about bandits.... It seams to me, that if this needs to get taken care of quickly, we should take the King's Road. What say my companions?


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 27, 2011)

[sblock=A few rules/guidelinesSkill checks: I'll post skill check results in spoiler blocks, as you've seen so far.  If I put specific names in the title, only those people should read them, and if I put a specific skill and DC ("Nature DC20", for example), then only those who make that check successfully should read it.  If you make a successful check and read the info, you can use a free action to speak to your friends (if they are in range) and tell them that info if you choose to do so.  If you yell at your friends and enemies are in range, they will hear you as well and possibly adjust their tactics, so keep that in mind.

Combat:  I will roll initiative for everyone (I'll add your bonuses), and the enemies/monsters will all share the same initiative.  


First, players with a higher init than the bad guys go, in any order they please. 

Then the bad guys take their turns. 

Then _*all*_ of the players get to go, again, in any order they please.


Actions are assumed to take place in post order, so if you want to delay for someone else's action, just wait until after they post (unless it's some sort of coordinated thing).

If a player uses a power that grants a bonus to all other players until the start of his next turn, then everyone will get to make use of that bonus once on their turn, even if that player takes his next turn before someone else gets to go.

For any other details, we'll handle them as they come up.  It's pretty easy once you get used to it.

On your turn (in combat), please describe your actions and post any dialog, then use a *spoiler block* to post your Standard,
/Move/Minor actions.  (Optional, but it would help me if you can do it: Also post a mini stat block that shows me where your hit points are, and all of your used encounter/daily powers, etc.  If you choose not to, it's more work for me, but I'll do my best.)

Here's an example page from the other campaign I'm playing in right now.  My player name is Zardi (Rob and Jonathan, it's not the Zardi you know - I just re-used the name):  http://www.enworld.org/forum/living...church-time-dm-benbrown-judge-renau1g-13.html

To learn how to do spoiler blocks and Out-Of-Character tags and just about anything else, I have this page bookmarked: EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine - BB Code List

Deadlines: I am trying to run this on a 24 hour schedule, which means everyone should be able to post at least once a day.  If I don't hear from you after 48 hours, I reserve the right to play your character for that round.  If you know you aren't going to be able to post on certain days, let me or someone else know and we'll run your character for you until you can post.  If you can't post for a long time, I'll have to remove your character, or the whole thing grinds to a halt.

*One more recommendation:*  Subscribe to the thread, so that it sends you e-mails when someone posts.  That's the best way I've found to save time.  Just go up to the top right, and choose "Thread Tools" and his "Subscribe to this thread".  It will only send you one email until you go and view the thread again, so you won't be getting tons of them if you don't want to.[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Jun 27, 2011)

"Bandits aren't a concern to me either. Though I did hear the King's Road is a bit muddy this time of year. I may need to hop over to the Jewel-eyed Dragon and pick up a new pair of boots. Wouldn't want to soil these."


----------



## Nicodemous (Jun 27, 2011)

Bandits don't concern me as much as one of my companions caring so much about soiling his clothing. Let's get moving. Shall we take the wagon? I feel single horses will allow us to move faster.


----------



## bennage (Jun 28, 2011)

Hm, from the smell of things, I'd venture that ol' Nicodemus hasn't been too concerned about soiling things in general.


----------



## EisenbergEffect (Jun 28, 2011)

*The King's Road*

The King's Road it is then. I won't be needing a horse...I'll be travelling on my own four legs.

Minor Action: Wild Shape (Transforms into a Puma)


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 28, 2011)

Feydreth, who has been sitting off from the group a bit, and hasn't said anything so far, speaks up.  "Friends, I'm afraid I cannot join you on this mission.  I have business to attend to in the West.  If this lead turns out to be false, however, I will make haste to be at your side.  Farewell...I will look you up when I return."

Feydreth walks out of the tavern with a nod.  As you are all standing there a bit saddened by his departure, the door swings open again, and a familiar dwarf walks briskly into the room.[sblock=GM]Since Jeff hasn't been able to post at all, I had to sideline him for now.  If he lets me know that he can join in again, I'll find a way to bring him back.  But you have a surprise replacement (who can go ahead and post now!)[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll take a horse if everyone else is doing so.









*OOC:*


Sees the dwarf...







Brother!  It is good to see you again! Weren't you supposed to find yourself a nice dwarvess? No bearded women would have you eh?


----------



## Goel (Jun 28, 2011)

Harumph said:


> I'll take a horse if everyone else is doing so.




How is the Ale in this place? It appears they let any old ragged looking mercenary in here.
Yall boys know any place a real fighter can make a few coin?


----------



## Harumph (Jun 28, 2011)

Harumph said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> what do I know about Drakes?  What skill do I use?  Nature?
> ...





Watch out fellas!  Apparently we're up against gigantic male ducks!  Consider yourselves forewarned.


----------



## Goel (Jun 28, 2011)

It is hard to find a good woman willing to work the mines these days.


----------



## Harumph (Jun 28, 2011)

Goel said:


> How is the Ale in this place? It appears they let any old ragged looking mercenary in here.
> Yall boys know any place a real fighter can make a few coin?










: The Ale is good enough for the likes of us, brother!  However, the halfling is having trouble adjusting his palate...









*OOC:*


gestures offhandedly at Brocc


----------



## Goel (Jun 28, 2011)

Goel said:


> It is hard to find a good woman willing to work the mines these days.




If I get paid to fight giant ducks, I need a bigger frying pan.


----------



## Goel (Jun 28, 2011)

Goel said:


> If I get paid to fight giant ducks, I need a bigger frying pan.




Who is the halfling... another one of Dad's different racial exploits looking for a chunk of inheritance?


----------



## Harumph (Jun 28, 2011)

Goel said:


> Who is the halfling... another one of Dad's different racial exploits looking for a chunk of inheritance?









:  Bah!  I meant the gnome.  Sorry, I get the two confused.  

And as far as our father goes, the only thing he left us was his good looks!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!









*OOC:*


 Slaps the dwarf on the back


----------



## bennage (Jun 28, 2011)

Ah, Goel ol boy! So good to see you again. Hardy as every, I'm sure.


----------



## Goel (Jun 28, 2011)

Goel said:


> Who is the halfling... another one of Dad's different racial exploits looking for a chunk of inheritance?






bennage said:


> Ah, Goel ol boy! So good to see you again. Hardy as every, I'm sure.




I see my brother has picked up a cleric to heal his dainty white skin. 
He doesn't look like a brother, ... cousin maybe.


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 28, 2011)

The stable boy comes into the tavern and announces that "Your horses are ready, sirs!".  As you make your way out of Fallcrest heading East, several villagers stare in wonder and admiration at the four mounted warriors and one puma.  Adventurers are fairly common in Fallcrest, but the common folks still enjoy sending them off with a mini "parade".

After leaving the city, you have time to take in the surrounding countryside.  It is late Autumn in the Vale, and the trees have turned into their spectacular golds, reds, and yellows.  The air is crisp and cool, and the sky is a clear, bright blue.  

The first few days are uneventful, as you travel through farmland and smaller villages.  Eventually, the King's Road takes you into Harken Forest.  The road is still well-maintained (mostly), but there is little traffic.  Not much trade comes through here any more, and it's far enough from Fallcrest to be only occasionally patrolled.  You keep a wary eye out for bandits and thieves, but travelling in a group as you are is a good deterrent.

However, as you approach a narrow bend in the road, you start to feel uneasy...this place is perfect for an ambush.  Sure enough, a lone figure steps into the road ahead of you and calls out to you.  "Well, now, gentlemensss!  Thiss iss my road you are traveling on, and I demand a toll!"

As he draws closer, you can see that the creature is a kobold, but is easily the tallest kobold you have ever seen.  You search the surrounding area, but if he has accomplices, they must be exceptionally well hidden.

[sblock=Map






[/sblock]









*OOC:*


None of you have the mounted fighting feat, so we'll just pretend there are no horses involved - you'd have to spend your move action getting down off of them, and then they'd just be in the way.  So we'll handle this as if you were all on foot.

Also, we aren't in initiative yet, and you don't have time to move, but you are free to talk and draw weapons.


----------



## EisenbergEffect (Jun 28, 2011)

Grrrrr...


----------



## Nicodemous (Jun 28, 2011)

Forgive us if we don't seem surprised to see you. You thieves are nothing if not predictable. The only toll we'll be paying this day is to let you keep your life, if you leave now. (Let's light it up. Valor, my Holy sword bursts into flame...)


----------



## Nicodemous (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> Forgive us if we don't seem surprised to see you. You thieves are nothing if not predictable. The only toll we'll be paying this day is to let you keep your life, if you leave now. (Let's light it up. Valor, my Holy sword bursts into flame...)



don't know if I can roll an intimidate here, but here it is if I can.


----------



## Harumph (Jun 28, 2011)

:  You sure are tall for a kobold.  Perhaps I can cut you down to a more manageable size. HAHA!









*OOC:*


I draw my scimitars







You certainly picked the wrong group to rob!. Do we look like rich merchants?  Ah! If only it were so!  Alas, the only gift I can give you is knowledge.  Do you know what your entrails look like?  You're about to find out!  Too bad the knowledge will do you no good!


----------



## EisenbergEffect (Jun 28, 2011)

You won't be the first Kobold I've tasted...and probably not the last.

ROAR!!!


----------



## Harumph (Jun 28, 2011)

> [sblock=Map
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Is this a dundjinni map?  Or is it premade?


----------



## Harumph (Jun 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Bennage: How were you able to insert a comment into my post?


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 28, 2011)

The kobold is taken aback at your aggression, but only momentarily.  "I have dealt with much bigger than you, my friendssss.  HAAAIIII!!!" He screams, and out of the foliage surrounding you steps a bunch of orcs.  Four of them have hand axes at the ready, and the three to the North East bring up their bows and level them at you.

And from behind a tree near the kobold, steps a huge Bugbear with a greatsword.

"Not ssso sssmall now, am I my friendssss?  Kill them!  We will take their toll off their dead bodiesss!"

Before they can even move toward you, Sledge has already readied himself for battle.

[sblock=Inititative]
Sledge
Banditos
Everyone Else
[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Only squares that are completely covered with trees are considered difficult terrain.  For example, M6 is difficult terrain, M7 is not.*[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Remember to post your Standard/Move/Minor actions, and use the dice roller for your attacks and damage.  (You have to post first, then go back to your post and hit the "Add dice roll")  You can add as many dice rolls as you need to.


----------



## EisenbergEffect (Jun 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm confused, do we still roll for initiative? Also, who is Sledge? Where did he come from?


----------



## EisenbergEffect (Jun 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok. I guess that Sledge is Goel  Spencer, can you edit your signature to include your character name? Thanks!


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 28, 2011)

EisenbergEffect said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm confused, do we still roll for initiative? Also, who is Sledge? Where did he come from?












*OOC:*


No, I roll initiative for you (That way initiative doesn't take us a full day to resolve.)  I use your bonuses and add a d20 roll to it.


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 28, 2011)

*The Players:*



Nicodemus, Human Paladin of Bahamut  (Played by Jonathan, username:Nicodemus)



Alain, Human Cleric/Druid of Erathis  (Played by Rob, username:EisenbergEffect)



Mallick, Human ranger  (Played by Mark, username:Harumph)



Brocc, Gnome Psion  (Played by Christopher, username: Bennage)



Sledge, Dwarf Fighter  (Played by Spencer, username: Goel)








*OOC:*


I went back and added this to the top of the very first post, so that you can refer back to it later if you need to.


----------



## Nicodemous (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm still a little confused. How do we know when it's our turn? You just said "Everyone else" in the order.


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> I'm still a little confused. How do we know when it's our turn? You just said "Everyone else" in the order.












*OOC:*


Go back to this post and read the guidelines:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/307759-adventurers-guild-2.html#post5604863

That will tell you how I'll run combat.  Basically, whoever wins initiative (this time, it was only Sledge) goes first, then the bad guys, then everyone else (including Sledge).  Then we just go back and forth - good guys, bad guys, etc.  It's a simplified initiative for online games, makes things a lot quicker.  You'll see when we get into it, it will all make sense.


----------



## EisenbergEffect (Jun 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok. So we wait for Sledge to go, then you will play the bandits, then we all go together. Then it's back to the bandits, then us, etc. Correct?


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 28, 2011)

EisenbergEffect said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ok. So we wait for Sledge to go, then you will play the bandits, then we all go together. Then it's back to the bandits, then us, etc. Correct?












*OOC:*


Bingo!


----------



## Goel (Jun 28, 2011)

Goel said:


> Who is the halfling... another one of Dad's different racial exploits looking for a chunk of inheritance?






bennage said:


> Ah, Goel ol boy! So good to see you again. Hardy as every, I'm sure.




"Prepare to Die"








*OOC:*


Sledge does a bull rush to the bugbear







*OOC:*


----------



## Goel (Jun 28, 2011)

Goel said:


> "Prepare to Die"
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*










*OOC:*












*OOC:*


if hit then target slides back one space, I slide into its former space and make another atack
both attacks are against fortitude
If second attack is successful opponent is knocked prone
I then use an action point and attack again, I need to know if he is prone
I'm also marking the target as a minor action


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 29, 2011)

Goel said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> if hit then target slides back one space, I slide into its former space and make another atack
> ...












*OOC:*


He is prone.  He can't go back any further, or he'd be off the map, but if you want to push him one square up or down, you can.

Both attacks hit, so go ahead and roll damage for the 2nd attack and use your AP!  Nice hits, by the way!


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 29, 2011)

Goel said:


> "Prepare to Die"
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*










*OOC:*




        *GM:*  By the way, isn't the damage on your Bull Rush attack 2d12+7?  Where does the extra d6 come from?


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 29, 2011)

*GM:*  Please everyone make sure and post your Move/Minor/Standard actions (in the order you perform them) like so:     

[sblock=Sledge's Actions]Move: to H9
Standard: Charge to I13, use "Bull Charge"
Minor: Mark Bugbear[/sblock]

        *GM:*  You don't HAVE to use a spoiler block like that, but I much prefer it that way.  For instructions on how to use spoiler blocks and other code, go here: EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine - BB Code List     









*OOC:*


Spencer, I'm assuming that's where you moved/charged so that you didn't provoke any opportunity attacks.  If I'm wrong, just let me know!


----------



## Goel (Jun 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Standard: Bedeviling Attack against bugbear
Effect:Until end of encounter, when an ally hits target with a melee attack , you can make a melee basic attack with combat advantage against target


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 29, 2011)

The Bugbear, surprised and angered by Sledge's bold knock-down pulls himself together, stands up, and delivers a crushing blow back to the dwarf.  The Orc archer closest to them turns and fires his mighty longbow, sinking an arrow deep into his armor.

The second Orc archer looses his arrow at the Paladin, but his shot goes wide.

The last archer, obviously trying to impress, notches two arrows intended for the softer targets at the rear of the party.  The first arrow hits Brocc squarely, but the second arrow narrowly misses the cleric.

The kobold rushes forward to engage the Paladin - it seems he is not a "lead from behind" type.  However, instead of a direct assault, he tries to use his lack of height as an advantage, and swings his axe below Nicodemus' shield.  He connects with a knee, and throws Nicodemus off a bit, which allows the kobold to get in another cheap shot, causing a bit more damage.  

"I like that ssshiny sssword, Paladin.  I think it will be the firssst thing I pluck from your dead bodiesss!"

Heartened by his leader's actions, the Orc nearest Nicodemus swings at him and hits with his axe as well.

The other three orcs charge blindly into battle - two of them try to strike at Mallick, but he manages to block one of them with his sword.  The final orc hits Brocc hard, almost bringing him down.

The kobold taunts once again: "You should have paid the toll, Paladin.  Now you and your friendsss will pay with your livesss!"

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=Enemy Actions/Rolls]Bugbear's "Bushwack" attack against Sledge (1d20+10+4=34, 1d10+6=7) Crit! for 16 damage! (Sledge)
Orc Archer 3 Longbow attack vs. Sledge (1d20+11=24, 1d10+6=7) Hit for 7 damage (Sledge)
Orc Archer 2 Longbow attack vs. Nicodemus (1d20+11=17, 1d10+6=8) Miss (Nicodemus)
Orc Archer 1 Longbow burst attack vs. Brocc (1d20+9=24, 1d10+6=12) Hit for 12 damage (Brocc)
Orc Archer 1 Longbow burst attack vs. Alain (1d20+9=12) Miss (Alain)
Kobold Chieftan's "Knee-Splitter" attack vs. Nicodemus (1d20+12=25, 2d8+5=20) Hit for 20 damage! (Nicodemus)
Kobold Chieftan's "Cheap Shot" attack vs. Nicodemus (1d20+12=23, 1d8=7) Hit for 7 damage (Nicodemus)
Orc Savage 2 vs. Nicodemus (1d20+11=28) Hit for 8 damage (Nicodemus)
Orc Savage 1 vs. Mallick (1d20+11=20) Hit for 12 damage (Mallick)
Orc Savage 4 vs. Mallick (1d20+11=14) Miss (Mallick)
Orc Savage 3 vs. Brocc (1d20+10=25) Hit for 12 damage (Brocc)[/sblock][sblock=Status]Nicodemus:20/55 hp, AP 1, bloodied
Alain:42/42 hp, AP 1
Sledge:38/61 hp, AP 0, used: Bull Charge, Bedeviling Assault
Mallick:35/47 hp, AP 1
Brocc:14/38 hp, AP 1, bloodied

Bugbear:27 damage taken, marked by Sledge
Kobold Chieftain: no damage taken
Orc Archer 1: no damage taken
Orc Archer 2: no damage taken
Orc Archer 3: no damage taken
Orc Savage 1: no damage taken
Orc Savage 2: no damage taken
Orc Savage 3: no damage taken
Orc Savage 4: no damage taken[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Jun 29, 2011)

Brocc staggers back from brutal blow of the Orc, then vanishes suddenly. A second later he appears, withdrawn under the trees, fingers against his temple and gripping a pulsing orb. The air tingles and _motion _passes abruptly through wind, like an invisible arrow, towards the Orc. The savage, barbaric creature eyes his comrade and fingers his axe.

[sblock=Brocc's Actions]
Immediate Reaction: "Fade Away"
Move: to O2 (no opportunity attack due to invisibility)
Standard: "Betrayal" w/1 power point, attempt slide the Orc from K5 to J6 and provoke an attack on the Orc in J7. (basic melee +3 attack, +3 damage)
Minor: "Ghost Sound" mutter in Common from J6 "Might as well kill you sot an' 'crease my share."
Action Point: "Second Wind", 9hp, +2 all defenses
[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Jun 29, 2011)

Sledge, although seriously wounded pauses only for a second and suddenly appears well again. The next second he is swinging his ax towards the vitals of the bugbear









*OOC:*


Move: None
Minor: Healing surge, 30hp,  +2 bonus to defenses
Standard: "Sure Strike" melee vs AC


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 29, 2011)

When Brocc disappears, the orc that was next to him suddenly gets a dazed look in his ugly face, turns and attacks his comrade.  He hits him in the back of the head with his axe, dropping him immediately.  As soon as he falls, the dazed look is gone, replaced by a look of confusion and fear.

Meanwhile, Sledge's abrupt attack against the Bugbear bloodies him.


----------



## Harumph (Jun 29, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's actions]
Move: None

Minor:




Lethal Hunter Feat.
Marking Orc at J8.

Standard:





[/sblock]


----------



## EisenbergEffect (Jun 29, 2011)

*Grrr...*

Move: None
Standard: Pounce on Orc at L7 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3091199/ (combat advantage to next attacker on this target)
Minor: Wild Shape (back to human form)

Alain

Human	Cleric	5
19	16	14	21
AC	Fort	Ref	Will

42 / 42
HP

9 / 9
Surges

1 / 1
AP

17	
Passive
Perception

22	
Passive
Insight

2
Initiative

Harmony of Erathis 
Priest's Shield 
Healing Word 
Lance of Faith 
Sacred Flame 
Healing Strike 
Cascade of Light 
Divine Fortune 
Turn Undead 
Wild Shape 
Pounce 
Shield of Faith 
Daunting Light 
Sundered Fortune









*OOC:*


How do I do the spoiler block? There doesn't seam to be an icon for that in the toolbar.







*OOC:*


----------



## Nicodemous (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm a bit stunned by the ferocity and cheap tactics of the Chieftan. As expected he has no honor. I quickly gather my wits and strike with the guided power of Bahamut behind my flaming sword. 

[sblock] 

Standard: Invigorating Smite (if hit, I and any other bloodied ally within 5 squares regain +7 hit points)
Minor: Laying on Hands/Healing Hands Bonus to myself (+18 hit points)
Move: None

[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 29, 2011)

Mallick's whirling blades cut down two more of the orcs, while Nicodemus strikes the kobold with his flaming sword.

        *GM:*  Jonathan, don't forget to roll damage.


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 29, 2011)

*GM:*  Alain: Mallick killed that orc already, so go ahead and re-do your turn.  One orc savage remains at L9, the rest of the enemies are in their same places.


----------



## EisenbergEffect (Jun 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll just do the same thing, but preceded by a move to L8 against L9







*OOC:*


----------



## Nicodemous (Jun 29, 2011)

*GM:*  "Jonathan, don't forget to roll damage."     [/QUOTE]









*OOC:*


I put damage in on my last roll, FYI.


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 29, 2011)

As Alain misses the orc savage, he turns away from the paladin and focuses his attack on the cleric.  He swings his hand axe, but Alain is able to deflect the blow easily, so the orc backs up a step in fear.

Nicodemus strikes at the kobold, but he just barely manages to block the paladin's flaming sword with his great axe.  He then strikes Nicodemus, managing to connect.  "Nice try, paladin....but you are not good enough with that ssshiny sssword to hit me!"  After his successful attack, he shifts backwards a few steps and shouts to his archers.  "Another volley, you slugs!"

The archers rain down arrows upon the small group of adventurers, hoping to slow them down.  The first volley misses everyone, the second hits Mallick and Nicodemus, and the third hits all three.

Meanwhile, the Bugbear once again hits Sledge hard with his sword.  He connects, but this time he darts away into the trees and 

        *GM:*  Spencer, make an opportunity attack against the Bubear.     
        *GM:*  Also, everyone check my math on your current hp's, just in case.     [sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Orc Savage basic attack vs. Alain (1d20+9=11) Miss (Alain)
Kobold vs. Nicodemus (1d20+12=24, 1d8+5=10) Hit for 10 damage, and target is marked (Nicodemus)
Archer 1 burst attack vs. Mallick, Nicodemus, Alain (1d20+9=17, 1d10+6=16, 1d20+9=15, 1d10+6=13, 1d20+9=13, 1d10+6=16) Miss (Mallick, Nicodemus, Alain)
Archer 2 burst attack vs. Mallick, Nicodemus, Alain (1d20+9=26, 1d10+6=8, 1d20+9=28, 1d10+6=16, 1d20+9=15, 1d10+6=16) Hit for 8 damage (Mallick, Nicodemus)
Archer 3 burst attack vs. Mallick, Nicodemus, Alain (1d20+9=19, 1d10+6=10, 1d20+9=23, 1d10+6=12, 1d20+9=21, 1d10+6=7) Hit for 10 damage (Mallick, Nicodemus, Alain)
Bugbear vs. Sledge (1d20+14=23, 1d10+6=11) Hit for 11 damage (Sledge)[/sblock][sblock=Status]Nicodemus:10/55 hp, AP 1, bloodied
Alain:32/42 hp, AP 1
Sledge:50/61 hp, AP 0, used: Bull Charge, Bedeviling Assault, Second Wind
Mallick:17/47 hp, AP 1, bloodied
Brocc:23/38 hp, AP 1

Bugbear:33 damage taken, marked by Sledge, bloodied, hidden
Kobold Chieftain: no damage taken
Orc Archer 1: no damage taken
Orc Archer 2: no damage taken
Orc Archer 3: no damage taken
Orc Savage 2: no damage taken[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Jun 29, 2011)

As the bugbear turns to run. Sledge swings his ax again.









*OOC:*


Opportunity attack: melee basic +3















*OOC:*


If hit and I assume it did my "combat superiority" ends the foes movement
also my hit points should be 50/61, my magic necklace lets me spend 2 healing surges with second wind


----------



## Nicodemous (Jun 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Something's not right. If I was at 20 before my last turn. I got 18 with my healing hands. (My Invigorating smite failed, so no value there). That took me to 38. I just now took another 28 (10, 8, 10) damage, so I'm down to 10 hit points. Or am I missing something? It looks like I got hit both rounds at least 3 times. The first round 35 points of damage and now 28 more.


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 29, 2011)

*GM:*  Jonathan, you were right.  Here's the math:  55-20-7-8+18-10-8-10=10hp remaining.  I went back and fixed the "Status" section of my post.  Thanks!

And Spencer, you definitely hit the Bugbear!


----------



## bennage (Jun 30, 2011)

Brocc moves forward quickly, a trickle of blood on his brow, eyes focused on the archers in the distance. Once again a burst of invisible energy races through the air toward the Orcs.

[sblock=Brocc's Actions]
Move: to J7
Standard: "Dishearten", E12, burst 1, each creature in burst, psychic, -2 to attack until EoMNT
[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Jun 30, 2011)

Mallick staggers forth to engage the next closest enemy

[sblock=Mallick's actions]

Move:
Move to J9

Minor:





Marks the Orc at K10

Standard:




Attack Orc at K10

[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 30, 2011)

*GM:*  Mid-round update:
The Bugbear is at J13 (his dash to the woods was stopped by Sledge)
Brocc missed the Archers (their Will defense is 14, but you rolled a 1 anyway)
Mallick completely destroyed the last Orc Savage


----------



## Nicodemous (Jun 30, 2011)

Blood dripping from my wounds and staggering, I compose myself long enough to see my target. A glow of light surrounds me and I feel stronger again. I give chase to the Chieftan coward and as I move next to him, my sword blazes through the air toward his neck. 

[sblock=attack]    

Minor: Lay Hands (+18)
Move: To K10
Standard: Fearsome Smite (if hit, enemy takes penalty to attack rolls (+2) UEoMNT

 [/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Jun 30, 2011)

*Nicodemus Status*









*OOC:*




Hit Points: 28 
Healing Surges: 8


----------



## Harumph (Jun 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just want to make sure you're getting this, but every time I drop a foe with Lifedrinker, I get 5 temporary hit points.


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 30, 2011)

Harumph said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just want to make sure you're getting this, but every time I drop a foe with Lifedrinker, I get 5 temporary hit points.




        *GM:*  That's fine, but I'll probably forget.  Just put in your attack posts somewhere "If I drop this foe, I gain 5 temp hp" or something like that.  And if you guys want to post your own stats in each attack post (see the example thread I sent of the other game I'm in for examples), that would help us all keep these things straight.


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 30, 2011)

*GM:*  2 quick things for Chris and Mark:

Chris, your Dishearten was a burst attack, but you only rolled one attack roll.  Go ahead and roll another attack for the 2nd archer.

Mark, your Twin Strike damage rolls were done as 1d8+6, but the card says 1d8+1.  Am I missing something?  It doesn't matter this time, since he was a minion, but it will make a difference with the other combatants.


----------



## Harumph (Jun 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


No you are correct...I screwed up the math


----------



## Nicodemous (Jun 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Regarding my last two attack rolls, I would just like to add...SACK OF CRAP, Son of a...I'm gonna kick the...stupid piece of...


----------



## bluesfella (Jun 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Feel free to use an action point and try again.
One thing I think I'll do from here on out is post the bad guy's defenses so you can tell if you hit without having to wait on me.





[sblock=Enemy Defenses]Kobold Chietain:
AC-21
FORT-18
REF-15
WILL-17

Bugbear:
AC-19
FORT-18
REF-18
WILL-15

Orc Archer:
AC-16
FORT-16
REF-18
WILL-14[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Jun 30, 2011)

*Action Point*

As my sword misses the Chieftan I bring it back again for a second blow, now coming up to his chest from underneath. 


[sblock=Bolstering Strike] 

Standard: Bolstering Strike: If hit, I get temporary hit points of +2

[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Jul 1, 2011)

Sledge swings again at the cowardly bugbear

[sblock=status] move:none
minor:mark bugbear
standard: melee basic with great ax [/sblock]


----------



## EisenbergEffect (Jul 1, 2011)

*Bowing Out*









*OOC:*


Guys, I'm bowing out of this game. It's just too tedious for me to play this way. Sorry.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 1, 2011)

*GM:*  I talked it over with Rob, and he's kind of busy right now and doesn't have time to play.  If things change, he may be able to drop back in.  I'll give him an easy out...     

As the flurry of arrows struck three of the party members, Alain cried out, uncontrollably changed back into his animal form and pounced on the kobold, knocking him down.  The kobold pulled out a vial from his vest and shattered it, and the green mist within filled Alain's nostrils with fire.  As he recoiled in pain, the kobold smiled and said "Now there'sss a pretty kitty, yesss?  Ahahahah!".  Alain, shaking his head back and forth violently, ran off into the trees out of site of the rest of the party.

The kobold manages to get back up despite the paladin's swinging sword.  He takes a swing at him with his axe, but Nicodemus is able to block it easily with his shield.

The Bugbear still has his full attention on Sledge, especially since he couldn't get away from him.  He brings his axe around to hit him, but Sledge easily blocks it with his own axe.  The Bugbear is shaky, and can barely stand.

The archers, starting to worry as the adventurers seem to be getting the best of them, hurriedly pull out as many arrows as quickly as they can and start pelting the heroes again.  Mallick and Sledge take the brunt of the damage, with the other arrows missing Brocc and Nicodemus.  The arrow that hits Sledge was intended to knock him back, but the stout dwarf resists the push and stays on his feet.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
[sblock=Rolls]Kobold battleaxe vs. Nicodemus (1d20+12=17, 1d8+5=6) Miss (Nicodemus)
Bugbear vs. Sledge (1d20+10=17, 1d10+6=15) Miss (Sledge)
Archer 1 vs. Brocc & Mallick (1d20+9=17, 1d10+6=7, 1d20+9=27, 1d10+6=14)  Miss (Brocc), Hit for 7 damage (Mallick)
Archer 2 vs. Mallick & Nicodemus (1d20+9=21, 1d10+6=10, 1d20+9=10, 1d10+6=12) Hit for 10 damage (Mallick), Miss (Nicodemus)
Archer 3 vs. Sledge (1d20+11=28, 1d10+6=10) Hit for 10 damage (Sledge)[/sblock][sblock=Status]Nicodemus:28/55 hp, AP 0, used:Fearsome Smite
Alain:MIA
Sledge:40/61 hp, AP 0, used: Bull Charge, Bedeviling Assault, Second Wind
Mallick:5/47 hp, AP 1, bloodied
Brocc:23/38 hp, AP 1

Bugbear:58 damage taken, marked by Sledge, bloodied
Kobold Chieftain: 7 damage taken
Orc Archer 1: no damage taken
Orc Archer 2: no damage taken
Orc Archer 3: 9 damage taken[/sblock]
[sblock=Enemy Defenses]Kobold Chietain:
AC-21
FORT-18
REF-15
WILL-17

Bugbear:
AC-19
FORT-18
REF-18
WILL-15

Orc Archer:
AC-16
FORT-16
REF-18
WILL-14[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Jul 1, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

Move:
Move to J10

Minor:
Hunter's Quarry Kobold Chieftan

Standard:




Attack Kobold Chieftan

[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I'm not sure if I need to roll for Hunter's quarry.  Does that max out on a crit?  If so, My Damage is:

Lifedrinker - 16 (2W Max Damage) + 6 (Damage Modifier) + 1(Crit Damage Roll) + 8 (Max Hunter's Quarry Damage) = 31
Magic Scimitar - 16 (2W Max Damage) + 6 (Damage Modifier) + 3 (Crit Damage Roll) = 25

*56 Damage Total for the Kobold Chieftan.*   If I drop him I gain 5 temporary hit points.  If you deem it so then I have 10 more temporary hit points from the previous 2 enemies I killed.


----------



## bennage (Jul 1, 2011)

Brocc continues his mental assault against the unfashionable Orcish archers.

[sblock=Brocc's Actions]
Standard: "Dishearten", E12, burst 1, each creature in burst, psychic, -2 to attack until EoMNT
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Oops, please disregard #3


----------



## Goel (Jul 1, 2011)

Sledge continues to hack at the bugbear

[sblock=status]move: none
minor=mark bugbear
standard=basic melee[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 1, 2011)

*GM:*  Mid-round update: Mallick drops the Chieftain, Brocc hit one of the archers, and Sledge missed the Bugbear.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 1, 2011)

bluesfella said:


> *GM:*  Mid-round update: Mallick drops the Chieftain









:  You're no daisy.  You're no daisy at all!  I'm afraid the strain was more than he could bear.


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 1, 2011)

Confused by him fleeing the battle, I yell out to my friend and long time comrade..."Alain?! NO!" I am angered by his leaving us and reminded of him sitting down, drunk in past battles. The anger rises and I move to attack the Bugbear. I'll make him pay for the Chieftan's attack on Alain. As I move behind him I yell, "Enough!" and I glow with anger and the divine power. 

[sblock] 

Move: to J12 Flanking bugbear
Minor: Divine Challenge 
Standard: Holy Strike (+ 2 to damage with Div Challenge)

[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Jul 1, 2011)

as the bugbear cringes from the paladins blow, it opens an up another attack from Sledge

[sblock=status]with bedeviling assault I get a free melee basic attack if another allie hits with a melee attack[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 1, 2011)

Nicodemus hits the Bugbear hard from behind, and Sledge follows it up with another smash from his axe, finally bringing down the Bugbear.

The archers are all that remain now, and the archer that had been taking attacks from Brocc turns and flees the battle, yelling to his comrades "Our share isn't worth this!" before disappearing into the trees.

The other two archers, obviously shaken, try to get off a few shots to slow the heroes down, before turning and fleeing themselves.  In their haste, they both miss their targets.

You are left standing a midst a pile of dead bandits, with no sign of your Cleric and short on time.

        *GM:*  Your targets have fled into the trees.  They have a headstart, so you would need to track them if you pursued them.  You still have a few days' travel before you reach Elkridge, though...and they need assistance as quickly as possible.  Your choice.     
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Archer 1 & 2 longbow attacks vs. Brocc and Mallick (1d20+11=15, 1d10+6=11, 1d20+11=16, 1d10+6=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 1, 2011)

Friends, we are without a cleric now. I have no explanation for his actions, but I say we press on, anyway. Let the archers go. It is only a distraction from our mission and I don't care what happens to them. 










*OOC:*


I take two more healing surges. Brings me back to 54 hp.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 1, 2011)

:  (calls after the archers) Wait a minute! You forgot our gold!  And your chieftain! 

Mallick starts frisking the corpses for anything interesting.  Starting with the chieftain's.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 1, 2011)

*GM:*  Everyone go ahead and post how many healing surges (if any) you use, and what that brings your hp total up to.  I'll let you know the loot after I get the kids to bed.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 1, 2011)

bluesfella said:


> *GM:*  Everyone go ahead and post how many healing surges (if any) you use, and what that brings your hp total up to.  I'll let you know the loot after I get the kids to bed.












*OOC:*


I haven't used any healing surges.  Do I need to?  Are we going to get a rest now?  If not, I'll use enough to get me to full health.


----------



## bennage (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


2 surges, 9hp each, back to full.
Also, don't forget that I used my AP in that encounter.


----------



## Goel (Jul 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


2 surges and Im back to full 8 surges left


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 2, 2011)

You all take a short rest to gather your strength and make plans to continue the journey.  You drag the bodies of the kobold, bugbear and orcs off of the road an into the bushes, but not without searching them.  You find a total of 48gp, which seems low for a band of robbers.  But maybe you had been their first targets of the day.  The sun is still climbing in the sky, so you wipe the blood off your clothes and weapons, and get ready to keep moving.

As you are dividing up the gold, you notice that 6 of the coins are much different than the others.  They are slightly larger, a tiny bit heavier, but the insignia on the coins is not one you recognize.  One thing you can tell, however, is that the coins are very old.  Likely from a long-forgotten empire.   There is no writing on the coins, just the image of a woman's face on the front, and an image of a hawk over a crest on the back.

Pocketing the money, you get back on your horses and continue your journey.  The weather is still pleasant, but there are storm clouds looming off in the far distance (to the East).  You are heading West, so if you keep moving, you should stay in front of them for now.

About 6 hours later, as the sun is just beginning to sink on the horizon, you notice a lone wrecked wagon on the road ahead of you.  There seems to be no movement, but your senses are on high alert as you approach.  There are a few bodies scattered about - several commoners, probably merchants, and a few armed guards.  None of them were left alive.

This attack must have been recent, but none of the attackers seem to be in the area.  The contents of the wagon are gone, save for the pile of broken furniture.  The bandits must have not needed any chairs, because the majority of what's left behind seem to be simple wooden chairs that have been smashed to bits.

As you are surveying this scene of destruction, you hear a weak voice from the bushes "Hulloh?...can...can you help me?".  And out steps a young man, probably in his late teens.  His clothes are torn in several places, and he has a fresh black eye.  He's holding a dagger, but it looks uncomfortable in his hand, like he's not used to holding a weapon.  As he steps forward, he suddenly gets a stern look on his battered face, points the dagger at you and says "You aren't the bandits that attacked us - but are you here to help or to rob us even further?".


----------



## Harumph (Jul 2, 2011)

bluesfella said:


> "You aren't the bandits that attacked us - but are you here to help or to rob us even further?".









:  (Lightheartedly) Why should we bother robbing you?  Anything of any value has been taken already.  HAHAHA!! 

 Easy lad, we are no thieves.  You look like you need water, food, and the healing arts.  We'll be happy to help you.  You can pay us back when you are a rich man. Hehe.


----------



## Goel (Jul 2, 2011)

What happened here? Who did this and where did they go?


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 2, 2011)

"Bandits!  They attacked our caravan about an hour ago and took off towards the North.  They killed everyone, took everything of value, and smashed all my chairs to bits!  I managed to get away, but not before they roughed me up a bit."

He sits on the ground to rest a bit.  "My name is Jasper.  If you guys are heading East, can I go along with you?  I need to get back to Harkenwold...that's where I'm from.  We were delivering goods to Fallcrest, but now that I've got nothing left, I guess I need to go back home."

        *GM:*  I messed up on the directions in my last post (I"ll go back and fix them).  You have been travelling East from Fallcrest to Elkridge.  On the map below, you are at the yellow X, and Elkridge is the red X.     [sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Jul 2, 2011)

> "My name is Jasper.  If you guys are heading East, can I go along with you?  I need to get back to Harkenwold...that's where I'm from.  We were delivering goods to Fallcrest, but now that I've got nothing left, I guess I need to go back home."







 We can get you as far as to where the trail to Elkridge branches off of the King's road.  Then we must part ways there.


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 3, 2011)

What did these bandits look like? Did they seem to be interested in anything in particular or searching for something? 









*OOC:*


 I also check to see if I trust his story of being "left alive".


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 3, 2011)

"Well, there were a few big orcs...and the rest were humans, I think.  I uh...kinda ran off as soon as they attacked us.  I'm just a furniture maker's apprentice, I don't even know how to fight, and these huge orcs were just killing everyone!"  He casts his eyes downward, not looking anyone else in the eye.  "I guess that makes me a coward, huh?"  



> "We can get you as far as to where the trail to Elkridge branches off of the King's road. Then we must part ways there.	"




"Thank you, sir.  There is a small village there at the crossroads, I know a few folks that can help me get the rest of the way home.  I can't pay you much for your escort...this is all I have left"  He pulls out a small pouch from his belt with what looks to be 11-12 gold pieces in it.

"The wagon doesn't look too bad, though.  I bet we could fix it and you can sell it for a little more gold.  Our horses are all gone, but we could hitch it to one of your horses."


----------



## Harumph (Jul 4, 2011)

bluesfella said:


> "The wagon doesn't look too bad, though.  I bet we could fix it and you can sell it for a little more gold.  Our horses are all gone, but we could hitch it to one of your horses."







 That's all right, we are in a hurry to get to our destination.  I vote we leave the wagon here, fellas.


----------



## Goel (Jul 4, 2011)

My brothers right, we're not worried a bout a little bit of coin, we just need to keep moving.


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 4, 2011)

I agree. We'd better get moving. Those archers may have friends who are stupid enough to try something again.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 4, 2011)

*GM:*  It is getting late in the day.  Do you want to camp here, or travel a bit more before finding a place to stop for the night?  Tor's Hold is the closest village on this road, and you can make it there by tomorrow afternoon if you camp here, or the morning if you travel all night.  You are at the far left side of this map, just above the river.  You'll eventually want to take the road to Hammerfast...the village of Elkridge is on that road.     [sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Jul 4, 2011)

bluesfella said:


> *GM:*  It is getting late in the day.  Do you want to camp here, or travel a bit more before finding a place to stop for the night?  Tor's Hold is the closest village on this road, and you can make it there by tomorrow afternoon if you camp here, or the morning if you travel all night.  You are at the far left side of this map, just above the river.  You'll eventually want to take the road to Hammerfast...the village of Elkridge is on that road.     [sblock=Map]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let's go forward an hour or two and then camp away from all these dead bodies.


----------



## Goel (Jul 4, 2011)

Sure lets go and setup camp before dark.


----------



## bennage (Jul 5, 2011)

Agreed, I think it best to pitch camp before nightfall.


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with Mallick. We should move on away from the scene and camp off if this road.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 5, 2011)

After Jasper collects what he can from the wagon (including a few bits of broken furniture for firewood), you travel on until sunset.  There are several small clearings not too far off the path, so you select one on the south side of the road that is next to a small stream.  You set up camp there and start a fire with the broken furniture and whatever else you can scavenge.  It's a clear night, and not too cold.  As you gather around the fire cooking dinner, Jasper asks you about adventuring, how you chose that profession, any cool battles you've been in, monsters you've defeated, etc.  He seems quite enthralled with your stories.  "I'm from a small village, we don't get anything worse than the occasional goblin around there! This was my first trip outside of my village, and look where I ended up.  So...what is a mighty band of adventurers like you doing coming through our neck of the woods?"


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 5, 2011)

Goblins are the only thing you've ever seen causing issues? Have you heard of any other troubles of late?


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 5, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry, I was posting in a hurry.  I meant him to say that they don't get anything worse than Goblins in Harken, where he's from.  I'll go back and correct it...


----------



## Harumph (Jul 5, 2011)

bluesfella said:


> "I'm from a small village, we don't get anything worse than the occasional goblin around there! This was my first trip outside of my village, and look where I ended up.  So...what is a mighty band of adventurers like you doing coming through our neck of the woods?"







 We've been ordered by the king to slay young men who ask too many questions.  HAHA!  (claps Jasper on the back).  We are headed to Elkridge.  We have business there.  Any more I can't say without the consent of my brothers, here.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 6, 2011)

Jasper smiles the half-smile of someone who doesn't know if he should take you seriously or not.  "I've had quite a day, but I feel quite safe with you heroes around.  Thank you again for your help.  I'll do my best to repay you when I am able.  I'm going to go to sleep now, but please wake me for my turn at watch.  It's the least I could do."

        *GM:*  Now would be a good time to set your default watch shifts.  There are five of you (if you include Jasper) and two-hour shifts will get you through the night.  You'll be able to get moving just before dawn.  For now, I can just use the following, but feel free to change up the order if you like:

Mallick
Brocc
Jasper
Nicodemus
Sledge
Go ahead and come up with a default watch shift now so I can use it in the future.  Every time you take an extended rest, IF anything happens during the night, I'll use that order, and your passive perception to determine what (if anything) you notice during your shift at watch.  If, before you rest, you want to change something specifically for that night, or if you want to keep an eye open for something specific, feel free to roll a perception check before the extended rest, and I'll use that instead.  For right now, we'll just say that Mallick takes the first watch, and everyone else goes to sleep.


----------



## Goel (Jul 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


we can just keep that watch order. I don't think it matters too much.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 6, 2011)

Mallick's watch passes uneventfully, as does Brocc's.

At dawn, you all awaken, half-aware that something is not as it should be.  Nicodemus and Sledge both suddenly realize that they never took their shift.  Looking around the camp quickly, it is apparent that Jasper is gone.

In his place is a small note:



> Next time, pay the toll.



As you gather your belongings, you also notice something else - the horses are dead.  There are no markings or wounds on them, but Nicodemus inspects them and thinks they may have been poisoned.

Before you set out, you all start to feel a bit dizzy, and immediately, you suspect you have also been poisoned.

[sblock=Poison]Poison vs. Brocc's Fort (1d20+10=21) Hit - lose 1 healing surge, cannot regain until cured (Brocc)
Poison vs. Mallick's Fort (1d20+10=27) Hit - lose 1 healing surge, cannot regain until cured (Mallick)
Poison vs. Nicodemus' Fort (1d20+10=20) Hit - lose 1 healing surge, cannot regain until cured  (Nicodemus)
Poison vs. Sledge's Fort (1d20+10=12)  Miss!  You shook off the poison, and it has no effect on you  (Sledge)[/sblock][sblock=Disease]You have been poisoned, and are now diseased.  At each extended rest, you will roll an Endurance check to try and shake off the disease.  


11 or lower: you get worse
12 - 17: no change
18 or higher: you will improve
[/sblock]
There is not much else to do but travel on, so you start walking East again.

The rest of the day passes uneventfully, and by the late afternoon, you have emerged from the forest and the small village of Tor's Hold is visible just to the south of the road.
        *GM:*  Stop here for the night, or continue on?


----------



## bennage (Jul 6, 2011)

What do you think, lads? Is Tor's Hold sizable enough for a decent apothecary?


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 6, 2011)

Furious at myself for not speaking up about my concerns of letting a stranger among us take watch, I seek a moment of peace to calm myself. If I find this thieving worm again, he won't have time to beg for mercy. 

But, Bahamut has given me strength. Just as the fever and dizziness of the poison and disease takes hold, I feel a coolness. The dizziness clears and I feel well. Then I remember, I had taken immunization shots prior to leaving on this quest. His feeble attempts to infect me haven't taken hold. 

(Immunization Shots from previous items gathered)


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 6, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry if I wasn't clear - You can roll to shake off the poison after your next extended rest.


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I am immune. So, I don't have to wait and take the rolls, right? I shook it off now.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 6, 2011)

*GM:*  Immune how?  To disease or poison? Technically, it's a disease, but I had him "poison" you with it.  Is it a magic item or something?  You'll have to remind me, I don't keep track of everything you guys carry.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 6, 2011)

I could perhaps track this skunk...I'm inclined to forget the elkridge deal and go after him.


----------



## Goel (Jul 7, 2011)

Lets find an inn so we can rest with out worry and let my brother heal.


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 7, 2011)

bluesfella said:


> *GM:*  Immune how?  To disease or poison? Technically, it's a disease, but I had him "poison" you with it.  Is it a magic item or something?  You'll have to remind me, I don't keep track of everything you guys carry.












*OOC:*


I'm immune using "Immunization Shots" which I got from our last campaign when you gave out stuff for writing posts etc. It says I am immune to disease.


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree with Sledge. We need to find a place to rest so you can become well. I fear we'll need our strength.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 7, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm immune using "Immunization Shots" which I got from our last campaign when you gave out stuff for writing posts etc. It says I am immune to disease.




        *GM:*  There were cards I gave out to the original group for good role playing/putting recaps posts online/etc. that had special benefits like this.  I had completely forgotten about them!  I've told Jonathan he can use this one, but since you other guys never got a chance to get any of them, we won't use them going forward.

So currently, only Brocc and Mallick are afflicted with whatever this disease is.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 7, 2011)

Is bennage not playing any more?


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 7, 2011)

Harumph said:


> Is bennage not playing any more?












*OOC:*


He posted yesterday.


----------



## bennage (Jul 7, 2011)

bluesfella said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> He posted yesterday.











*OOC:*


and i'm posting right now suckers! huzzah!















*OOC:*


oh, and I had posted at 11:32am PT TODAY. you guys need to try and keep up


----------



## bennage (Jul 7, 2011)

Brocc settles on an Inn that looks the least unkempt, but still shudders a bit as he takes the key from the Innkeep.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 7, 2011)

You find a decent-looking inn and rest for the night.         *GM:*  Mark, go ahead and roll an Endurance check.     When Brocc awakens, his eyes don't seem to fully adjust to the light.  At first, this seems like a normal hangover, but then you realize that you didn't have much to drink last night.  As you leave your room, you realize that your vision is indeed blurry, and you don't seem to be able to see anything past 50 ft or so.         *GM:*  Creatures beyond 10 squares have concealment from you.     The matron of the inn, a large round woman named Juniper ("All me friends call me Juney") has a look at your eyes.  "Sir, I can't say what's wrong with ye, but your eyes are a bit cloudy.  We don't have no healers here in the village, 'cept if you count ol' Bram Torsson hisself.  He's the village elder, but he knows a little 'bout herbs and the like.  You might try ta get him if'n he aint too busy."

        *GM:*  If you choose to go see Torsson, turn to page 42.  If you choose to continue on to Elkridge instead, turn to page 67.  Choose your own adventure!


----------



## Harumph (Jul 7, 2011)

bluesfella said:


> *GM:*  Mark, go ahead and roll an Endurance check.
> 
> *GM:*  If you choose to go see Torsson, turn to page 42.  If you choose to continue on to Elkridge instead, turn to page 67.  Choose your own adventure!




Turn to page 42.


----------



## bennage (Jul 7, 2011)

Well Mallick, I'd say you're looking as bad as me, only I can't trust my sight so much today. I'd like to give ol' Torsson a visit.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 8, 2011)

Juney tells you where to find Torsson - there is only one "community" building in Tor's Hold, residents simply refer to it as "The Hall".  It's about the size and shape of an average barn, but it has wood floors instead of dirt.  Torsson is there with a few of the other older gentlemen of the village.  When you arrive, all eyes turn to you.  Adventurers are rare in these parts, and you have the whole group's full attention.  After explaining your plight, Torsson takes a look at Brocc and Mallick.

"No offense young man, but I haven't seen a gnome in these parts in many years.  And I hope you make a better impression on the village than he did.  Now let me take a look at your eyes."

"Hmmm...well, it looks like you are going blind - those are the eyes of a very old man, and you don't look a day over 25."

He studies Mallick with the same intense gaze.

"Yep, I'd say someone plucked out your eyes and gave you the eyes of man of eighty or more.  You are going blind, and I don't know if there's much that can stop it.  And you say it was a poison that did it?  Well, at least let me see what I can put together."

He heads to a small cupboard in the corner, rummages around in it for a few minutes, and brings a few glass jars and a mortar and pestle back to the table.  He picks out some herbs from one jar, squeezes the juice of a plant from another, combines it with various bits of leaves and mashes it all into a salve which he wraps up in a tender green leaf.

"Here.  Put this in your eyes every night just before bed, and don't open your eyes until morning.  It won't cure you, but it will hopefully help your body fight off the disease.  I can't do any more than that with simple medicines.  I think the only way to cure you for good would be water from the well of the healer."

He looks at you all very intently.  "I wouldn't even bring it up, but you look like a tough bunch.  Maybe you'll be the ones to clear that place out for good, eh?  A few have tried already, but they did not return."

"There's a cavern west of here - "Toadwallow" we call it - we used to make a trip once or twice a year to the cavern to collect water from this well.  Legend says it was put there by a powerful wizard to help the people of the vale fight off a plague that he thought was coming.  Folks like myself have used it for healing for centuries, but a few years ago, a different sort of plague moved in.  Frogs, toads, bullywugs...that place is swarming with them!  It's now much too dangerous to make the journey, so I've had to make do with the herbs and flowers we grow here in town."

You pull out your map, and he points to the location.  It's backtracking a bit, probably about 6 hours.

"Well gentlemen, I bid you good luck.  If you decide to go to the caverns and you are successful, please get word back to us here.  We will hold a parade in your honor, and room and board will always be on the house!  If you decide to carry on, I hope my salve will help you."

        *GM:*  The salve grants a +5 bonus to your Endurance checks if you apply it just before an extended rest.  

To the caverns, or to Elkridge?  You must choose...wisely.


----------



## Goel (Jul 8, 2011)

I vote the caverns. I wouldn't mind clearing out some frogs for some healing water. It is only half a days journey.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well, my character is an ex-criminal, and they are a selfish bunch so I vote the caverns also


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 8, 2011)

Comrades come first. Our task of dispatching drakes will have to wait. Besides, the last thing we need is a psionic companion casting spells with 80 year old eyes. Let's head to the caverns and get you two some healing water. Someone bring a few bottles. Sounds like this stuff might come in handy. We should take some for the road. You know, for medicinal purposes.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 8, 2011)

Before you head out, Torsson directs a younger man to show you the road to Toadwallow Cavern.  It's well marked, and so the youth advises you to just follow that path until it hits the swamp.  "You can't miss the cavern, the entrance is pretty obvious."[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]You follow the path for about 6 hours, before the bugs start becoming a problem.  Flies, mosquitoes, and all sorts of biting gnats fill the air around you as you enter the swamp.  It's dank, humid, and miserable - everything you imagined a swamp could be.

You spot the cavern entrance just up ahead, in front of a large bog.  As you approach it, you notice a lone figure standing in the water before you.  He's reptilian, and he raises his arms as you approach.  He speaks in a voice that you cannot understand, and it's difficult to make out if he's warning you or cursing you, or simply saying hello.  His speech is slow and grinding, like two rocks being rubbed together.[sblock=Swamp]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Squares marked with a triangle are thick brush and are considered difficult terrain.
Also, any square with more than 50% water is also difficult terrain.
[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Go ahead and roll Perception and/or Insight, and tell me what your plans are.


----------



## Goel (Jul 8, 2011)

I hold out my empty hands to show we aren't here to attack him "yet"


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 8, 2011)

I try to study his body language and get a better sense of his intentions. I say to him, 

(insight roll)

"We don't speak your language, but perhaps you can understand ours? We mean you no harm. I would guess you know this place well. Can you help us?"

(Diplomacy Roll)


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 8, 2011)

Goel said:


> I hold out my empty hands to show we aren't here to attack him "yet"




He does not stop speaking, chanting, whatever it is he's doing.  (Is it even a "he" - you don't know for sure.)



Nicodemous said:


> I try to study his body language and get a better sense of his intentions. I say to him,
> 
> (insight roll)
> 
> ...




Upon hearing your voices, his voice seems to go up in pitch, and almost double in speed.  It's pretty obvious now that he's angry - no, livid with you.

        *GM:*  Mark and Christopher, care to make perception rolls?


----------



## Harumph (Jul 9, 2011)

Making a perception roll


----------



## bennage (Jul 9, 2011)

Brocc gives him a look over.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 9, 2011)

The reptilian creature starts becoming more and more agitated, you have obviously angered him somehow.  His speech, while slow and grating, gets louder, and at the end of his "rant", he lets out a deep "CROOOOOAK".[sblock=Perception 15+]You notice that some small bubbles of air have started to appear from beneath the murky water at Q5, M9, and M13.[/sblock]As soon as he does so, he reaches around towards his back and pulls out a spear.[sblock=Initiative]
Nicodemus
Lizard Man
Mallick
Sledge
Brocc
[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Jul 9, 2011)

(sigh) Nothing is ever easy, is it?


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 9, 2011)

"Let's Light it Up." My sword bursts into flame as I prepare for a battle we were trying to avoid. If he really wants to die, I'm happy to help. I move in close to him and say: 

"You want to pretend you don't understand us, let me be more clear." 


[sblock]
Move to K10
Minor: Divine Challenge
[/sblock]

disregard dice roll below


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 9, 2011)

The lizard man's eyes grow wide when Nicodemus' sword bursts into flame.  He takes a step forward and stabs him with his spear.  The paladin will find it difficult to maneuver while he's close to the reptilian.        *GM:*  He has an aura 5 around him called "Swamp Tangle".  Whenever an enemy in the aura is hit by an attack, squares in the aura are difficult terrain for that enemy until the end of it's next turn.      

During Nicodemus' confrontation with the lizard man, the bubbles that were coming from the water reveal their source - three giant frogs surface and begin attacking the party.  One of the frogs is a shiny black with brilliant red stripes that almost glow with color (Frog 3).  He leaps forward and bites at Sledge, then leaps back to where he started.

Frog 1 makes a small hop forward and his tongue lashes out at Brocc.  He drags the gnome towards him and knocks him down.

Frog 2 attempts to do the same to Mallick, but Mallick is able to dodge the attack.

[sblock=Rolls]Spear attack vs. Nicodemus (1d20+11=22, 2d8+5=11) Hit for 11 damage (Nicodemus)
Frog 3 "Leapfrog" attack vs. Sledge's reflex (1d20+7=10, 2d6+6=16) Miss (Sledge)
Frog 1 & Frog 2 attacks vs. Reflex vs. Brocc & Mallick (1d20+8=21, 2d6+4=6, 1d20+8=13, 2d6+4=11) Hit for 6 damage, pulled 2 squares & knocked prone (Brocc), Miss (Mallick)[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Squares marked with a triangle are thick brush and are considered difficult terrain.
Also, any square with more than 50% water is also difficult terrain.
[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 32/38 hp, prone
Mallick: Full
Nicodemus: 44/55 hp, affected by Swamp Tangle aura
Sledge: Full[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Lizard Man:

AC:20
Fort:17
Rex:16
Will:19

Frog 1 & 2:

AC:19
Fort:17
Rex:16
Will:15

Frog 3:

AC:18
Fort:15
Rex:16
Will:15
[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Jul 9, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]    

Move: 
Move to N9

Minor: 
Hunter's Quarry on Frog 2

Standard:
Twin Strike on Frog 2

[/sblock]

Damage for Magic Scimitar critical:
*17*


----------



## Goel (Jul 10, 2011)

Sledge rushes at the frog 1 coming to the aid of his "little" brother

[sblock=actions]move:R7
minor: mark frog1
standard: Bull charge attack[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Jul 10, 2011)

frustrated Sledge attacks again
[sblock=action point] standard:attack frog1 again
effect: slide target to Q5 I move to Q6
miss: half damage[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Jul 10, 2011)

Brocc clumsily stands, a bit disoriented, and turning to face the frog lets out an attack.

[sblock=Brocc's Actions]
Move: Stand (provokes AoO)
Standard: Mind Thurst vs Frog1 (I think this provokes AoO too)
[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 10, 2011)

I swing my flaming sword at him and the attack terrifies him. At the same time the amulet around my neck flashes with flame and a glowing aura of fire surrounds me. 

[sblock] 

Move: None
Minor: Talon Amulet - any creature that hits me with a melee attack takes 1d6 fire damage for the rest of the encounter. 
Standard: Fearsome Smite (if hit: target takes +2 penalty to attack rolls until end of my next turn)
Free Action (if hit): Additional 1d6 fire damage and ongoing 5 fire damage save ends. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 10, 2011)

*Action Point*

Still angry that I have to look at his hideousness, I swing at him again!

[sblock]

Move: None
Minor: None
Standard: Martyrs Blessing (radiant, burn one healing surge without regaining hp)
[/sblock]

Nicodemus Status:

44 hp
Used: Action Point
Used: 1 healing surge
Used: Fearsome Smite (encounter)
Used: Sword Special Free Action (Daily)
Used: Talon Amulet (daily)


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Never mind these rolls.  Nothing to see here.  Move along.


----------



## Goel (Jul 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


I pushed the frog so unless he is still grabbed there be shouldn't be an opportunity attack.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 10, 2011)

Goel said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I pushed the frog so unless he is still grabbed there be shouldn't be an opportunity attack.




        *GM:*  Good point!  Sledge is standing in between Brocc and the frog, so no opportunity attacks.  I'll fix my post.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 11, 2011)

Harumph said:


> [sblock=Mallick's Actions]
> 
> Move:
> Move to N9
> ...




        *GM:*  Mark, I think you are missing a bit of damage for this roll.  You rolled a crit, which gives max damage for that roll (1d8+1), plus a 1d6 (magic weapon crit bonus), plus an extra 1d8 due to it's "High Crit" property.  I see the 9 + 1d8, so go ahead and add a 1d6 roll on top of it.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 11, 2011)

[sblock=Round recap
Mallick moves up to one of the frogs and slashes him brutally.
Sledge rushes up to aid Brocc and misses with his first attempt, but manages to push the frog away from his brother.
Brocc stands up uneasily and misses with his attack against the frog that pulled him.
Nicodemus takes two nasty, flaming swings at the reptilian and wounds him deeply. (He's now bloodied.)[/sblock]The lizard man screams in agony, whips out with his tail, then steps back and breathes a cloud of swamp gas at Nicodemus.

The black frog (#3) leaps forward and lashes out at Nicodemus with his tongue, pulling him 1 square then biting him.

The frog next to Sledge open his mouth wide as his tongue lashes out and grabs the dwarf, then pulls him into his mouth.  The frog next to Mallick then does the same thing to him.  Both frogs leap away from the battle as far as they can so they can devour their meals in peace.[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Red borders around characters indicate that they are bloodied.
Squares marked with a triangle are thick brush and are considered difficult terrain.
Also, any square with more than 50% water is also difficult terrain.
[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Lizard Man "Feral Tail Lash" attack vs. Nicodemus' Reflex (1d20+9=13, 1d6=1) Miss (Nicodemus)
Lizard Man "Bog Cloud" attack vs. Nicodemus' Fort (1d20+9=19, 2d6+7=18) Hit for 18 damage, you are dazed (Nicodemus)
Frog 3 "Tongue Lash" attack vs. Nicodemus' Reflex (1d20+7=27) Hit - you are pulled 1 square (Nicodemus)
Frog 3 "Bite" attack vs. Nicodemus' AC (1d20+9=25, 1d6+7=12) Hit for 12 damage (Nicodemus)
Frog 1 "Gulp" vs. Sledge's Reflex (1d20+12=13) Hit for 5 damage, 5 ongoing, and you are dazed and restrained (Sledge)
Frog 2 "Gulp" vs. Mallick's Reflex (1d20+12=30) Hit for 5 damage, 5 ongoing, and you are dazed and restrained(Mallick)[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 32/38 hp
Mallick: 42/47 hp, ongoing 5 acid damage, swallowed (dazed and restrained)
Nicodemus: 14/55 hp, affected by Swamp Tangle aura, dazed, bloodied
Sledge: 56/61, ongoing 5 acid damage, swallowed (dazed and restrained)[/sblock][sblock=Swallowed]
The swallowed target is inside the frog and is dazed and restrained until it is no longer swallowed.
The swallowed target has line of sight and line of effect only to the frog.
No creature has line of sight or line of effect to the swallowed target.
The only attacks the swallowed target can make are basic attacks.
At the start of each of the frog’s turns, the swallowed target takes 5 acid damage.
When the frog dies, the target is no longer swallowed and can escape as a move action, appearing in the frog’s former space.
[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Lizard Man: 37 damage, bloodied

AC:20
Fort:17
Rex:16
Will:19
Frog 1:  18 damage

AC:19
Fort:17
Rex:16
Will:15
Frog 2:  26 damage (plus Mallick's 1d6 crit bonus), bloodied

AC:19
Fort:17
Rex:16
Will:15
Frog 3:

AC:18
Fort:15
Rex:16
Will:15
[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Jul 11, 2011)

Horrified at the sight of his brothers being eaten, Brocc yells in rage and unleashes a torrent of psionic energy at one of the frogs.
[sblock=Brocc's Actions]
Standard: Mental Trauma vs Frog 2 (target vulnerable to psychic 5, saves ends)
[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Jul 11, 2011)

OK Adding 1d6 on top of other crit damage.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 11, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions

Melee Basic Attack!

MISSED!
[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Jul 11, 2011)

[sblock=actions]melee basic vs frog 1
restrained = -2 attack roll[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 11, 2011)

bennage said:


> Horrified at the sight of his brothers being eaten, Brocc yells in rage and unleashes a torrent of psionic energy at one of the frogs.
> [sblock=Brocc's Actions]
> Standard: Mental Trauma vs Frog 2 (target vulnerable to psychic 5, saves ends)
> [/sblock]



        *GM:*  Nice hit!  Frog 1 is now bloodied.


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 11, 2011)

I spin around to the frog on my right. Having always hated frogs, I am more than willing to rid this swamp of one big enough to eat my friends. I swing at him and the attack causes me to glow with strength. 

[sblock] 

Move: None
Standard: Invigorating Smite (if hits, I regain 7 hp because I'm bloodied)
Minor: (After invigorating smite...timing is important due to being bloodied when attacking) Lay on Hands/Healing Hands (I spend surge and regain 18 hp)

[/sblock]

Status: 

39 hp
Used: Action Point
Used: 2 healing surges
Used: Fearsome Smite (encounter)
Used: Invigorating Smite (encounter)
Used: Sword Special Free Action (Daily)
Used: One Laying on Hands (Daily: 1 remains)
Used: Talon Amulet (daily)


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 11, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> Status:
> 
> 39 hp
> Used: Action Point
> ...




        *GM:*  By the way, if everyone could do this, it makes my job a lot easier/faster.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 11, 2011)

I haven't used anything yet


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 11, 2011)

[sblock=Round recapBrocc sears Frog 1 with a devastating mental attack
Mallick tries in vain to stab his way out of Frog 2's belly
Sledge hacks away at the insides of Frog 1, killing it and releasing him from it's belly!  (See the "Swallowed" section for what to do now.)
Nicodemus hits Frog 3 and heals himself[/sblock]As Sledge hacks his way out of the Frog's gullet, it releases a large cloud of poison from the mushrooms growing on it's back.  Brocc is just outside of the range of this cloud, but Sledge takes the full blast of it.  

Meanwhile, Mallick is slowly being digested by the remaining Sporeback frog (5 acid damage).

The Lizard Man steps forward and tries to spear Nicodemus in the back.  His armor deflects the blow, so the reptilian lashes out with his tail again.  the attack buries a few small spines in his leg, only causing a little damage, but slowing the Paladin a bit.

The black frog next to Nicodemus bites him severely, then leaps away to avoid another hit.[sblock=Brocc, Sledge, and Nicodemus onlyThe sound of insects has been pretty constant throughout your entire time in the swamp, but you have just happened to notice that the noise has been steadily growing louder.  Mixed in with that sound is something you haven't heard until just now - the sound of large wings flapping.[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Red borders around characters indicate that they are bloodied.
Squares marked with a triangle are thick brush and are considered difficult terrain.
Also, any square with more than 50% water is also difficult terrain.
[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Frog 1 "Spore  Release" attack vs. Sledge's Fortitude (1d20+10=26, 1d6+9=14) Hit for 14 Poison damage, ongoing -2 to attack rolls (save ends)  (Sledge)
Lizard Man spear attack vs. Nic's AC (1d20+11=16, 2d8+5=11) Miss (Nicodemus)
Lizard Man Tail Lash attack vs. Nic's Reflex (1d20+9=28, 1d6=3) Hit for 3 damage, you are slowed until EONT (Nicodemus)
Frog 3 recharge? (1d6=6) (Frog 3 recharges his "Leapfrog" attack)
Frog 3 "Leapfrog" attack vs. Nic's Reflex (1d20+9=27, 2d6+6=14) Hit for 14 damage (Nicodemus)[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 32/38 hp
Mallick: 37/47 hp, ongoing 5 acid damage, swallowed by Frog 2 (dazed and restrained)
Nicodemus: 39/55 hp, affected by Swamp Tangle aura, slowed
Sledge: 42/61, -2 to attack rolls (save ends)[/sblock][sblock=Swallowed]

The swallowed target is inside the frog and is dazed and restrained until it is no longer swallowed.
The swallowed target has line of sight and line of effect only to the frog.
No creature has line of sight or line of effect to the swallowed target.
The only attacks the swallowed target can make are basic attacks.
At the start of each of the frog’s turns, the swallowed target takes 5 acid damage.
When the frog dies, the target is no longer swallowed and can escape as a move action, appearing in the frog’s former space.        *GM:*  Making an adjustment here, you can also escape to any adjacent space.     
[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Lizard Man: 42 damage, bloodied

AC:20
Fort:17
Rex:16
Will:19
Frog 2:  29 damage, bloodied

AC:19
Fort:17
Rex:16
Will:15
Frog 3: 10 damage


AC:18
Fort:15
Rex:16
Will:15
[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am actually at 22 hp after that last enemy bite and tail lash. I started with 39 that time. Also, don't forget the lizard man takes ongoing 5 fire damage since I hit him with my flaming sword. 







As the lizard man's tail connects with my armor and the frog bites into my arm, they both feel a burning sensation and find that they have been singed by the heat of the aura surrounding me. My amulet has punished them for their attack.

Glad to have another shot at the Lizard Man, I jab my sword into his chest as he is distracted by the burn. 

[sblock] 

Move: None
Minor: Laying on Hands (+18)
Standard: Majestic Halo 

[/sblock]

Status: 

40 hp
Used: Action Point
Used: 3 healing surges
Used: Fearsome Smite (encounter)
Used: Invigorating Smite (encounter)
Used: Sword Special Free Action (Daily)
Used: Two Laying on Hands (Daily)
Used: Talon Amulet (daily)
Used: Majestic Halo (daily)


----------



## Harumph (Jul 11, 2011)

[sblock="Mallick's Actions"]

Basic Melee attack

[/sblock]

AAAAAND I missed again...


----------



## bennage (Jul 11, 2011)

Fearful of losing sight of Mallick, Brocc advances and attacks the fleeing frog, but not before sending a flicker of thought towards the Paladin and his adversary.

[sblock=Nicodemus only]
I've distracted the mystic, he'll be easier to hit.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Brocc's Actions]
Move: to M5
Free: Send Thought, msg to Nicodemus
Minor: Distract, Lizard Man grants CA to next attacker before the end of my next turn
Standard: Mind Trust, Frog 2

Status:
used Mental Trauma
used Send Thought
used Distract
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 11, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I am actually at 22 hp after that last enemy bite and tail lash. I started with 39 that time. Also, don't forget the lizard man takes ongoing 5 fire damage since I hit him with my flaming sword.



        *GM:*  I forgot about the fire effect from the earlier sword hit.  I'll add that damage, then attach his saving throw he should have taken at the end of his turn to this post.  Definitely keep reminding me on this stuff, I have too much to keep track of (especially while I'm also at work!)

Also, I checked, and the additional healing you get from your Healing Hands feat is supposed to be +3, not +5.  It's confusing, I know, but the "Mod + half level" is usually used for skill checks only.  If you look in CB under your feats, and click on Healing Hands, it actually tells you it's a +3.

So, it looks like that brings you to 38 hp?  I won't go back and remove 2 more from the first usage, since it wasn't clarified until now.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 11, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> Glad to have another shot at the Lizard Man, I jab my sword into his chest as he is distracted by the burn.




        *GM:*  With the 5 fire damage he took at the beginning of his turn, plus the damage you just caused, you dropped him.  (By the EXACT amount of hp, by the way!)

Chris, if you want to re-do your minor action since the mystic was dead before you distracted him, please do so.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 11, 2011)

*GM:*  ...aaaaand Brocc just dropped Frog #2.


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 11, 2011)

So everyone can hear...Guys, did you guys hear those large wing sounds? Something big is heading this way and it's not on the ground! Be ready!


----------



## Harumph (Jul 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll have to spend the next combat round climbing out of the frog and surveying the battlefield.


----------



## Goel (Jul 12, 2011)

Sledge crawls out of the dead frog grabs a throwing hammer and throws it at the Lizard man.

[sblock=actions]move:get out of dead frog
minor: pick up throwing hammer
standard:range attack lizard man[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Jul 12, 2011)

[sblock=status]hp: 42
-2 attack rolls
used: actionpont
used: savage advance
used: bull charge[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 12, 2011)

*GM:*  Spencer, you don't have to worry about the -2 to attack or the ongoing acid damage, those were only affecting you while you were inside it's belly.

Also, the lizard man is dead. The only remaining enemy is Frog #3, and whatever that loud flapping noise is that seems to be coming your way.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 12, 2011)

[sblock="Mallick's Actions"]

Move:
Get out of frog #2.

Move:
Move to H4 (assuming frog died at G5).

Minor:
Draw Swords and survey the area, looking for the source of the flapping noise.


[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 12, 2011)

[sblock=Round recapNicodemus cuts down the reptilian and heals himself.
Mallick continues to struggle in vain, until Brocc finally releases him by killing the frog.  Mallick was able to climb out and get a look around.
Sledge is also able to finally be free of the frog's belly.[/sblock]As the mystic and the frog that swallowed Mallick fall, you start to see the tide of battle turning. That is, until the swarm is upon you.  Drawn by the sounds of battle, they come swooping down from the skies in search of blood.  It is a large swarm of Stirges, large mosquito-like creatures with four wings, sharp claws, and a long bloodsucking proboscis.  They aren't very intelligent creatures, but they are keen hunters, and will work together to bring down their prey.

They attack not only the heroes, but any other living creature in the area.  As such, the only remaining frog is the first to be grabbed.  The other stirges quickly latch on to their targets, working together to grab them and suck out as much blood as they can.  

Two of the stirges make the mistake of attaching themselves to the Paladin, who is glowing with a brilliant aura of flame.  They take some of his blood, but are quickly incinerated as a result.

The frog manages to break the grasp of the stirge, and bites it in two.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    * Red borders around characters indicate that they are bloodied.
    * Squares marked with a triangle are thick brush and are considered difficult terrain.
    * Also, any square with more than 50% water is also difficult terrain.

[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Stirge 1 vs. Frog 3 Stirge 7 vs. Sledge (1d20+10=20, 1d20+10=26)
Stirge 2 vs. Nicodemus Stirge 3 vs. Nicodemus Stirge 4 vs. Mallick Stirge 5 vs. Mallick Stirge 6 vs. Sledge Stirge 8 vs. Sledge Stirge 9 vs. Brocc Stirge 10 vs. Brocc (1d20+12=28, 1d20+12=25, 1d20+12=21, 1d20+12=25, 1d20+12=28, 1d20+12=30, 1d20+12=29, 1d20+12=24)

Holy crap, every one of the Stirges hit their target, even against the frog!
Nicodemus: 10 damage
Mallick: 10 damage, grabbed by #4, #5
Sledge: 15 damage, grabbed by #6, #7, #8
Brocc: 10 damage, grabbed by #9, #10[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 22/38 hp, grabbed
Mallick: 27/47 hp, grabbed
Nicodemus: 28/55 hp
Sledge: 27/61, grabbed, bloodied

Frog 3: Acrobatics check to break grab (1d20+10=27) Frog 3 breaks Stirge's grasp
Frog 3 bite vs. Stirge 1 (1d20+11=20) Frob 3 bites Stirge and kills it[/sblock][sblock=Stirges]At the beginning of your turn, you will take 2 damage for every Stirge that has grabbed you.  To escape the grab, use a MOVE action and make either an Acrobatics or Athletics check of 15 or higher.  If you succeed, you may shift 1 square as part of the move action.  (If any other stirges are still grabbing you, they will shift with you.)
While the Stirge has a creature grabbed, it gains a +2 bonus to AC and Reflex.
While the Stirge has a creature grabbed, it can only bite that creature, and it hits automatically.[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]

Frog 3: 15 damage

    * AC:18
    * Fort:15
    * Rex:16
    * Will:15

7 Stirges remain

    * AC:19 (21 while grabbing a victim)
    * Fort:16
    * Rex:18 (20 while grabbing a victim)
    * Will:15

[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Jul 13, 2011)

[sblock="Mallick's actions"]

Move:
throw off stirge (Athletics)

Minor:
Hunter's Quarry on Stirge

Standard:
Twin Strike on Stirge


[/sblock]

my attacks missed....what about the athletics roll?


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 13, 2011)

I grin at the demise of the two stirges after their unwise attack on me. I notice the frog biting another stirge in half and I decide to take advantage of his distraction. I move in to attack. 

"Time to rid this swamp of it's frog infestation, I'd say!"  

[sblock]
Move: To I12
Minor: Divine Challenge
Standard: Holy Strike (+2 damage for any foe who is marked)

[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Jul 13, 2011)

Brocc attempts (somewhat unsuccessfully) to break lose. Nevertheless, he lets out a blast of psionic energy.
[sblock=Brocc's Actions]
Move: failed attempt to break loose
Standard: Dishearten (burst 1 @ M5) with 2 PP

Status:
used 2 pp
used Mental Trauma
used Send Thought
used Distract

Regarding attack rolls, 1 = St6, 2 = St9, 3 = St10
Hit targs (2 & 3) take -3 to attacks until EoMNT

[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 13, 2011)

*GM:*  I should have clarified - you need to do one check per stirge attached. And tell me which check goes to which stirge. (Per my previous post, you use a MOVE action to do one check.)  Sorry I didnt make that clear - this is my first time using stirges.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 13, 2011)

*GM:*  Mallick - you broke free of one Stirge.  Which one?

Brocc couldn't initially break free from one, but he killed #9 and #10, so he's free now.

Remember, you are using MOVE actions to break free, so you can only use one per turn unless you use up a standard action or an action point.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 13, 2011)

bluesfella said:


> *GM:*  Mallick - you broke free of one Stirge.  Which one?




I break free of Stirge 4 and try to slap him toward Frog #3 if possible.


----------



## Goel (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


fyi my laptop and laptop bag with my character sheet was stolen today so... I'm using Mary and Brad's laptop and was able to download old character sheet.






[sblock=actions]move= break away from stirge
minor = second wind, plus 30 hp
standard = passing attack 

current hp = 57 / 61[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 13, 2011)

Goel said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> fyi my laptop and laptop bag with my character sheet was stolen today so... I'm using Mary and Brad's laptop and was able to download old character sheet.
> ...












*OOC:*


Oh no!  That really sucks.
I'll e-mail you a current dnd4e file.  If you don't want to put CB on their laptop, go sign in at iplay4e.appspot.com and upload the file there.  It's an online character sheet that you can access from anywhere and keep track of all your stuff.  At least it will have all your powers and numbers, etc.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Oh wow that really sucks!


----------



## Goel (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


the good thing is that Mary and Brad had a nice PC laptop they weren't using and are giving it to us...a huge blessing since we have a big insurance deductable


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 14, 2011)

[sblock=Round recapMallick takes 4 damage, then breaks free from one stirge.
Nicodemus steps over the flaming remains of the stirges and strikes the Frog.
Brocc takes 4 damage from the stirges, but manages to cause them both to explode with a psionic blast, covering himself in blood that was just extracted from his own body.
Sledge takes 6 damage, but manages to also kill two of the stirges.  He then heals himself.[/sblock]The Stirges (5 and 6) that are still attached to Mallick and Sledge drink deeply from their veins.  The bloodsucker that Mallick shrugged off manages to re-attach himself, drawing out a bit more blood from him.

The frog, distracted by the giant flying bloodsuckers, reflexively tries to bite back at the advancing paladin, but is unable to connect.  He hops backwards (shift to G13), before trying to push Nicodemus away with his long tongue.  The paladin easily blocks the blow with his shield.
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





    * Red borders around characters indicate that they are bloodied.
    * Squares marked with a triangle are thick brush and are considered difficult terrain.
    * Also, any square with more than 50% water is also difficult terrain.

[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Stirge 4 vs. Mallick (1d20+12=23) Hit for 5 damage, grabbed (Mallick)
(Auto-hit from Stirge 5) Hit for 5 damage, grabbed (Mallick)
(Auto-hit from Stirge 6) Hit for 5 damage, grabbed (Sledge)
Frog "Bite" attack vs. Nic's AC (1d20+11=16, 1d12+7=13) Miss (Nicodemus)
Frog "Tongue Lash" vs. Nic's Reflex (1d20+7=10) Miss (Nicodemus)[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 18/38 hp, bloodied
Mallick: 13/47 hp, bloodied
Nicodemus: 28/55 hp, very nearly bloodied
Sledge: 46/61, not even close to bloodied[/sblock][sblock=Stirges]At the beginning of your turn, you will take 2 damage for every Stirge that has grabbed you.  To escape the grab, use one MOVE action (per stirge) and make either an Acrobatics or Athletics check of 15 or higher.  If you succeed, you may shift 1 square as part of the move action.  (If any other stirges are still grabbing you, they will shift with you.)
While the Stirge has a creature grabbed, it gains a +2 bonus to AC and Reflex.
While the Stirge has a creature grabbed, it can only bite that creature, and it hits automatically.[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Frog 3: 27 damage, Bloodied

    * AC:18
    * Fort:15
    * Rex:16
    * Will:15

3 Stirges remain

    * AC:19 (21 while grabbing a victim)
    * Fort:16
    * Rex:18 (20 while grabbing a victim)
    * Will:15[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Jul 14, 2011)

[sblock="Mallick's Actions"]

Move
Tear off stirge 4

Minor
Hunter's quarry on stirge 5

Standard 
Twin Strike Stirge 5

[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Jul 14, 2011)

Sledge attacks the remaining grabbing stirge
[sblock=actions]move=shake free of stirge
minor = mark stirge
standard = sure strike on stirge[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 14, 2011)

Refusing to let the frog off so easy, I give chase. 

[sblock]
Move: To H13
Minor: Divine Challenge
Standard: Holy Strike (+2 damage for any foe who is marked)
[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Jul 14, 2011)

Brocc glances at Mallick, a bit startled by his bloody appearance. He lunges to the right and rips apart the air as he unleashes his mental fury.

[sblock=actions]
Move shift to L6
Standard Dishearten blast 1 @ H4

used 2 pp
used Mental Trauma
used Send Thought
used Distract

Regarding attack rolls, 1 = St4, 2 = St5
Hit targets take -3 to attacks until EoMNT

[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 14, 2011)

[sblock=Round recapMallick takes 4 damage, but he breaks free from one stirge, and slashes the other into pieces with his twin swords.
Sledge takes 2 damage, and is unable to shake the stirge free, but he easily slices it in two with his axe.
Nicodemus steps forward and tries to slay the frog with his holy flaming sword, but the nimble frog dodges the attack.
Brocc tries to cripple the remaining stirge, but it seems unaffected.[/sblock]The frog takes another instinctive bite at the paladin, but the grin on his face (and the fact that he's on fire!) has distracted the frog to the point where he just wants to get away.  He takes another small hop back and tries to push him back once more.  This time he manages to knock Nicodemus back a bit.

The greedy stirge, seeing that Mallick is weakened by the loss of blood, takes one more bite at him, but misses.  He starts to clumsily fly off, his stomach bloated with Mallick's blood.  (Shift to F6)[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    * Red borders around characters indicate that they are bloodied.
    * Squares marked with a triangle are thick brush and are considered difficult terrain.
    * Also, any square with more than 50% water is also difficult terrain.

[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Bite vs. Nic's AC (1d20+11=19, 1d6+5=11) miss (Nicodemus)
Tongue Lash vs. Nic's Reflex (1d20+9=25) Hit, slid 1 square (Nicodemus)
Stirge bite vs. Mallick's AC (1d20+10=12) Miss (Mallick)[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 18/38 hp, bloodied
Mallick: 9/47 hp, bloodied
Nicodemus: 28/55 hp, very nearly bloodied
Sledge: 44/61, not even close to bloodied[/sblock][sblock=Stirges]At the  beginning of your turn, you will take 2 damage for every Stirge that  has grabbed you.  To escape the grab, use one MOVE action (per stirge)  and make either an Acrobatics or Athletics check of 15 or higher.  If  you succeed, you may shift 1 square as part of the move action.  (If any  other stirges are still grabbing you, they will shift with you.)
While the Stirge has a creature grabbed, it gains a +2 bonus to AC and Reflex.
While the Stirge has a creature grabbed, it can only bite that creature,  and it hits automatically.[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Frog 3: 27 damage, Bloodied

    * AC:18
    * Fort:15
    * Rex:16
    * Will:15

1 Stirge remains

    * AC:19 (21 while grabbing a victim)
    * Fort:16
    * Rex:18 (20 while grabbing a victim)
    * Will:15[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 14, 2011)

Seeing the frog trying to run away, I move around to block his escape. Glowing with fire, my sword a flame, I attack again. 

"Where you going, slimey?"

[sblock]

Move: F13
Minor: Divine Challenge
Standard: Holy Strike

[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 And I roll the exact same fail as last time. Bummer


----------



## Harumph (Jul 14, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

Move:
Move to G6 (is that possible?)

Minor:  Hunter's Quarry on Stirge 4

Standard: Twin Strike on Stirge 4

[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yep, you are free to move since no stirges are attached. Squares with 50% water are just considered difficult terrain.


----------



## Goel (Jul 14, 2011)

Sledge moves toward the frog through rough terrain and throws a hammer at him.
"I hate frogs"
[sblock=action]move = M7
minor = switch weapon to throwing hammer 
standard = range attack frog 3[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 15, 2011)

Goel said:


> Sledge moves toward the frog through rough terrain and throws a hammer at him.
> "I hate frogs"
> [sblock=action]move = M7
> minor = switch weapon to throwing hammer
> standard = range attack frog 3[/sblock]




        *GM:*  Just remember, it's a minor action to switch to a different weapon, but you have to drop the weapon you are currently holding (as a free action).  So you'll just have to use a minor action to pick it up again next round.  (If the frog lives that long - Nicodemus won't let him get away....)


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 16, 2011)

*GM:*  Chris asked me to post for him tonight...     

Brocc wades through the brackish water for a few steps and unleashes a mind thrust at the fleeing frog.

Move: To J8
Standard: Mind Thrust vs. Frog 3


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 16, 2011)

*GM:*  The site is running SUPER SLOW tonight, so I'm fed up with trying to post.

The frog is down to 5 hp, though.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 16, 2011)

The frog takes a short hop backwards (shift to F11) and then turns and leaps away from the battle.  [sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]        *GM:*  He's trying to get away with his remaining 5 hp.  Do you wish to pursue or just let him go?


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 16, 2011)

"Let him go. He's not worth our time. He may die of his wounds in this swamp anyway."


----------



## Goel (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd like to kill that slimy punk but I don't think I can catch him in this swamp.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 17, 2011)

The frog manages to hop away, then.

As you take a short breather, (let me know how many surges you spend), you glance around and easily see the entrance to the cave up ahead.  (North of where you are now.)  Just in front of the cave entrance, you see another reptilian creature, much like the mystic you defeated earlier.  However, this one is not threatening you, or even moving at all.  He/she is sitting calmly on a log watching you, with his hands gently folded in his lap.
        *GM:*  You may make any rolls you wish (perception/insight, etc.) or go talk to him, or whatever you like.


----------



## Goel (Jul 17, 2011)

Sledge walks towards the lizard "thing" with open hands (no weapons) and speaking in common says "we are looking for the healing waters."









*OOC:*


I take one healing surge putting me back to 59/61


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 17, 2011)

I approach this lizard with arms out and ask for his help. "Friend, might we seek your guidance. We are looking for the waters in this cavern that bring life and healing. Are you willing to help us? We regret that these other folk were so...quarrelsome. We aren't looking for trouble."

I take two more surges to return to 54 hp.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 17, 2011)

bluesfella said:


> *GM:*  You may make any rolls you wish (perception/insight, etc.) or go talk to him, or whatever you like.












*OOC:*


I make a perception roll......yeaaaaahhh...that didn't go so well!

I also spend 3 surges giving me 33 hit points.  That should be 42 hit points total?


----------



## bennage (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello there Lizard Friend. You seem much more easy going than that last chap, and I'm glad to see that. We're hoping that you can point us in the right direction. We seem to be a bit off track. 









*OOC:*



2 surges to 36hp


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 18, 2011)

The reptilian remains sitting on the log, with his hands open and palms upward.  He sees you, but does not seem threatened by you at all.  He almost looks as if you have only recently awaken him from a nap.  He turns to you and starts speaking.  The words are a very rough form of Common, and there are syllables you can't make out, but you manage to piece together the gist of what he is saying.

"I am Kroon.  You are...not so smart, eh?"  The he laughs a low, jolly laugh and closes his eyes.  He seems to go off into a trance for a few moments.

When he opens his eyes again, he seems almost surprised that you are still there.  He speaks once again:  "The frog does not drink up the pond in which he lives."  He laughs once more and closes his eyes.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 18, 2011)

Welp! You'd probably know more about drinking swamp water than I would, Kroon old buddy!  Where did you say the cave was again?


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 18, 2011)

Harumph said:


> Welp! You'd probably know more about drinking swamp water than I would, Kroon old buddy!  Where did you say the cave was again?




Kroon eyes the ranger contemptuously, points his webbed hand at the entrance to the cave next to him, and says "If one is looking for a fish, one should not climb a tree".

After a moment, Kroon turns back to the rest of the party.

"You walked onto sacred ground while Peth was praying.  He asked you to leave...why did you kill him?"


----------



## Harumph (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm afraid we don't speak Peth's language, and apparently Peth didn't speak ours.  We tried to communicate with him but he responded by attacking and he drew first blood.  It was an unfortunate accident.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 18, 2011)

"Peth was....hmmmm....you would say...idiot.  He was young and foolish...much like you.  Kroon thinks you will not pass the test in the cave."

Kroon closes his eyes again for a moment.  Without opening them, he says quietly "A frog in the well knows not the ocean".

He then opens his eyes again and looks at the group.  "If you do succeed, you will find even more than you seek."


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 18, 2011)

You seem wise. Peth had the chance to listen to your wisdom and it seems, he did not. I would not like to make the same mistake. Please, tell us more of what we will find in the cave. Share your wisdom with us...who would listen and take to heart that what have to offer. 

What will we find in the cave and what should be ready for?


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 19, 2011)

"You listen, but do not hear, paladin.  You will find a test...and you have already prepared for it.  Now go, I will not help you more."

Kroon closes his eyes and leans back against the rock.

You turn to face the cave entrance and finally have a chance to study it closely.  There is a simple square doorway set into the wall just inside the cave.  The door has a latch that keeps it closed.  There is not much about the entrance that is remarkable, except the stonework around the doorway itself.  There are fine patterns and engravings in the stone, but no words or pictures.  The engravings seem to be simply ornamental.

Mallick checks the door, and there seems to be no trap, so he gently turns the latch.  It opens freely, and the door swings open with only a slight creak.

You see a short stone staircase leading down into a large room.  A dim orange glow coming from two torches is just enough light for Nicodemus and Sledge to make out the entire room.  (Brocc and Mallick are still afflicted by the disease and can only see 10 squares.)  The two torches look to be similar to everburning torches, a magical torch that doesn't extinguish, but these are somewhat smaller, and affixed into small stone pedestals.  

In the floor, you can see a tile mosaic of a blue circle with a star emblem.

The rest of the walls are finished in the same ornamental pattern, and standing against the East and West walls are a pair of stone statues.  
[sblock=Nicodemus and Sledge onlyAt the end of the room, you can see a well with a faint blue glow coming from it.[/sblock]        *GM:*  Feel free to explore the room if you wish, but roll me a perception check as you do it.  And please give everyone a chance to act if they want to.  You aren't in initiative order, so just describe what you want to do and let everyone have a turn.

Also - there are a few things on the visual map here that are NOT in the actual room.  The sarcophagi and the little chests, as well as the items on the floor around the torches are not in the room.  I didn't have time to photoshop them out, so just ignore them.     [sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 19, 2011)

Brocc, Mallick...There is a well that seems to be glowing blue at the end of the room. That must be where we need to go. Mallick, can you check for traps on the floor. 









*OOC:*


 I check for religion to see if I recognize the symbols on the floor and walls.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 20, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> Mallick, can you check for traps on the floor.







 Someone barking orders at me who isn't a gnome?  What a refreshing change of pace!  Haha! 

*claps Nicodemus on the shoulder heartily*

 Stay back and be patient while I make sure it's safe 









*OOC:*


I'm carefully checking for traps from the doorway to the well.  I'm planning on going row by row, 'O' then 'N', then 'M', etc.  In each square I'm checking the floor, the ceiling and the wall, if there is one.  Tell me how many rolls I need.


----------



## Goel (Jul 20, 2011)

I use my dungeoneering skill to check out the two statues. I'm also looking for secret doors.


----------



## Goel (Jul 20, 2011)

awsome roll


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 20, 2011)

Goel said:


> I use my dungeoneering skill to check out the two statues. I'm also looking for secret doors.




Checking out the statues would be Perception, unless you were checking them for traps, and that would be Thievery.



Nicodemous said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I check for religion to see if I recognize the symbols on the floor and walls.




The symbol on the floor seems to hold no religious significance that you know of, and the wall decorations seem like mere decorations.



Harumph said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm carefully checking for traps from the doorway to the well.  I'm planning on going row by row, 'O' then 'N', then 'M', etc.  In each square I'm checking the floor, the ceiling and the wall, if there is one.  Tell me how many rolls I need.




        *GM:*  You rolled pretty well, so I'll let you check the first three rows with that.  You find no traps.

Everyone that hasn't rolled perception so far, go ahead and do so.  Nobody do anything else until that's done and I let you know what (if anything) you can see.  If you are looking for/at something specific, let me know that as well.


----------



## bennage (Jul 20, 2011)

Brocc squints and rubs his eyes. He also ponders about the religion of the natives and wonders if it will have any more significance about the cave.


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 20, 2011)

As Mallick looks at the floor and walls for traps I stand and gaze steadily around the room.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 20, 2011)

Here is my perception roll


----------



## Goel (Jul 20, 2011)

Sledge takes another look at the statues this time using perception


----------



## Harumph (Jul 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Checking the next rows in the room (J, K, and L?).


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 21, 2011)

As Mallick continues searching the floor and moving his way forward, he notices that the floor, while worn, is also completely free of dirt or dust of any kind.  It's totally clean.  So clean it glistens.

Brocc does not recall any religious significance related to the cave, or the lizard folk that seem to inhabit the area.  Other than the fact that some lizard folk live in caves when they can find them, there doesn't seem to be any correlation to this particular cave.  It certainly doesn't look lived-in, or even to have been visited recently.

Sledge walks over to one of the statues (after Mallick finished searching the floor), and after a few moments, thinks that it seems a bit wobbly on its stand.  Perhaps it can be moved?  It would take more examination, and perhaps another strong arm to try and budge it.

[sblock=Nicodemus onlyWhile standing there gazing around the room, you are the only one to notice something odd.  Near the back of the room (F4), you see an arrow hovering over the ground, at about eye level.  It's pointed towards the rear of the room, but it's just hanging there in mid-air.  As you stare at it, you notice there are other small bits of detritus hanging in the air around it.  The heel of a boot, a leather strap, and other random bits of "stuff" just hovering there silently.  While you are staring, though, it begins to move toward Mallick.  Let's say it gets to I5 before you are able to call out a warning.[/sblock]        *GM:*  Everyone go ahead and take one more standard action if you wish.  (If not, just say "pass".)     [sblock=Current map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Jul 21, 2011)

"hey somebody help me with this statue" Sledge tries to push the statue to the side.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 21, 2011)

*GM:*  That would be a Strength check.  Use the Strength + half level modifier, I think yours is a +6 right now.

Either way, it's definitely wobbly, but still very heavy.  You can't quite budge it by yourself.


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 21, 2011)

Mallick watch out!! Back up, there's an arrow floating toward you (now at I5)! Everyone look around. There are things floating in the air. Be careful!

I move over to Sledges location. (L9)


----------



## Goel (Jul 21, 2011)

with the help of Nicodemus Sledge tries to push the statue again


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 21, 2011)

*GM:*  Hang on, you've already taken your one action.  Let Mark and Chris do something if they want first.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm going to evade whatever's coming at me.  I guess it would be like when you hear a bee but don't see it you start evading without knowing where it is....just that it's there....unless I can actually see the thing.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 21, 2011)

*GM:*  Now that Nicodemus has pointed it out, you can see the arrow and the other floating bits of stuff (part of a shoe, a leather strap, maybe a few small bones, etc.) floating in the air just in front of you (at I5).  What is your reaction?


----------



## Harumph (Jul 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Here's the problem,  I think I know what this is in real life but I don't think my character knows.  If I know what this is in real life, should I go ahead and tell everyone?  Nah...I think I'll roleplay accordingly.







Mallick begins backing away from the floating debris, wracking his brain to recall what this could be.


----------



## bennage (Jul 21, 2011)

Brocc maintains his position, not trusting his failing eyesight.

[sblock=Brocc]
taking a defensive stance
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 21, 2011)

Harumph said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Here's the problem,  I think I know what this is in real life but I don't think my character knows.  If I know what this is in real life, should I go ahead and tell everyone?  Nah...I think I'll roleplay accordingly.
> ...




        *GM:*  Definitely always play your character with only what knowledge they have.  If they've never faced a level 14 invisible ice dragon like this before (even though you as a player may have), then it will be more fun for everyone if you play it as so.

Oops, did I just give away what this is?  Dang.

Also, tell me exactly where you move, if you are indeed moving.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Mallick is moving to Q5


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 21, 2011)

As Mallick runs away from the floating arrow, the floating items continue to move across the room to Nicodemus and Sledge, who are slightly preoccupied with the statue.  Suddenly, the space around the floating items takes on a blue sheen.  It becomes quickly apparent that these items are actually suspended in some sort of large mass, about 10ft long on each side, roughly in the shape of a cube.  The blue mass suddenly extends out and grabs Nicodemus and pulls him into itself.  The paladin is captured within the creature and appears dazed.  Sledge reflexively dodges the next attack that attempts to do the same to him.[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=rolls]Engulf vs. Nic's Reflex (1d20+8=20) Hit!  See "Engulfed" section below (Nicodemus)
Engulf vs. Sledge's Reflex (1d20+8=9) Miss (Sledge)[/sblock][sblock=Engulfed]
You are Grabbed.  (Can't move)
 You are Dazed. (You get 1 action per turn.)
 At the start of your turn, you take 10 ongoing Acid damage until the Grabbed condition ends.
 To escape, use a MOVE action to make an Acrobatics or Athletics check vs. DC 15.  If you succeed, you may shift 1 square and are no longer engulfed.
[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gelatinous Cube - no damage taken, Hungry 
AC: 17
Fort: 18
Ref: 16
Will: 15[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Do we need to roll initiative?


----------



## Goel (Jul 21, 2011)

initiative


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 21, 2011)

*GM:*  No initiative needed. The bad guy goes, then you go. Rinse and repeat!


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 21, 2011)

Surprised by the blob that gas just engulfed me I react immediately to try and escape. I try to leverage whatever I can to pull myself out. Inside the blob I kick and lunge toward the closest edge.

Athletics:


----------



## Harumph (Jul 21, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

Move:
Move to L7

Minor:
Hunter's Quarry on Cube

Standard:
Shadow Wasp Strike

[/sblock]

Do we get another action point now? or is that later on?


----------



## Goel (Jul 22, 2011)

Sledge hacks at the blob.
[sblock=actions]move = none
minor = mark blob
standard = bedeviling assault
[/sblock]








*OOC:*


if an ally hits with a melee attack I get to make an additional basic melee attack as a free action


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 22, 2011)

*GM:*  You get an action point at each milestone, which is after 2 consecutive encounters. So, if you happen to survive, you'll get one at the end of this encounter.


----------



## bennage (Jul 22, 2011)

Brocc hesitated for just a second, thinking it was the problem with his eyes, then he lashes out at the cube.

[sblock=Brocc's Actions]
Standard Mind Thrust

used 2 pp
used Mental Trauma
used Send Thought
used Distract
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 22, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> Surprised by the blob that gas just engulfed me I react immediately to try and escape. I try to leverage whatever I can to pull myself out. Inside the blob I kick and lunge toward the closest edge.
> 
> Athletics:





        *GM:*  You escaped.  You can shift 1 square from your current location.  Where would you like to go?

EDIT: I put you on J6...I figured that's where you would most likely want to be for flanking, and there weren't a lot of options(K5, L6, or L8).  If you'd rather be somewhere else, let me know.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 22, 2011)

[sblock=Recap]Nicodemus takes 10 Acid damage, but escapes the interior of the cube.
Mallick runs up to the cube to aid his comrades, but fearful of hitting Nicodemus, misses with his swords.
Sledge hacks off a large chunk of goo from the cube.
Brocc sends a psychic wave at the cube, causing it to change to a slightly darker hue.  A smaller bit of goo is also dislodged from the cube as a result.[/sblock]The cube, furious at losing its meal, lashes out at Nicodemus with a slimy appendage, but even in his partially dazed state, the paladin is able to dodge the clumsy attack.

Still hungry, it turns its attention to the other morsels in front of it, and pulls them both into itself.

Seeing yet another snack (in the form of a small gnome), the cube heads slowly towards Brocc.        *GM:*  Jonathan, you are no longer dazed, so you can make an opportunity attack as he moves away.     [sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Engulf vs. Mallick & Sledge's Reflex (1d20+8=26, 1d20+8=15) Hit & Engulfed (Mallick & Sledge)
Slam vs. Nic's Fort (1d20+8=12) Miss (Nicodemus)[/sblock][sblock=Engulfed]

You are Grabbed.  (Can't move)
You are Dazed. (You get 1 action per turn.)
At the start of your turn, you take 10 ongoing Acid damage until the Grabbed condition ends.
 To escape, use a MOVE action to make an Acrobatics or Athletics check  vs. DC 15.  If you succeed, you may shift 1 square and are no longer  engulfed.
[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 36/38 hp
Mallick: 42/47 hp, Engulfed
Nicodemus: 44/55 hp
Sledge: 59/61, Engulfed[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gelatinous Cube - 40 damage taken, Hungry 
AC: 17
Fort: 18
Ref: 16
Will: 15[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Jul 22, 2011)

Fearful of becoming engulfed, Brocc flees across the room then turns to attack.

[sblock=Brocc's Actions]

Move K1 (provokes AoO @ O4)
Standard Mind Thrust w/2pp

used 4 pp
used Mental Trauma
used Send Thought
used Distract

(target takes a penalty to all 
defenses equal to your Charisma modifier (+3) 
until the end of your next turn.)

[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 23, 2011)

As Brocc tries to slip past the cube, it lashes out at him...but is unable to strike the nimble little gnome.[sblock=Opportunity Attack]Opp. Attack vs. Brocc's Fort (1d20+8=12, 2d6+9=13) Miss (Brocc)[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 23, 2011)

*Opportunity attack*

As I escape from the blob and dodge his counter attack, I notice him shifting his attention from me. I seize the opportunity and saying "Flame on" my sword burst into flame as I swing it at him. (now all damage is fire damage)


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 23, 2011)

I give chase to the blob after seeing him engulf my companions. I know the pain their in and I'll make sure they get out one way or the other. I raise my sword and swing at it's side, working hard to avoid hitting my friends inside. 

[sblock] 

Standard: Fearsome Smite (if hit, target takes penalty to attack rolls of +2 UEMNT)
Move: to L7
Minor: Divine Stength (add +3 to damage)

[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sledge struggles to break free








*OOC:*


shift L4


----------



## Harumph (Jul 23, 2011)

Mallick struggles to break free of the Jello That Ate Sheboygan.









*OOC:*


Shift to M7


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 23, 2011)

Goel said:


> Sledge struggles to break free
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know it's hard to see, but Mallick is at N5, Sledge is at N6.  You can shift 1 square from where you are.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 23, 2011)

Shift to N4


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 23, 2011)

[sblock=Recap]Brocc dodges a swipe by the cube and moves to the side of the room.  He damages the ooze severely, and causes it to be easier to hit by his comrades.
Nicodemus slashes at the cube viciously and "bloodies" it, while Sledge and Mallick are able to break free with only slight damage (10 Acid each).[/sblock]The cube shifts over a bit, then tries to engulf Nicodemus and Sledge again, only managing to pull in the dwarf.[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Cube shifts 1 square
Engulf vs. Nicodemus & Sledge's Reflex (1d20+8=14, 1d20+8=28) Miss (Nicodemus), Hit & Engulfed (Sledge)[/sblock][sblock=Engulfed]

You are Grabbed.  (Can't move)
You are Dazed. (You get 1 action per turn.)
At the start of your turn, you take 10 ongoing Acid damage until the Grabbed condition ends.
 To escape, use a MOVE action to make an Acrobatics or Athletics check  vs. DC 15.  If you succeed, you may shift 1 square and are no longer  engulfed.
[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 36/38 hp
Mallick: 32/47 hp
Nicodemus: 44/55 hp
Sledge: 49/61, Engulfed[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gelatinous Cube - 88 damage taken, Bloodied, -3 to Defenses, Hungry 
AC: 17
Fort: 18
Ref: 16
Will: 15[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Jul 23, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

Move:
Move to N5

Minor:
Hunter's Quarry on Gummy Cube

Standard:

Twin Strike on the Cube

[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Jul 24, 2011)

Sledge again struggles to get out of the slime








*OOC:*


Shift N8


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 24, 2011)

I spit on the cube..."thought you might need a little more fluid...you're not looking so good, slime." I swing again with the power of Bahamut behind my blow.

[sblock]

Standard: Invigorating Smite
Move: None
Minor: Divine Challenge

[/sblock]

Status:
Used: Fearsome Smite
Used: Invigorating Smite
Used: Divine Strength
HP: 44


----------



## bennage (Jul 24, 2011)

Brocc rolls his eye.  Yes, Oooze, do hurry up and die, lest we suffer exposure to anymore of the paladin's wit. 

[sblock=Brocc's actions]
Move to I3
Standard Mind Thrust

used 4 pp
used Mental Trauma
used Send Thought
used Distract

[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Yes, Oooze, do hurry up and die, lest we suffer exposure to anymore of the paladin's wit.







All in good jest my small, blind, ambiguously gay friend.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 24, 2011)

[sblock=Recap]Mallick closes in and takes a swipe, while Sledge manages to free himself again, but not before taking another 10 Acid  damage.
Nicodemus takes another hack at the cube, while Brocc continues assaulting it from afar.[/sblock]The cube has lost most of it's blue hue, and makes a weak swipe at Nicodemus.  Failing that, it then tries to pull him towards him and once again fails to do so.[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Slam vs. Nic's Fort (1d20+8=11, 2d6+9=15) Miss (Nicodemus)
Slam vs. Nic's Reflex (1d20+8=12) Miss (Nicodemus)[/sblock][sblock=Engulfed]

You are Grabbed.  (Can't move)
You are Dazed. (You get 1 action per turn.)
At the start of your turn, you take 10 ongoing Acid damage until the Grabbed condition ends.
 To escape, use a MOVE action to make an Acrobatics or Athletics check  vs. DC 15.  If you succeed, you may shift 1 square and are no longer  engulfed.
[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 36/38 hp
Mallick: 32/47 hp
Nicodemus: 44/55 hp
Sledge: 39/61[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gelatinous Cube - 128 damage taken, Bloodied, Hungry 
AC: 17
Fort: 18
Ref: 16
Will: 15[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Jul 24, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

Move
nowhere

Minor
Hunter's Quarry on Cube

Standard
Twin Strike

[/sblock]

....sheesh....


----------



## Goel (Jul 25, 2011)

"I'm tired of the Slime"








*OOC:*


 it is time to roll this gelatinous d6 






[sblock=actions]Move: none
minor = mark cube
standard = melee basic[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 25, 2011)

*GM:*  The D6 only has 13 hp left.  Think you guys can finish it off in this round?


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 25, 2011)

I swing again with a glow of light around me. 

[sblock] 

Standard: Holy Strike (+2 TO DAMAGE IF MARKED)
Minor: divine challenge Continued
Move: none

[\sblock]

Ignore first roll. Mistake.


----------



## Goel (Jul 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Please ignore this post


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 25, 2011)

Actually I think I missed.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 25, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

Move

Minor
Hunter's Quarry on Cube

Standard
Twin Strike

[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Jul 25, 2011)

The pain from the rangers hit allows Sledge an additional attack
[sblock=actions]any melee hit allows me as a free action a basic melee attack[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 25, 2011)

*GM:*  And it's down...nothing but a very large puddle of iridescent blue goo on the floor.  Nice job.  Take a 5 minute rest and I'll be back in here in a bit to keep the story going.  (Sorry, it's Day One for our big systems switch-over, so I'm swamped at the moment.)


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 27, 2011)

*GM:*  OK, so you've dispatched the gelatinous cube.  You've got a half-cocked (and quite heavy) statue on the right, and a well at the far end of the room.  What do you do now?


----------



## Harumph (Jul 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am investigating the statue.


----------



## Goel (Jul 27, 2011)

Sledge continues to try to push the statue while encouraging Mallick to help.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Mallick helps sledge out.


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 27, 2011)

I walk over to sledge and mallick to provide assistance as well, keeping my eye on the well.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 27, 2011)

*GM:*  OK, you three each roll a D20 and add your Dexterity modifier.  (Use the Mod + half level number.)


----------



## Goel (Jul 27, 2011)

Sledge's push


----------



## Harumph (Jul 27, 2011)

Mallick's Push


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 27, 2011)

My roll.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 28, 2011)

As Sledge and Mallick deftly maneuver the statue towards the edge of its base, Nicodemus, not realizing his own strength, pushes it a bit too hard, and it tumbles to the ground, bursting into shards of stone.          *GM:*  I'm assuming Mallick and Sledge roll their eyes while Nicodemus shrugs his shoulders, but I'll let you roleplay your own actions...     The base of the statue is hollow, and within you find a tattered leather bag.  Upon opening the bag, you find a smaller cloth bag with 28 gp, a handful of papers folded together, and a small silver claw.  It looks like a simple chicken's claw, but it's made of silver.  (You can't tell if it's all silver or just silver plated.)

The papers seem to contain a ritual of some sort, though the pages are jumbled and don't look to be in the right order.

Approaching the well, you can see the water is crystal clear, and glowing faintly.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I know common and elven, so I'll try to read those pieces of paper.  I'm certainly no intellectual giant, though.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 28, 2011)

*GM:*  The papers are written in common.  You can read the words, but unless you are trained in the art of rituals, it wouldn't make much sense to you.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 28, 2011)

Anyone versed in the art of rituals?  Maybe we need to recruit the lizard man outside, if he's still there.


----------



## Goel (Jul 28, 2011)

not me. Lets search the other statue, and try not to break it this time...Paladin


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 28, 2011)

*GM:*  psst...Brocc is a ritual caster.


----------



## Harumph (Jul 28, 2011)

Brother, can you make heads or tails of this? 
Mallick hands the piece of paper to Brocc.


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 29, 2011)

I move to the other statue and push in the same way.







Disregard strength. I was supposed to roll dexterity.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 29, 2011)

Nicodemus struggles, pushes, pulls, twists...and doesn't do much but break a sweat.

He then looks down at the base of the statue, and can clearly see that the statue and the base are all one solid chunk of stone.  It doesn't appear that there is anything hidden here.


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 30, 2011)

*GM:*  OK...so...does anybody want to do anything else?


----------



## Nicodemous (Jul 30, 2011)

I go over to the well and look closely. Looking for instructions or anything else.


----------



## bennage (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes, let me have a look at that. 
Brocc takes the claw and the papers.
 Now let's see...


----------



## bluesfella (Jul 31, 2011)

*GM:*  Chris - You can roll for Arcana if you wish.     

Nicodemus is close the the well studying it, but sees only a basin with crystal blue water within.  There are no instructions to be found.


----------



## Goel (Aug 1, 2011)

Sledge grabs a couple of flasks and fills them full water from the well.
"Lets take this back to the old man in the village and maybe he can tell us how to use it."


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 1, 2011)

Brocc studies the pages for a few moments, and realizes they are out of order.  He places them on the floor tiles until he gets them in the right order, then picks them back up and starts reading through them.  Brocc thinks this is a ritual for understanding languages.

        *GM:*  "Comprehend Language" - level 1 ritual.  Chris, you may "learn" it and add it to your ritual book if you study it for a few hours.  You can then use it any time you wish.  It takes 10 mins to cast and you have to expend 10 gp's worth of ritual components.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 1, 2011)

Goel said:


> Sledge grabs a couple of flasks and fills them full water from the well.
> "Lets take this back to the old man in the village and maybe he can tell us how to use it."




        *GM:*  There aren't any flasks or other vessels in the cave, but you can use your own water skins if you wish.

If you are done in the cave, we can move on...


----------



## Goel (Aug 1, 2011)

Sledge fills three water skins with the water.
"Yall ready to head back to the village?"


----------



## bennage (Aug 1, 2011)

Brocc looks up, obviously excited by discovering the ritual instructions.
 Um, yes, well, I guess I can _wait _until we pitch camp. I'm- I mean this is a very helpful ritual for some of the historical research I've been- well, it's quite exciting, isn't it? 
Then he suddenly turns, as if an idea just occurred to him. He walks over to the pool, cups his hands and holds it up to his face.

[sblock=Brocc's actions]
Brocc is tempted to drink the water, but he's also a bit cautious. He's smelling, touching, and examining it hoping it is wholesome enough to drink on the spot.
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 1, 2011)

*GM:*  The water appears to be perfectly pure, and safe to drink.  With your arcana skills, you can tell that this water would supply the primary ingredient in healing potions, and when mixed with the right ingredients could probably cure specific ailments.


----------



## bennage (Aug 1, 2011)

Brocc drinks the water from his hands. Then empties his waterskin and fills it with water from the pool.
 Well then, shall we?


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds good to me. Let's move.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 1, 2011)

As you are gathering up the bulging waterskins and making your preparations to leave, Kroon steps into the doorway.  He stands there for a moment, surveying the broken statue, the puddle of goo, and the puddles of water around the well (from emptying your other waterskins), and shakes his head slowly.

"You are...messy.  Young and foolish.  Did you find the...wisdom...you sought?"

Pointing at the shattered statue, he says "And are you going to clean that up?"


----------



## Harumph (Aug 2, 2011)

bluesfella said:


> As you are gathering up the bulging waterskins and making your preparations to leave, Kroon steps into the doorway.  He stands there for a moment, surveying the broken statue, the puddle of goo, and the puddles of water around the well (from emptying your other waterskins), and shakes his head slowly.
> 
> "You are...messy.  Young and foolish.  Did you find the...wisdom...you sought?"
> 
> Pointing at the shattered statue, he says "And are you going to clean that up?"




 We wish a cure from this poison that afflicts us.  Can you help us with this?   As far as cleaning up goes, I'd be happy to help with this mess, for help with a cure...


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 2, 2011)

Kroon looks at the ranger and his eyes narrow.  "You have your cure already" he says, pointing to one of the waterskins.  "This sanctuary has been here for many seasons, and in one hour you have done...this." He points at the broken statue again.

"You humans do not know respect...or wisdom."  He says sadly, then turns and walks away.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 2, 2011)

Mallick walks up to the well, cups his hands, dips them into the water, and drinks deeply.

He then investigates the debris, wondering what could be done to set it right.


----------



## bennage (Aug 2, 2011)

Brocc is lost in his own world, pouring over the notes for the ritual. He's barely aware that Kroon is speaking or even the fact that the party is still in the cave.


----------



## Goel (Aug 2, 2011)

"I can't fix the statue but at least I can clean up the mess" Sledge grabs broken chunks of the statue and heads out of the cave.


----------



## bennage (Aug 3, 2011)

Suddenly aware of the situation, Brocc tries to think of an appropriate recompense for the party's disturbance of a sacred site.









*OOC:*


Natural 20 baby!


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 3, 2011)

I feel no shame in defending ourselves or exploring this cave. Speaking to Kroon as he walks away, 

"Perhaps if you had been more forthcoming in warning us about what lie inside of this cave, this destruction wouldn't have been necessary. Where is the wisdom in your silence? You gave us no indication of cube within and yet you are dismayed that a battle has ensued. We were just and sincere in our questions to you and you let us wander into danger. We were justified in our actions, so save your lecture." 

Nicodemus stands firm and will not cower to the lecturing of Kroon. Not proud, but angered at Kroon's superior attitude after having let us go potentially to our deaths.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 3, 2011)

Responding to the Paladin, Kroon pauses a moment and turns back to face him.  "Kroon hoped for humans to have better manners.  You did not smash the statue in battle...you were clumsy and arrogant."  He sighs and looks off into the distance sadly.  "Kroon thinks you will learn manners soon." 

Kroon walks away, leaving the group to themselves.

Brocc thinks that the best way to clean up the mess would be to either remove the broken statue completely, or fill in the statue's base with the rubble.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 3, 2011)

(bending down and drinking from the pool)...I wouldn't expect much help from him, my friends. He acts as though he has the moral high ground, yet ignores his treachery on us. He likes to speak in riddles when our lives are on the line, but speaks rather clearly to admonish us for a broken statue. I think the little lizard wanted us to die in here. Let's get moving.

Brocc...how are your eyes? Feeling any better now that you've had some of this water?


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 3, 2011)

*GM:*  Both Brocc and Mallick drank the well water.  It was refreshing, and healed 1 hp for each of them.  Based on Brocc's Arcana check from earlier, he determined that this water is intended to be used as an ingredient in healing potions and the like.  Its potency would probably only be brought out by someone with knowledge of the recipe needed...


----------



## bennage (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I think you boys should finish sweeping up the mess up made (I'd suggest putting the bits over there) and then we can be on our way. I'm afraid my sight won't improve until this water has been brewed up a bit.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 4, 2011)

Mallick helps clean up the mess and fills up his skin with water.

 Let's go!


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 5, 2011)

*GM:*  I think we are done here.     

You exit the cave and step out into the sunlight again.  Kroon is nowhere to be found, and there doesn't seem to be anyone else in view either.  The road back to Tor's Hold is also free from trouble.  It's a rather pleasant afternoon as you start out, but by the time you reach the outskirts of the village, it is just after dark.

A young boy is the first to notice your approach, and he cries out in glee and runs back towards the main hall.  By the time you reach it, the hall is starting to fill with villagers, and Torsson steps forward to greet you.  

"Gentlemen!  It is very good to see you again!  How did you fare in the swamps?  Did you find the cave?"


----------



## Harumph (Aug 5, 2011)

We did find the cave.  We have water from the well within.  Please aid us by brewing us a cure for our poison with all due haste.


----------



## Goel (Aug 6, 2011)

"we also took care of your frog problem. You should be able to go to the well yourself now."


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 7, 2011)

"Fantastic!"  He turns to some of the other villagers that have gathered around.  "Did you hear that, they have cleared out the cave of the well!"  

Cheers go up from among the folks around you.  Men come forward to shake your hands, young girls flirt with you, children applaud, and old women weep with joy.

Torsson takes a water skin and beckons you to follow him.  He takes you back into the hall, and opens the herb cabinet once again.  He creates another mixture, this time using the water from the well.  He hands Brocc and Mallick another small portion of salve.  "Use this again tonight before bed.  This is much more potent than the other stuff, and if your disease can be cured, this will take care of it.  You have done this village a great service, and you have our gratitude.  And go see Juney when you are ready to eat tonight.  Meals and lodging are on the house!"


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 8, 2011)

Let's get some rest and get back to the task at hand, shall we?


----------



## Harumph (Aug 8, 2011)

Mallick eats, uses the salve, and sleeps deeply.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 8, 2011)

*GM:*  I'm assuming Brocc used the salve as well.     After a rousing night of feasting and celebration, you awake in your comfortable room at Juney's inn.  Brocc and Mallick's affliction seems to be gone completely, and everyone is now well-rested.  The villagers who are busy about their day make sure to salute you and call out their thanks as you head out of town.

You are now a full day behind in your journey, and your job's importance is once again on your mind.  You prod your horses to move a bit faster, as you'd like to gain back some of the time you have lost.  Being rested and well-fed, your horses are more than able to push on without rest for that day and through the night, but the trip takes its toll on the gnome.[sblock=Endurance Checks](I didn't want to take an entire day for everyone to roll these, so I rolled them for you.)
Brocc (1d20+2=4) Lose 1 healing surge
Mallick (1d20+1=18)
Nicodemus (1d20+7=20)
Sledge (1d20+10=23)[/sblock]You ride on through the night, and as the morning sun breaks over the horizon, you see the village of Elkridge ahead in the distance.  Normally, this region is known for its relaxing atmosphere, exotic bazaars, and selection of foreign ales.  But as you approach the village, you can see no signs of the seasonal festivities that usually take place during this time of year.

The small farming cottages you are passing look dreary, and the country folk that normally swarm the arrival of friendly adventurers are too busy boarding up their homes to give you any more than a passing glance.

        *GM:*  Feel free to make History checks about Elkridge or Perception checks if you like.  Or you can go talk to some villagers.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 9, 2011)

bluesfella said:


> *GM:*  Feel free to make History checks about Elkridge or Perception checks if you like.  Or you can go talk to some villagers.




Mallick's Perception check


----------



## Goel (Aug 9, 2011)

perception check


----------



## bennage (Aug 9, 2011)

Brocc ponders the history of Elkridge.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 9, 2011)

*Diplomacy*

I walk up to villager busily boarding up his home. 

"Friend...can I help you with that?" I grab the board he is trying to lift into place and offer my assistance. While helping I ask him:

"My comrades and I have heard of troubles in this area. We can't help but notice the atmosphere of this town is not as it would normally be this time of year. We're here to help. Can you give us news of what's been happening?"


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 9, 2011)

Brocc remembers his history well.  The village of Elkridge, home to only the most essential professions, was once protected by a caretaking warlord in search of peace and quiet.  Since he died, the village has been well maintained but is now vulnerable to attack.  For this reason more than any other, the villagers of Elkridge find themselves completely unprepared for conflict.  The fact that cottages are so widely spread throughout the region, rather than centralized in one place, only makes this problem worse.

The villager that Nicodemus is helping is thankful for the assistance, if a bit surprised to see adventurers in the area.  "My name is Grannt.  And you are right, we have canceled our celebrations. Giant flying drakes have been attacking our village for no reason, and it's getting worse every day!  Until yesterday, they were content to just hunting our livestock, but they killed a young man yesterday morning.  A lad by the name of Barnum, he wasn't no older than 20."

Grannt starts to go on, but is interrupted by a woman's scream from a few cottages over.  A middle-aged man is running past and calls out to Grannt and the adventurers "The drakes are back!  Landis' farm!  We have to help them!" and he points back towards a small farm about 150 yards away.  

You then hear a horrible, bestial screech coming from that direction, gripping the villagers with fear and rooting them to the ground.  The sound of claws raking through timbered planks in unmistakable, coupled with the excited flapping of leathery wings.  The creature is nearby and eager to feed.

You run to the farm and see a drake on top of the farmhouse trying to tear through the roof.  Another one is on the ground trying to get into the far side of the house, and a third is on top of a barn where the farmer has presumably locked up his animals for protection.[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  You all have initiative/surprise, as the drakes are distracted with trying to break into the cottage/barn.     [sblock=Enemies]Drake 1 - uninjured
Drake 2 - uninjured
Drake 3 - uninjured

Warwing Drakes are large enough to hold a rider, but these drakes are rider-less and appear to be feral.
AC-18
FORT-17
REF-15
WILL-16[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Aug 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think I should probably try to subjugate one into being a mount but I think that'd be too much work for the DM! ha!







 Die, reptillians!  You'll not break your fast here today! 

[sblock="Mallick's Actions"]

Move -- to J7

Minor -- Hunter's quarry on Drake 2

Standard --

Shadow Wasp Strike



[/sblock]









*OOC:*


23 damage total


----------



## bennage (Aug 9, 2011)

Brocc widens his stance and raises two fingers to his temple.

[sblock=Brocc's Actions]
minor, Distract on Drake 2, grants CA to next attacker before the end my next turn
standard, Mental Trauma on Drake 1, hit makes vulnerable 5 psychic, save ends
[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Sigh, miss does half damage.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 9, 2011)

*GM:*  I forgot to add some map details.     

The door to the farmhouse is at J5, the double-doors to the barn are at P8 and Q8.  They are made form old timbered wood and have a break DC of 20 (Strength check, standard action).

The windows can be forced open with a DC 15 Strength check as a standard action.  Open windows provide superior cover to those inside.  It costs 2 squares of movement to climb through an open window.

Fence: It costs 2 squares of movement to climb over the fence.

Walls. These 6-inch thick walls are made from heavy timbers.  They can be climbed (Athletics DC 15) or broken (DC 25).


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 9, 2011)

Harumph said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I think I should probably try to subjugate one into being a mount but I think that'd be too much work for the DM! ha!




        *GM:*  On the contrary, I encourage you to try!


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 10, 2011)

I rush within reach of Drake 2 and next to the farm house door. While swinging at the drake I yell to anyone inside.

"Anyone in there? We are here to help you. Open the door and I will take you to safety! Hurry!!!"

[sblock] 

Move to J6
Standard: fearsome smite
Minor: talon amulet: any melds attack deals 1d6 damage to attacker until end of encounter.

[/sblock]

Target takes +2 penalty to attack EOMNT.


----------



## Goel (Aug 10, 2011)

Sledge charges the second drake ramming and striking at the same time
[sblock=action]move J8
minor = mark drake2
standard = bull charge  [/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 10, 2011)

*GM:*  Geez, you guys did 64 damage in 1 round.  Nice job!     With Sledge's devastating attack, the drake falls to the ground dead.  You've gotten the attention of the drake on the roof, and he obviously eyes you as a threat.  With a deafening screech, it takes to the air, swooping down and making claw attacks against Sledge and Mallick.  The dwarf's plate armor is barely able to deflect the piercing claws, but the ranger is not so lucky.

The drake banks to the right, and lands on the edge of the fence.  It turns back to the heroes and screeches loudly at them once again.

Nicodemus can hear shouting and muffled screams from within the cottage, but neither door nor window is opened.  (Can you blame them?)

The drake on the barn is ignoring the entire situation, and continues trying to get to the animals inside.  It has already pulled off some of the roof.  You can make out the braying of a donkey, and the terrified screeching of at least a dozen other animals within.[sblock=Rolls]Flyby attacks vs. Sledge & Mallick (1d20+8=19, 1d6+4=7, 1d20+8=25, 1d6+4=10) Miss (Sledge), Hit for 10 damage (Mallick)[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The door to the farmhouse is at J5, the double-doors to the barn are at P8 and Q8. They are made from old timbered wood and have a break DC of 20 (Strength check, standard action).

The windows can be forced open with a DC 15 Strength check as a standard action. Open windows provide superior cover to those inside. It costs 2 squares of movement to climb through an open window.

Fence: It costs 2 squares of movement to climb over the fence.

Walls: These 6-inch thick walls are made from heavy timbers. They can be climbed (Athletics DC 15) or broken (DC 25).[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Drake 1 - Dead
Drake 2 - uninjured
Drake 3 - uninjured

Warwing Drakes are large enough to hold a rider, but these drakes are rider-less and appear to be feral.
AC-18
FORT-17
REF-15
WILL-16[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc - uninjured
Mallick - 37/47
Nicodemus - uninjured
Sledge - uninjured[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a move of 6.  What would it take for me to be able to melee attack Drake 3 on top of the barn?


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 10, 2011)

*GM:*  You could move to the corner of the barn in one move action. To climb, it takes 2 squares of movement for each 5 ft. of height, and the barn wall is 10 ft. tall. 

Climbing a wall requires a DC 15 athletics check.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


OK that's what I'll do.  I'll move to the corner of the barn in one move action and then next turn I'll try to climb and attack (if feasible).


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 10, 2011)

*GM:*  Don't forget you can also use your standard action as a move to climb this round if you like.  Also, I would recommend moving to M11, so that when you climb you'll be in an open spot on the roof.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


OK I'll move to M11.

I don't want to climb on the roof this round.  If the drake is still there next round I'll climb up.


----------



## Goel (Aug 11, 2011)

sledge attacks the drake on the fence

[sblock=actions]move: k5
minor: mark drake
standard: Bedeveling assault
Effectnce per round when an ally hits target with melee attack I get to make a free action basic melee with combat advantage[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 11, 2011)

I turn to attack the beast on the fence. 

[sblock]

Move: k5
Standard: invigorating smite
Minor: only if hit - divine strength +3 to damage

[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Aug 11, 2011)

Nicodemus' hit distracts the Drake allowing Sledge to strike again.

[sblock=action]free action due to Nicodemus' hit,
basic melee [/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 11, 2011)

*GM:*  Jonathan - Sledge is already standing in K5.  Want to move to J5 instead?

The drake is now bloodied.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes. J5 is fine. As long as I'm next to him.


----------



## bennage (Aug 11, 2011)

Brocc moves to a more defensible position, then turns his attention to the drake.

[sblock=Brocc's Action]
move to Q2
standard dishearten vs drake #1 (psychic, –2 to attack EOMNT) vs Will
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 11, 2011)

The drake takes to the air again, slashes both Nicodemus and Sledge with his claws, and retreats back to the top of the cottage.

The other drake has managed to pull enough of the roof of the barn apart, and has reached one of his legs inside.  He is clawing about furiously trying to snatch up one of the animals within.[sblock=Rolls]Flyby Attack 1 (1d20+8-2=23, 1d6+4=9) Hit for 9 damage (Nicodemus)
Flyby Attack 2 (1d20+8-2=21, 1d6+4=5) Hit for 4 damage (Sledge)[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The door to the farmhouse is at J5, the double-doors to the barn are at P8 and Q8. They are made from old timbered wood and have a break DC of 20 (Strength check, standard action).

The windows can be forced open with a DC 15 Strength check as a standard action. Open windows provide superior cover to those inside. It costs 2 squares of movement to climb through an open window.

Fence: It costs 2 squares of movement to climb over the fence.

Walls: These 6-inch thick walls are made from heavy timbers. They can be climbed (Athletics DC 15) or broken (DC 25).[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Drake 1 - Dead
Drake 2 - 54 damage, bloodied, -2 to attack (from Brocc)
Drake 3 - uninjured

Warwing Drakes are large enough to hold a rider, but these drakes are rider-less and appear to be feral.
AC-18
FORT-17
REF-15
WILL-16[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc - uninjured
Mallick - 37/47
Nicodemus - 46/55
Sledge - 57/61[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Aug 11, 2011)

[sblock="Mallick's Actions"]

Move: Climbing the Wall to N11

Minor: Hunter's quarry on Drake 3

Standard: Jaws of the Wolf

[/sblock]

Total Damage: 44 (max Damage) +  7 (Hunter's Quarry/Crit Damage) = 51 damage total.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 11, 2011)

I try to open the door of the house. (minor?)

If locked, I'd like to break it down. 

[sblock] 

Minor: Check door
Standard: (if locked, knock it down)
Move: Go inside. 

[/sblock]

Free Action: I call out to those inside. I'm coming in to get you out of here! I'm a friend.


----------



## bennage (Aug 11, 2011)

Well boys, we're doing a fine job. However, if you're looking to actually _domesticate_ one of these fellows, we might need to lighten things up a bit. Does anyone have a net?


----------



## Harumph (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll 'domestificate' him with my swords, brother.  Domestificate him to DEATH!!  Ha-HA!


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 12, 2011)

*GM:*  As Drake #1 was flying away from attacking Nicodemus earlier, his amulet flashed and caused the drake a bit more damage.  (I forgot this earlier.)
Extra damage from Nic's amulet (1d6=4)

Nicodemus puts his shoulder into the door as hard as he can, but it does not budge.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 12, 2011)

Harumph said:


> Total Damage: 44 (max Damage) +  7 (Hunter's Quarry/Crit Damage) = 51 damage total.




        *GM:*  I was a bit confused by this, so I looked up the math and consulted some rulebooks (and some clarifications on Wizard's site).  Here's how the damage should break down:

You rolled a crit with your Lifedrinker Scimitar.  Max damage for that weapon and that power is 30. (2d8+6 maxed out plus Hunter's Quarry 1d8 maxed out).
Since you rolled a crit, you get to add an additional 1d6 necrotic damage (which you roll) AND an extra 1d8 because the weapon has the "High Crit" property (which you also roll).

So the total for that attack would be 30 + 1d6 necrotic + 1d8.

For the other attack (Magic Scimitar), you just need to roll 2d8+6 regular damage.

So, if will go ahead and roll 3d8 + 1d6 + 36, you will have your total damage.  Which is probably a whole lot.  Which may even drop the drake outright!

If it does, the rest of your characters have to be suitably impressed with Mallick crawling onto the roof and dropping a drake in one move.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's freakin' unreal! Awesome attack!







I slam my shoulder into the door and as I'm rubbing the pain off and saying "OW! That's a strong door" I turn to see Mallick climbing up, and slashing the drake with incredible awesomeness. I am so impressed, my shoulder immediately feels better and I line up for another run at the door. (to be taken next turn, of course).


----------



## Harumph (Aug 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


OK I'll re-roll damage.


----------



## Goel (Aug 12, 2011)

*OOC:*



Shouldn't Nicodemus and Sledge get opportunity attacks on the drake that flew away







"Nice fighting brother"


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 13, 2011)

Goel said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  The drakes flyby attack states that it doesnt cause OA's from its targets.


----------



## Goel (Aug 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


I had it marked but it is kinda too late now







Sledge moves in pulls out a throwing hammer and tosses it at Drake 2

[sblock=action]move = G2
minor = switch weapons
standard = throw hammer
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 14, 2011)

Mallick's attack seriously wounds the drake on top of the barn, almost knocking it off to the ground.  It staggers back, teeters on the edge of the roof shrieking wildly, but finally manages to right itself by flapping its wings and steadying itself.  It starts to advance towards Mallick with murder in its eyes, despite the large volume of blood gushing from its wounds...

Meanwhile, Sledge's hammer hits the other drake so hard that it knocks it off of the cottage roof and it lands with a sickening thud behind the building.  No more sounds of movement come from that direction.        *GM:*  Just waiting on Chris to post his turn.


----------



## bennage (Aug 14, 2011)

Conerned about the drake advancing on Mallick, Brocc moves forward and attacks.

[sblock=Brocc's Actions]
Move to N4
Standard, Mind Thrust on Drake 
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 15, 2011)

*GM:*  Crap - I wrote a complete post (map and everything) earlier today and apparently it didn't go through.  Brocc's attack missed the drake, the drake bit at Mallick, then tried to fly away.  

Mark, roll an opportunity attack against the drake and I'll re-do the whole post again tomorrow.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Opportunity Attack Versus Drake.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 15, 2011)

The drake shakes his head a bit, but is unaffected by Brocc's attempt to distract him from the ranger.  He darts forward and bites Mallick viciously, his teeth tearing through Mallick's hide armor.  The force of the blow knocks Mallick back, and he has to scramble just to stay on the roof.

The drake then turns away from the ranger, and makes a weak attempt to flee - he flaps his wings and takes off from the roof of the barn.  But his injuries are so severe that he falls to the ground and lands on top of the gnome.  Brocc is nimble enough to avoid taking any damage from the falling drake, but is caught up in the tangle of wings and limbs as the drake tumbles along the ground.  They both come to a stop against the fence, the drake on top of the startled gnome.          *GM:*  Mark, make a DC20 Athletics check.  If you succeed, you remain on the barn roof.  If you fail, you will fall and end up prone in square N12 (and roll 1d10 falling damage).     [sblock=Rolls]Bite vs. Mallick (1d20+9=29, 1d10+4=9) Critical hit!  14 damage (Mallick)[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The door to the farmhouse is at J5, the double-doors to the barn are at  P8 and Q8. They are made from old timbered wood and have a break DC of  20 (Strength check, standard action).

The windows can be forced open with a DC 15 Strength check as a standard  action. Open windows provide superior cover to those inside. It costs 2  squares of movement to climb through an open window.

Fence: It costs 2 squares of movement to climb over the fence.

Walls: These 6-inch thick walls are made from heavy timbers. They can be  climbed (Athletics DC 15) or broken (DC  25).[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Drake 1 - Dead
Drake 2 - Dead
Drake 3 - 4 hp remaining

Warwing Drakes are large enough to hold a rider, but these drakes are rider-less and appear to be feral.
AC-18
FORT-17
REF-15
WILL-16[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc - uninjured, prone (under the drake)
Mallick - 23/47
Nicodemus - 46/55
Sledge - 57/61[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Aug 15, 2011)

Rolling Athletics Check


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 15, 2011)

*GM:*  Don't forget to roll a 1d10 for falling damage!


----------



## Harumph (Aug 15, 2011)

falling damage


----------



## bennage (Aug 15, 2011)

From underneath the Drake, Brocc attempts to finish the job.

[sblock=Brocc's Actions]
Mind Thrust vs Will
Move, attempts to scramble out from underneath, to O2
[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 15, 2011)

Seeing the drake fall dead, watching the gnome trying to wiggle out and seeing Mallick slip off the barn roof (all a rather interesting scene to see unfold), I take a deep breath and decide the change my tactic on the door. I compose myself, dust my armor off, clear my throat and lightly tap at the door, slowly...(tap... tap... tap)

"If there is anyone in there, we'd like a word with you about your drake problem and the address of the craftsman who built your doors."


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 15, 2011)

The drake lets out a wailing screech before collapsing dead on top of Brocc.

The gnome manages to wiggle free of the lifeless body and starts wiping the blood off his clothes.

Nicodemus finally hears a voice from within the cottage "Are they all gone?".  When finally assured that all the drakes are indeed dead, the man of the house unlocks the door and opens it cautiously.

The family within is of course abundantly grateful for your help, as are the other villages that have started to trickle onto the scene.  A crowd of admiring teenagers and children gather around Sledge and Nicodemus and start asking them questions about being adventurers, asking to see their cool flaming sword, etc.

A few young ladies are helping Brocc clean the blood out of his garments, and one even offers to take his cloak home with her so that she can clean it properly.

Landis, the farmer you just rescued, is helping Mallick up and calls out to the villagers "Go fetch the healer, this man is hurt!".  Landis is also nursing a bandaged and bloodied hand, but is trying to downplay his injury.  "The nipper got two of me fingers, but I'll be OK.  My family is safe, thanks to you, and that's all that matters!".

The healer shows up a few minutes later and tends to Mallick and the farmer.        *GM:*  Mark, spend two healing surges for free, I think that's 22 hp back.  You can spend an additional one if you want to get all the way back to full - your choice.     

During all of this commotion a distinguished, middle-aged man approaches the group and introduces himself as Mavros, the leader of the town elders.  He thanks you profusely for battling the monsters and asks to speak with you in private if you have the time.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yeah I'll go ahead and get back to full hp with 3 surges.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 16, 2011)

*GM:*  You only have to actually spend one, since the healer basically granted you two for free.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


ok thanks for the correction.  I will only spend one.






Mallick looks at all the girls surrounding his brother Brocc, then looks at the dead drakes, then looks at his swords covered in blood and his body covered in bruises.

He shrugs his shoulders and says "I need a drink.  Anyone else here need a drink? A flagon of liquid chuckles for the Ranger.  Chop Chop!"


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 16, 2011)

Mavros is it? I am Nicodemus. I have questions of my own. Lead the way. 









*OOC:*


I gesture for him to lead and I suggest we follow him to find out more.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 16, 2011)

Landis' wife hands Mallick a stiff drink.

Mavros leads your group to the center of town, and into a small community building.  "The drakes you dispatched today were only the latest attacks in what has become a plague.  Nobody knows why they arrived or from where they originate, but no pattern seems to exist."  He points to a map on the wall of the village, with several sites marked.  "These are the places the drakes have attacked, you can see it looks to just be random."

He turns back and faces you.  "We live outside the attention of kingdoms and no longer possess the resources to fight this threat ourselves.  If I can persuade you to look into this matter further, our entire village will be at your disposal."


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 16, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> "If there is anyone in there, we'd like a word with you about your drake problem and the address of the craftsman who built your doors."











*OOC:*


By the way, Jonathan...that's hilarious!


----------



## Harumph (Aug 16, 2011)

The naturist's way would be to disembowel the creature in question to see what it eats and then track it that way.  Unfortunately, flying creatures don't leave footprints and my human senses cannot track their smell.   Offhand, I should think that they live in high places, aeries.  Perhaps they have grown to outstrip their mountainous food supply and are moving to the lowlands for new prey.

As far as courses of action go, I'd say we should probably consult someone who knows a lot about the history of the area, and perhaps attempt to track them via a scent hound.

The only other option is to wait until they attack again and somehow follow them back to their aerie.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 16, 2011)

Have you had any reason to think something is attracting them here? Anything they go after regularly (like food)? You may not see a pattern in who they attack, but perhaps what or how they attack is key. 

Have you been threatened by anyone or had trouble with those that might send these creatures to harass you? 

(I'm considering his answers carefully: Perception Check)


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 17, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> Have you had any reason to think something is attracting them here? Anything they go after regularly (like food)? You may not see a pattern in who they attack, but perhaps what or how they attack is key.
> 
> Have you been threatened by anyone or had trouble with those that might send these creatures to harass you?




"No, they just appeared one day, and have been attacking things at random.  They attack farm animals more than anything, but it seems like they just try and eat anything smaller than them.  Yesterday, they killed a young man who tried to defend his sheep!  If only you were here then, you could have probably saved him...

Anyway, they don't come every day...we'll go a day or two without them sometimes, but then they might come three times the next day.  They all seem pretty wild, and we have no real enemies - like I said, we are pretty far from the attention of other cities."


Nicodemous said:


> (I'm considering his answers carefully: Perception Check)



        *GM:*  That would be more of an Insight check.  Go ahead and roll that, and I'll allow the next person to post to roll one as well.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 17, 2011)

Making insight check


----------



## Goel (Aug 17, 2011)

We could try to knock one out. Cripple him so he flies slow or can only walk, and try to follow it home.


----------



## bennage (Aug 17, 2011)

Brocc dismisses his entourage as he joins he companions.  Ah, thank you ladies. So much obliged. Yes, this will do nicely. I'll see you all shortly.  He turns to his friends.  Now, did I overhear someone making an inquiry into the local history?


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 17, 2011)

Insight check


WOWWWW!! I natural one. I'm very, very insightful about ..... ooo shiny!


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 17, 2011)

*GM:*  Chris, you did a similar History check earlier:

Brocc remembers his history well.  The village of Elkridge, home to only  the most essential professions, was once protected by a caretaking  warlord in search of peace and quiet.  Since he died, the village has  been well maintained but is now vulnerable to attack.  For this reason  more than any other, the villagers of Elkridge find themselves  completely unprepared for conflict.  The fact that cottages are so  widely spread throughout the region, rather than centralized in one  place, only makes this problem worse.     


Harumph said:


> Offhand, I should think that they  live in high places, aeries.  Perhaps they have grown to outstrip their  mountainous food supply and are moving to the lowlands for new prey.



The village sits at the bottom of a large mountain range, the closest peak being Morningfall Summit.  Here's the map from page 2 of the thread, Elkridge is the small red X:[sblock=You are here





[/sblock]

As you are speaking with Mavros, a bell starts ringing furiously outside.  Mavros darts out of the building, and you follow...it seems to be an alarm of some sort.  A young boy is running towards Mavros, tears streaming down his cheeks.  Between sobs and deep breaths, he says "My father...is dead...the beast is still there!".  Mavros tries to calm the boy down, while directing another villager to show you where the boy lives.  You all quickly run to a small cluster of cottages about a mile away.

When you arrive, you see the cottages are boarded up, like just every other building in Elkridge, but seem to be unscathed.  A warwing drake, equipped with a saddle and saddlebags, idly paws at a body on the ground.  The villager escorting you says that the man is the boy's father.


        *GM:*  I'm going to handle this as a skill challenge.  This is my first time doing this in a play by post situation, so bear with me.

One person at a time can go (in any order) and choose one action to do, and roll the associated skill to go along with it.  Don't just pick your highest skill and try to make it fit the situation if it doesn't.  (Dungeoneering, Streetwise, etc.)  

Pick something your character would do, be creative, and roll that.  Don't be afraid if your skill isn't very high - if you are creative, I'll grant bonuses to the rolls.  

Let everyone go once before you try again.

Once you go, I'll respond with the results, so _please don't go until I've responded to the person that went before you._

We'll start out simple - the first to go can make a Perception check.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


ok, making a perception check.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 17, 2011)

The man lying on the ground is still breathing - it appears he is not dead, but unconscious.  The man is also rather stout for a human.

Before you can attack, the drake becomes distracted by a passing butterfly and flits along in its wake, leaving the injured farmer alone and apparently unconcerned about your group.

(You are still within about 30 ft. of the drake.)

Also, you notice that the drake's tracks go back away from the injured man into the forest.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 17, 2011)

Be of good cheer!  Your father lives!  Observe his chest.  He's still breathing.  Looks like this drake has been domesticated.  It seems more interested in butterflies than with man-flesh.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 17, 2011)

*Athletics Check*

I move in between the man's body and the beast and continue to move closer to the drake...I attempt to jump up onto the saddle of the Drake, trying to do it in one quick motion to harness the beast (who seems to be trained).


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 17, 2011)

As you just start your motion to jump onto the drake's saddle, it spins around with its face towards you and jumps up playfully, knocking you back with its forelegs, but causing no damage.  It swishes its tail excitedly at you.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 17, 2011)

Harumph said:


> Be of good cheer!  Your father lives!  Observe his chest.  He's still breathing.  Looks like this drake has been domesticated.  It seems more interested in butterflies than with man-flesh.



        *GM:*  I had intended for the boy to remain at the village hall with Mavros, but I see that my text was a little confusing. I like what you did there, so I'm going to retcon it to say that Mavros and the boy did also follow you to the scene.     
The boy has stopped crying, and is obviously thankful that his father is alive, but still fearful of this powerful drake.


----------



## bennage (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


What's our goal here? To capture the drake? Or to learn its origin?
DM: can I use a ritual? or is that something to do after the skill challenge?


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 17, 2011)

*GM:*  Your goal is up to you.  I think I know some of what you may try to do, but if not, we'll just roll with it.

You don't really have time to use a ritual - those generally take 10 mins or more to cast. Unless you have a scroll or something.  Think of each "turn" here very much like combat turns in duration.  Besides, if you sit down for 10 mins and try casting a ritual, the drake would probably fly away or something.

You could use one of your powers, though, like "Ghost Sound" or "Send Thoughts".  But being Encounter powers, you could only use each of them once during this challenge.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think the goals are both the same. Capture the drake TO discover it's origin. Perhaps it can even lead us to where it came from. That's why I tried to get on it. It seems tame and playful.


----------



## bennage (Aug 17, 2011)

Brocc slowly approaches the drake, hand outstretched with open palm, and making a soothing clicking (he recalls hearing from a symposium he once attended).  He's maneuvering towards the saddlebags on the beast.


----------



## Goel (Aug 17, 2011)

While waiting to see if Brocc has any more success Sledge digs into his pack for some dried meats.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 18, 2011)

bennage said:


> Brocc slowly approaches the drake, hand outstretched with open palm, and making a soothing clicking (he recalls hearing from a symposium he once attended).  He's maneuvering towards the saddlebags on the beast.




The drake responds favorably to the sounds, and comes a bit closer to Brocc.  He still doesn't let him touch the saddlebags, but he does briefly nuzzle his hand.



Goel said:


> While waiting to see if Brocc has any more success Sledge digs into his pack for some dried meats.




        *GM:*  You should roll a nature check with that.  I should have mentioned this before, so we'll let it slide this time, but I'd prefer you not to use the same skill someone else just used.  Also, don't use the same skill two rounds in a row.

But go ahead and roll that nature check - I'll give you a +2 bonus for offering it some food.


----------



## Goel (Aug 18, 2011)

Sledge pulls some meat out of the pack. offers it to the drake trying to get close enough to  jump on.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 18, 2011)

The drake leaps towards Sledge to take the proffered meat, almost knocking Brocc over.  He gulps it down in one swift bite, licks Sledge in the face, and swishes his tail back and forth enthusiastically.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 18, 2011)

The drake is obviously warming to you as a group, but intentionally swivels its body around away from you when you try to get in the saddle. 

        *GM:*  That's one "round" down, and you guys are 4-0.  Nice job.  Go ahead and do another round, it doesn't matter in what order.  Just remember - don't use the same skill someone else just used, and don't use the same skill you used last round.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 19, 2011)

*Insight Check*

I see if I notice anything about the saddle or reason for his avoiding us getting on it.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 19, 2011)

Mallick looks at the saddle and tack and tries to determine if he knows where it came from or the nature of who might own it.


----------



## Goel (Aug 19, 2011)

Sledge moves in closely to pet the drake and then tries to jump on the saddle


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 19, 2011)

*GM:*  OK, nobody else post anything, I have to respond to these (tomorrow).


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 19, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> I see if I notice anything about the saddle or reason for his avoiding us getting on it.




You can tell he does not want anyone to ride him, but there isn't much Insight can tell you about his intentions.  You think that maybe he was trained to accept only one rider, or one _type_ of rider, maybe?  It's hard to tell since he is an animal and not terribly intelligent.



Harumph said:


> Mallick looks at the saddle and tack and tries to determine if he knows where it came from or the nature of who might own it.




        *GM:*  That would be a perception roll to find clues, then another roll can be made to interpret them.  For instance, if you found a symbol using perception, you could then use history or religion to try an determine what it's from.     


Goel said:


> Sledge moves in closely to pet the drake and then tries to jump on the saddle




The drake misinterprets your move as a rowdy attempt to play with him, and he (playfully) bites you.  Luckily, your armor prevents you from being wounded.  Playful bite vs. Sledge (1d20+9=11, 1d10+4=7)
        *GM:*  I think this challenge is suffering from a lack of a clear goal, and that's totally my fault.  I should have defined the goal for you instead of letting each one of you make your own goal.  So, I'm going to try and focus you guys to work together by giving you this goal: 

*Tame the drake to the point where he will let you examine him for clues.*


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 19, 2011)

*Nature*

I try to remember anything I might know about taming drakes.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 19, 2011)

*GM:*  Jonathan, you've already gone this round, so let Christopher and Mark do their actions first.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Mark already went. Just waiting on Chris. He hasn't posted in two days, so snooze ya lose.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


I don't know if anything other than Nature skill will help me tame a drake...plus I'm a ranger.







 Easy there, girl. Easy.  We don't want to hurt you.  We just want to know from whence you came...


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 19, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Mark already went. Just waiting on Chris. He hasn't posted in two days, so snooze ya lose.



        *GM:*  I asked Mark to re-roll since what he wanted to do and the skill he chose didn't quite match up.

Chris contacted me via e-mail just now and said he's had a crazy schedule, but will post later today.


----------



## bennage (Aug 20, 2011)

Brocc stands up slowly, dusting the dirt off his clothes and smiling. Holding out both his hands he reaching into the drake's mind.
 There, there boy. Let's calm down a bit. Need a belly scratch? 

Brocc begins whistling a song, something halfway between a lullaby and a jig. 









*OOC:*


used Send Thoughts


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 20, 2011)

*GM:*  Success!     The drake has calmed to the point that he is approachable.  He will let you pet him, look through his saddlebags, etc. but it does not appear that he will let you ride him.
        *GM:*  If you want to roll a perception check to look him over, you can.


----------



## Goel (Aug 21, 2011)

Sledge calmly searches the saddle bags and looks around for any symbols or names that could help learn who this drake belongs to.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 21, 2011)

Within the saddlebags you find a sturdy antique dagger, a potion of healing, and a tonic of antivenom.

On the drake's foreleg, you notice a round symbol of some sort.  It seems to be a snake-like symbol within a circle.
        *GM:*  Religion check, anyone?


----------



## Goel (Aug 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


just a thought but we have had a several encounters w/o leveling up.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 21, 2011)

*GM:*  Oh don't worry, I'll let you know when it's time to level up!


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 21, 2011)

*GM:*  You have each earned 944 xp since we began.  You need 2,000 xp to get to 6th level.     

Recap:  You have a calm drake in front of you with a weird symbol on his leg, an unconscious farmer lying on the ground, and his son (and Mavros) standing next to you.  There are also tracks leading back into the forest (where the drake came from).


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 21, 2011)

I walk over and lay my hands on  the father "Bahumuts blessing is upon you."
My hands glow as I hold them on his chest. 

Healing hands: healing surge +5

I then see if I recognize the symbol on the drake. (history? Religion?)


----------



## bennage (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmm.. I wonder if this symbol has any religious significance?


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 22, 2011)

Nicodemus and Brocc both easily recognized the snake as the symbol of the evil god Zehir.[sblock=ZehirZehir is the evil god of darkness, poison, and assassins. Snakes are his favored creation, and the yuan-ti revere him above all other gods, offering sacrifice to him in pits full of writhing serpents. He urges his followers to:

Hide under the cloak of night, that your deeds might be kept in secret.
Kill in Zehir’s name and offer each murder as a sacrifice.
Delight in poison, and surround yourself with snakes.
[/sblock]As the unconscious farmer comes to and sits up, his son runs over to him and embraces him, thankful that he is not dead as was feared.  You notice as he stands that the farmer is a big, burly man.  After he's had a few moments to collect himself and assure his son that he is OK, he comes over and thanks you.  Then he talks about what happened to him. "That thing just came bounding out of the forest right at me.  It wasn't so much trying to attack me - I get the feeling he was just trying to play with me.  But he knocked me down, and I guess from this bump on the head it must have knocked me out cold."  

Mavros thanks you again and takes the farmer to see the village healer.

The drake is playfully circling the group, looking for someone to entertain him.

[sblock=Perception checksI rolled them for you to save time: Perception checks for entire party (1d20+2=3, 1d20+7=26, 1d20+4=15, 1d20+3=19)
Brocc = 3
Mallick = 26
Nicodemus = 15
Sledge = 19[/sblock][sblock=What Mallick, Nicodemus and Sledge NoticeIn the nearby forest, off in the distance back in the direction where it appears the drake came from, there are carrion birds circling.[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Aug 23, 2011)

Sledge also tosses a few more pieces of meat to the drake just to keep him happy

Sledge grabs the ancient dagger from the pouch, "I don't want anyone using this against me."

" I think we should go check out the wood were those carrien birds gather. We might find this drakes owner."


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree. Let us follow his tracks into the woods and see what is so interesting to the birds.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 23, 2011)

Do I need to roll tracking?  Or can we just follow our noses?  They ALWAYS knowses!


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 23, 2011)

*GM:*  You have already spotted the tracks and the birds circling, so you don't really need to roll anything else.

However, I think Chris wanted to do something first, so let's wait until his post.


----------



## bennage (Aug 23, 2011)

If you can spare a bit of time, I may be able to provide us with a bit of insight. It will probably take me about an hour, so the paladin may need to find a picture book or storyteller to entertain him. 
Brocc turns to Sledge.
 Brother, may I have the dagger. 
Brocc takes the dagger and walks to spot nearby in the shade of tree. He removes a pouch of strange powders and leaves for his pack, mixing them with an odd colored oil into a sort of paste which he applies to the dagger. He sits still for a long time, gently gliding his fingers across the surface of the weapon.









*OOC:*



#1 when the dagger was placed in the saddle bag
#2 when the dagger was last used to pierce flesh
#3 when the dagger was last given to someone


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 23, 2011)

Insert joke here about a "metrognome" going behind a tree to play with his dagger.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 24, 2011)

The drake, no longer being the center of attention, flits away to chase a squirrel that he sees nearby.  A few moments later a small bird flies overhead, and the drake takes to the air to play a game of "fetch".  Before you can move to restrain him he is gone.

As Brocc meditates on the ritual, he sees the following images:

A stout Dragonborn warrior quickly packing his saddlebag.  The floor behind him is strewn with rubble and broken statues.

Another, much older Dragonborn killing a giant spider, surrounded by dense trees and foliage.  The Dragonborn is heavily wounded and bloody.

A twisted, evil-looking Dragonborn with a forked tongue, holding a great spear, and wearing thick plate armor.  He is handing the dagger to the same Dragonborn from the first image.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 24, 2011)

When the ritual is finished and the images have faded, you can easily pick up the trail of the drake where it came out of the forest.  Following the trail back through the woods is relatively simple, and the path leads in the same direction as the carrion birds you spotted earlier.  Eventually, you come across a body lying face down on the ground.  Or rather, not so much _on_ the ground as sunken down into a body-shaped depression _in_ the ground.  The creature must have fallen from a great height to have buried itself in the ground this way.  

The body is of a chainmail-wearing Dragonborn.  There is a belt pouch lying nearby which has broken open, and coins litter the ground around the body.

[sblock=Mallick onlyYou spot a piece of clothing about 25 ft. up in a tree above the body.[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Aug 24, 2011)

I see something up in the tree...possibly it came from this poor reptilian flatbread. 

Mallick climbs the tree to get the piece of clothing he spotted there.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 24, 2011)

*Perception Check*

I look around for clues to his interesting ending. Is he injured in any other way that perhaps preceded his fall? Are there any other items around us that may give clues as to his identity? 

Perception Check


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 24, 2011)

Mallick pulls a tabard (heavy cloak) from the tree.  It's a bit tattered, as expected, and has a large symbol of a snake on the front.  This symbol matches the symbol from the drake's leg.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 24, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> I look around for clues to his interesting ending. Is he injured in any other way that perhaps preceded his fall? Are there any other items around us that may give clues as to his identity?
> 
> Perception Check



        *GM:*  Besides the belt pouch and coins, you don't see any other clues around the body.

If you want to study the body for injuries, you can roll a Heal check.

If you want to search the body for other clues, that would be Perception.  Since you've already rolled Perception to study the area around the body, I'll let someone else who hasn't gone yet search the body (if they want to).  Chris or Spencer?


----------



## Goel (Aug 25, 2011)

Sledge checks the body for prefall injuries and anything of value also picking up the bag of coins.
"You should always remember to buckle up before you fly"


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 25, 2011)

Sledge is apparently in a hurry, because he misses most of the coins on the ground.  He collects 12 gp and 3 sp.

He completely misses the other 36 gp, 9 sp, and 6cp strewn around the body.
        *GM:*  You rolled a '1', I couldn't help it!     

With the help of Nicodemus, Brocc manages to roll the body over.  Despite his injuries, it's plainly obvious that this is the Dragonborn warrior that the ritual revealed - the one hurriedly packing the saddlebags.

It also occurs to you that the farmer you just saved from the playful Drake is about the same build as this Dragonborn.

A quick search of the body turns up a map of what looks like a mountain, a village, and a bunch of red lines going around them.  Further study is probably required to make sense of it.  (Nature check, anyone?)

        *GM:*  Sledge is carrying the dagger, but who is carrying the potion of healing and the antivenom?

Also, what do you guys want to do next?


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 25, 2011)

*Nature Check*

I try to study the map and get a sense for what I'm looking at.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yeah, don't let the RANGER roll the nature check!!! They would be expecting that!!!!


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 25, 2011)

After studying the map for a few moments, and turning it this way and that, it seems that it is a map of aerial routes to and from the nearby mountain.  Whenever these routes approach inhabited areas (like the village of Elkridge), the routes swing wide and avoid stretches where a flyer could be spotted easily.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, boys, I think I know where we're going next!


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 25, 2011)

The base of the mountain is about 6 miles from the village, and can be seen from anywhere in the region.  The peak seems to be about a mile high, and judging from the look of it, you'll need climbing gear.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not much for mountain climbing, but it looks like that's where we're heading. According to this map (holds it upside down, then turns it over, and over again) it's THAT way....no wait (holds it again and turns it, not looking at the mountain visible in the sky) THAT way. No...ah forget it, you take the map. (hands it to the ranger)


----------



## bennage (Aug 25, 2011)

Before we head out, I suggest with acquire a generous supply of anti-venom and antidotes. If we're dealing with the cult of Zehir, as it seems we are, we're likely to encounter a lot of poison.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Does the town have a place where we can buy or rent climbing equipment?


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 26, 2011)

*GM:*  Elkridge has a few small specialty shops and one decent sized general store that you passed on the way in.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 26, 2011)

I say we should go ask the mayor to help us with getting climbing equipment so we can help this town.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 26, 2011)

Agreed. Though, perhaps he may even know a better path for us into the mountains. I hate climbing. I'm no Goliath.


----------



## Goel (Aug 26, 2011)

"Rocks are your friend, let a dwarf show you how its done. ...Though, I would mind getting some free climbing gear from the mayor."


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 26, 2011)

It's a quick walk back to the village, but as soon as you arrive, you can tell that something is going on.  A large group of worried-looking adults are walking briskly through the middle of town.  Mavros is among them, and as soon as he spots you he comes over.

"The teenagers and older children of the village rallied while you were gone.  They were anxious before you arrived, but ever since you killed those drakes, they've had bloodlust in their hearts.  Someone reported seeing a wounded drake in the marsh near here, and they've all armed themselves however they could and marched off to kill it before any of their parents realized what was going on.

We're headed out to try and bring them back, but after so much blood and terror, we don't know whether they'll listen to reason.  They respect you...if you could come along, they might listen to you."[sblock=OptionsIf you choose to help them, you could probably travel faster than the adults.  You are in good shape and are "heroes", after all.  So, you need to choose - travel faster and get there without the adults, or slower with them?  I'm sure there are pros and cons for each choice. (wink, wink)[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 26, 2011)

(speaking to Mavros) We must catch up to the children and try and stop them. They could find themselves facing more than one drake, or possibly the owners of such a beast. I believe my comrades and I can get there faster if we go ahead. Follow us at greatest possible speed and let us hope we catch them.









*OOC:*


obviously, I vote we go ahead at greatest possible speed. Valor (my sword) DEMANDS it!


----------



## Harumph (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree.  We need to get there as soon as possible to save the greatest number of children.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 26, 2011)

You race ahead of the adults in an effort to catch the children before they reach the marshes.  As you approach the area where the drake was spotted, you can see the group of youngsters just now making it to the drake as well.  They haven't yet started their attack, but will within moments.

The crowd is mostly teenage boys and girls ranging from 14 to 17, but some children as young as 8 are with them.  All are armed with pitchforks, shovels, rakes, and clubs.  They are agitated and angry and heedless of danger in their fervor to attack the creature.

The warwing drake languishes in the marsh, scratching ineffectually at its head.  With great effort, the creature speaks a few pleading words in a language none of you understand.


----------



## Goel (Aug 26, 2011)

Stop kids let us handle this. 
Sledge reaches in his pack pulling out some more dried peices of meat and moves toward the drake offering the food.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 26, 2011)

Based on our experience with the last drake, I decide to take a risk. As it pleads I move in-between it and the children. 

"(to the children) Yes, get back...let us deal with this. It may not be as it seems." 

I look at the drake and walk slowly toward it while letting Sledge give it the meat. As it's distracted and appeased by the meat, I reach out my hands. "Easy...easy there..."

My hands glow and provide healing in hopes of winning it's favor.

Lay on Hands/Healing Hands: Healing surge +3.


----------



## bennage (Aug 26, 2011)

Ah, yes my young friends. I see the fervor of the moment has overrun you, and there are heroes here as small as myself. I would ask you though to do nothing in haste. Likewise, not to dismiss the counsel of those advanced in years. It is not wise for us to attack this drake without cause, allow us a moment and please remove yourselves to a safe distance. 

Brocc begins herding the children away from the drake.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 26, 2011)

Your efforts to move towards the drake are not accepted by the youth, and it becomes quickly apparent that it is the crowd of teenagers you will need to focus on, not the drake.
        *GM:*  We will handle this as an informal skill challenge, similar to last time.  

Your goal: Convince the teenagers to let you handle the drake. 

Go in any order, but in rounds. I'll try and respond to each post as soon as I can. 

Don't use the same skill twice in a row, and don't use the same skill someone else just used. 

And don't worry about only using skills you are trained in. Be creative, and I'll give bonuses. Do what you think heroes would do.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 27, 2011)

Mallick slowly and deliberately draws his scimitars.

 I have killed younglings before, for much more trivial reasons than disobedience.  Stand down and go home.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 27, 2011)

*Diplomacy*

I understand your anger and your desire for revenge. But what you're here to do may not be necessary. Your hearts are brave, but don't allow yourselves to succumb to foolishness. Think through these actions. We may be able to use this drake to determine the true cause of these attacks. Stand down and go home.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 27, 2011)

The crowd does not seem to be intimidated by Mallick's threats - several of the older boys shout back at him "These drakes killed Barnum!", or "Leave us alone!".  One or two of them even plead with you to "Don't just stand there, help us kill it!".

It's obvious from their continued reactions that Nicodemus' Diplomacy does not seem to be working either.  They just aren't listening to logic.


        *GM:*  You have discovered that _Diplomacy _will not be effective in this particular situation.  That's a failure, *BUT *I'm going to give you a success as well for healing the drake earlier.


----------



## bennage (Aug 27, 2011)

Brocc focuses his attention on one of the older boys, who seems to be a gang-leader. He sends a suggestion, hoping that in the chaos of the moment, the boy will interpret it as his own thoughts. 
 These drakes did kill Barnum, and look at all these young children here with us. They'll be ripped apart and _I'll_ be held responsible.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 27, 2011)

*GM:*  Success on the Bluff check, and a +2 bonus on the next Bluff or Intimidate check made!


----------



## Goel (Aug 27, 2011)

Stand down kids this is not your battle


----------



## Harumph (Aug 28, 2011)

Your actions here today will not bring Barnum back.  You'll only be covered in drake blood and it won't make you feel any better about things. 

Edit:  SHEESH!  Perhaps I should go sit down somewhere.  These drakes are friggin DOOMED!


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 28, 2011)

*GM:*  Mark, I'm not quite sure what you were planning with that Insight roll?  Your quote sounds like Diplomacy, but you rolled Insight.  Either way, you rolled a '1', so it's going to have to count as a failure no matter what.

Guys, you are losing this crowd, you'd better do something quick!


----------



## Goel (Aug 28, 2011)

Sledge moves close to the drake to examine his wounds

  to my companions: if we can't stop these kids maybe we can get the drake to flee.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 29, 2011)

You apporach the drake without your weapon drawn, and attempt to ascertain the extent of its injuries.  Seeing the drake _not_ attack you, a few of the more insightful youngsters can tell the drake is not malicious.

The drake does not appear to be terribly injured.  Despite a few cuts and scrapes, you can't see much wrong with it.  However, it is obviously in great mental anguish.  It keeps shaking its head and rubbing its eyes.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


I look to a leader of the group of kids (as identified by Brocc, earlier) and try to draw his attention to me, rather than the Drake. 







If you plan to attack this drake, my friend...I'm afraid you'll have to go through me first. 

Divine Challenge - Kid Ring Leader
Intimidate


----------



## bennage (Aug 29, 2011)

Brocc, recalling from his historical knowledge the religious qualities of this village, appeals to their faith:
 Young men of Elkridge, and you fair young ladies, is this the will of the gods? Would they have throw away your lives? Would they have you driven by such fear and malice?


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 29, 2011)

Some of the older (and smarter) kids, including the ringleader, have softened their attitudes, and are almost convinced they should let you handle the situation.

However, quite a few of the more rambunctious youth are not backing down.  In fact, they are dangerously close to just trying to run past you and attack the wounded drake.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Do I have to roll something to get a detailed description of the area. Trees, rocks, location of the drake compared to the kids, etc.? Maybe a map like you did before?





 

I turn to the closest ally to me...perhaps we should stand together and form a shield around the drake. These kids may try to rush us.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 30, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Do I have to roll something to get a detailed description of the area. Trees, rocks, location of the drake compared to the kids, etc.? Maybe a map like you did before?
> ...




        *GM:*  You are in a marsh, there's a few scattered scraggly trees, etc.  If there is something you think should be here, or you need something to be there in order to try something, just assume it's there and make it happen.  I'm not handling this like a typical battle, but if it comes to that, I'll make a map for you.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Could I perhaps punch out one of the ringleaders?  To make everyone else think twice about crossing us?  Would that perhaps be an intimidate roll?


----------



## Goel (Aug 30, 2011)

Brocc, Malick can you use your mind tricks or nature knowledge and try to convince the drake to fly out of here


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 30, 2011)

Harumph said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Could I perhaps punch out one of the ringleaders?  To make everyone else think twice about crossing us?  Would that perhaps be an intimidate roll?












*OOC:*


Apparently the "ringleaders" have no sway...so they aren't ringleaders. We have to address them as a crowd, I'm assuming at this point. But you could punch one anyway. I'll hold him for you.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 30, 2011)

*Bluff*

Though I don't like lying...I feel I must try something. I change my demeanor and sigh. "alright...if he must die to feed your rage, then I will kill him. but this is not for young eyes. Leave now and I will dispatch the drake." My sword bursts into flame and I move as though planning to kill the drake. 

"you older kids...take the children away."


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 30, 2011)

You hear various comments of "But we were here first!" and "I think we should go".  It seems you have successfully split the crowd's opinions.  Some of them obviously want to stay and kill the drake themselves, but more and more are softening their stance.
        *GM:*  You guys are one roll away from either success or defeat!  Choose your next move wisely.

Mark, you could attack one of them, but if you choose that course of action, be prepared for them to fight back.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will let someone else determine our success.  My rolls have been lousy lately.


----------



## bennage (Aug 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm worried that I've been hogging the challenge. I'll wait a bit, but if no one else wants it I'll give it a go.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 30, 2011)

Mallick stands next to Nicodemus.

 Don't force us to kill you! 

EDIT: Boo-Yah!


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 30, 2011)

At the grim ranger's threat, the crowd starts to back down finally.  The older children start grabbing the younger kids and pulling them away, and eventually even the most stubborn of the hotheads can see that they will have no support and start to turn away as well.

Within a few minutes, the parents have arrived and begin to scold/hug/beat their children.  It seems you have averted the disaster for now.

        *GM:*  Nice roll, Mark!  You win at D&D!     

Turning your attention to the drake, you can see that he is rather weak and obviously in pain.  He croaks out a few more words, but they are foreign to your ears.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 30, 2011)

Who among us is well versed in the healing arts?  We may need to tend to this wounded animal. 









*OOC:*


I have a heal of 2, unless I can use my nature skill, which is 7.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 30, 2011)

I again lean in to heal the drake. 

Laying on Hands/Healing Hands - Surge +3

I ask to the villagers: "Can anyone understand the creature?"


----------



## bennage (Aug 31, 2011)

Mallick, perhaps you know of some of root or herbs with salutary qualities for our drake friend? 
Brocc walk over to the animal and sits cross-legged about 5 feet away. He takes some crushed leaves from his pack and kindles them in a small brazier. The smoke drifts up, lingering about his ears.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 31, 2011)

A splendid idea, brother. 

Mallick looks for medicinal herbs for the drake.

EDIT: Dad-Gummit!  It's feast or famine with these dice.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 31, 2011)

As Brocc performs the ritual, the drake's speech starts becoming increasingly clear.  And though it is raspy and strained, you can finally make out what it is saying.

"Not...want...fight...thank you."  He scratches at his head again.

"Just die...in...peace."

The villagers have mostly dispersed by this point, though Mavros and one or two other interested parents remains nearby.


----------



## bennage (Aug 31, 2011)

Why are you dying drake-friend? Can you be helped? We have healing arts. What is your tale?


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 31, 2011)

"The warriors...captured us...changed me...made me smart...but it hurt me."

Speaking is painful, so the drake takes small breaks during his tale.

"They are...taming more like me...making them carry...warriors."

...

"The magic went...wrong...for me.  Made me smarter...but it hurts...killing me.  I heard them...were going to kill me...so I escaped.  Knocked a warrior off his mount...but it is too late for me."

...

He turns his head to look at the summit of the mountain.

"They are capturing...more of us...there."

...

"Thank you...did not want...to hurt...children."

And with that, he expires.  This drake is wearing the same metal collar that the last drake was, and has the same symbol of Zehir branded into his foreleg.

Mavros comes up to you and quietly says "Did you learn anything from it?"


----------



## bennage (Aug 31, 2011)

Brocc shares what he learned from the drake with the party.


----------



## Harumph (Aug 31, 2011)

Gentlemen and brothers, let us venture to this mountain and stop this abomination to nature!  Mavros, do you know of any Zehir cultists in this town? 









*OOC:*


 We should probably try to see if the cult has any undercover spies in town in order to  get some info about where we're going


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 31, 2011)

Mavros responds "I certainly do not know of any cultists in our village.  Most everyone here has lived in Elkridge their whole lives!"

        *GM:*  If you go back to town, you can do a streetwise check to see what the "word on the street" is.     

Mavros also promises climbing gear to anyone who would venture to the mountain.


----------



## bennage (Aug 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


My streetwise is 5


----------



## Harumph (Aug 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


That beats mine, which is 2


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 31, 2011)

*GM:*  If you want to split up when you get back to town, you can each roll a streetwise check (after asking around for about an hour) and see what you find out.  You don't have to have super high bonuses, there is usually a range of info to discover with streetwise.


----------



## Goel (Aug 31, 2011)

Sledge asks around if anyone has seen the symbol on his dagger.


----------



## Nicodemous (Aug 31, 2011)

*Streetwise*

I ask around as well.


----------



## bluesfella (Aug 31, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> I ask around as well.




        *GM:*  Ask around for what, exactly?  The symbol on the dagger?

Everyone - Give me one or two questions you are asking the villagers, that may make it easier.


----------



## bennage (Sep 1, 2011)

Brocc returns to the village with the party, and makes his way over to the public house. He scans the patrons, looking for faces that might hold secrets. He notices a older man in the back and buys him a drink, trying to discretely discern about if the cult of Zehir has any influence here.


----------



## Harumph (Sep 1, 2011)

Mallick looks for a group of workers or farmers taking a break and talking about what's happening around town.  He ambles up and makes some inquiries about the symbol on the dagger and if anyone has exhibited unusual behavior.  Also, if there have been any new comers in town and if they've ever heard of the cult of Zehir.


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 1, 2011)

*Sledge and Nicodemus* get mostly blank looks when asking townsfolk about any cults in the area.  One or two of the older women react in abject horror at even the mention of such a thing.  Most of the villagers worship Pelor, and there is a small chapel dedicated to him in the town center.  The Healer you met earlier is in charge of the chapel.

Word has gotten around already about your intentions of climbing the mountain, and the villagers can't help but offer warnings.  Morningfall Summit (as the mountain is named) is a dangerous place, and locals never travel there.



*Mallick *learns much of the same, but in speaking with the farmers, they confirm that Elkridge rarely gets any visitors, and you are the first group of "outsiders" in a long time to come here.  There is a neighboring town some miles away to the southeast, another small farming community called Hampstead.  Slightly larger and older than Elkridge ("They have cobblestone roads!" one envious villager remarks), but still a relatively small city.  

The only folks that come from there are a handful of well-known and long-established merchants.  They are far enough away that they seem to have been spared from any drake attacks.  

One of the farmers does mention that the monthly visit from one of the regular merchants of Hampstead is late by a day or two.  Probably nothing to worry about, but when he gets here, he might be a source of further info.  

Malick also learns that there is an old rumor about that peak - that it is inhabited by ancient spirits that consume mountaineers.



*Brocc *sidles up to the bar and orders a drink for Cyril the One-Eyed, one of the village elders.  That loosens his lips a bit and he begins to regale you with stories of the warlord that founded Elkridge, and various other legends.  He has never heard of any cultists in the area.  His conversation eventually turns to the mountain, as he knows you intend to climb it.  He tells you a story that his grandfather told to him when he was a boy.  Apparently, his grandfather climbed the mountain when he was young and energetic (some would say foolhardy), and only turned back when he saw dragonborn spirits.  As far as Cyril knows, his grandfather is the only soul to come back from climbing the mountain, a fact which he is rather proud of.  He still warns you not to go there.



Mavros eventually finds you again, and he is carrying four small packs.  Each pack contains hooks, pitons, rope and a hammer for climbing.  There are also some basic provisions as well.  "If you need anything else, just let me know.  Good luck gentlemen, and our village thanks you again!"

The base of the mountain is about 6 miles away from the village.  The journey there is easy, and once at the base you can see why you needed the climbing gear.  It's an almost vertical climb, and without the gear would have been impossible to ascend.

Looking up at the mountain, you notice that it doesn't really have a peak.  It's more of a squared-off top.  That's about all you can see from down here, though.

It's a slow and tiring climb, but not especially dangerous.  You are careful to fully secure your ropes at every step, but you do move quite slowly as a result.  After about four hours, you get the sense that you are about halfway there, but it is starting to get later on in the evening.

Looking down, the dizzying view is already enough to make you feel small.  About 30 feet to your left, you notice a dark gash in the mountainside.  Some sort of cave, probably.  Mallick can see that there are scratches, scuff marks, and litter near the mouth of the cave that indicates some sort of habitation.  Whether it is recent or not is too hard to tell from this distance.

        *GM:*  I can see three options for you here.  So please choose one or feel free to come up with one your own.  I'll wait until you reach a consensus.


Investigate the cave and possibly rest until morning.
Keep climbing, but speed up to try and reach the summit before nightfall.
Keep climbing at normal (safe) speed, but you will likely run out of light before you get there.

*Also, everyone go ahead and roll either Perception or Nature for me.*


----------



## bennage (Sep 1, 2011)

Brocc looks around.


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 1, 2011)

*Nature Check*

Nicodemus tries to understand the scrapes and markings on the wall.


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 1, 2011)

*GM:*  Don't forget to vote for what course of action you want to take.


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 1, 2011)

We should check out that cave. Seems like a good place to start.


----------



## Harumph (Sep 1, 2011)

I say we stay in the cave if possible.


----------



## Goel (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree with my brothers. I like caves.


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 2, 2011)

The party makes its way over to the cave to investigate.  The entrance is about 10 ft. wide, and the edge of the floor is covered with small bones, hair, leaves, and other bits of detritus.  Mallick and Nicodemus take a look at the cave and can tell that it is inhabited.  Something this far up the mountain would suggest that it would have to be a flying creature.  Hawk, bat, dragon, etc.

The light is starting to fail outside, and once you get into the cave, it's quite hard for you to see. One of you lights a torch, and it illuminates a short passageway.  At the edge of your vision, you can see a large pile of bones on the floor.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]        *GM:*  We are in "exploration mode" here.    I rolled initiative for you:  Initiatve:Brocc,Mallick,Nic,Sledge (1d20+2=18, 1d20+4=6, 1d20+6=24, 1d20+2=10)
The initiative result is:
Nicodemus
Brocc
Sledge
Mallick

Go in Initiative order, and explore.  You have a full round of actions at your disposal, and if you want to move once, wait and see what you see, then move again (double-move), SPECIFY THAT in your post, and I'll try to accommodate you with an updated map, etc.

I've never done this before in play-by-post, so bear with me.  And if you have suggestions send me an email.

Note: For the sake of simplicity and just to get started, I gave Nicodemus the torch.  But feel free to pass it around and/or light more - do whatever you would do at the table and I'll adjust.


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 2, 2011)

(I'd like to light another torch before going anywhere) 

I then move cautiously to the right next to the wall and up to the bones. I pause to look around and also study the bones. 

If I've seen nothing...I take another move forward, staying close to the right wall.


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 2, 2011)

Nicodemus lights a 2nd torch.  (Now you have 2, what will you do with them?)

He bravely takes a few steps into the cave and stands next to the bone pile.  It's a pretty good size, and looks to be comprised of small animal bones.  A few larger birds, some rodents, etc.

As he looks around, he sees a few other piles, one right at the edge of a pool of water.  It doesn't look too deep from here, but there is a large stalagmite in the middle of the pool, extending from floor to ceiling.  [sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Legend:
1 - Piles of animal bones (counts as difficult terrain)
2 - ?
3 - Pool of water (difficult terrain)
4 - Large stalagmite pillar[/sblock]        *GM:*  Lighting a torch, moving, studying the bones, and moving again is too many actions.  Let's just let you stay right there until next round. That way the other guys can explore a bit with you.

You can hand one of your torches to an adjacent ally as a free action, or drop it.  If you throw it to one of them, I think I'd count that as a minor.


----------



## bennage (Sep 2, 2011)

Um, it seems rather appropriate to let the dwarf led. Being that we're in a cavern and all. Brother? 








*OOC:*


Holding


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 2, 2011)

bennage said:


> Um, it seems rather appropriate to let the dwarf led. Being that we're in a cavern and all. Brother?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Coward.


----------



## Goel (Sep 2, 2011)

*OOC:*



btw I have low light vision
move: bottom right of the pile of bones







Sledge moves over to the pile of bones to search through it while peering farther into the cave to see what he can see.


----------



## bennage (Sep 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


move straight up, just below the bones. I have low-light vision as well.


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 2, 2011)

Sledge moves up behind Nicodemus and studies the bones.  They seem to be made up of various creatures from the local wildlife.  Plenty of rodents, a cat, a few of the smaller farm animals, etc.

Sledge can now see a bit further than Nicodemus could...he can see all the way to the back of the cave.  There is a large pool of water, and a few more bone piles at the edge of the torch's light.


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 3, 2011)

Mallick walks up next to his comrades, as Nicodemus passes off one of the torches to Brocc, who holds it out for Mallick to grab on his way past him.  Mallick moves a bit further to the left to try and illuminate more of the cave.

Brocc can now see an area of deeper water at the back of the cavern.        *GM:*  I did some more research, and discovered I was wrong about the low-light thing.  If you look at the map, you can see lighter areas that are what Mallilck and Nicodemus can see (ending around row "E").  That's the area that the torches cover.

Since Brocc and Sledge have low-light vision, so they can see past that into the dim areas of the map.

Round 2 starts now.     [sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 3, 2011)

I move to i7 for a look around the corner of the wall.


----------



## Goel (Sep 3, 2011)

Sledge moves to check out another pile of bones. While looking for any movement in the cave.









*OOC:*


move : H3


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 3, 2011)

Sledge finds another pile of bones, much like the first one.
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Legend:
1 - Piles of animal bones (counts as difficult terrain)
2 - Deep water (DC 10 Athletics check to swim)
3 - Pool of water (difficult terrain)
4 - Large stalagmite pillar[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Sep 5, 2011)

Perhaps whatever makes its home here, isn't _home_ at the moment.


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 6, 2011)

As soon as Brocc breaks the silence, a flurry of motion is heard from the roof of the cave.  Two large black bats descend from hidden nooks in the ceiling and flutter about the cave.  The first bat flies straight to Brocc and lashes at him with his tail before flying back to the central column, passing right by Nicodemus.        *GM:*  Jonathan, you get an opportunity attack!     

The 2nd bat makes a similar attack against Sledge, also retreating to the cover of the central column.

[sblock=Rolls]Flyby attack vs. Brocc (1d20+10=20, 1d6+4=9) Hit for 9 damage (Brocc)
Flyby attack vs. Sledge (1d20+10=25, 1d6+4=8) Hit for 8 damage (Sledge)[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Legend:
1 - Piles of animal bones (counts as difficult terrain)
2 - Deep water (DC 10 Athletics check to swim)
3 - Pool of water (difficult terrain)
4 - Large stalagmite pillar (provides cover)[/sblock][sblock=Cover]Due to the torches only providing a small amount of light (3 squares in any direction), and the cover provided by the central column, here's what each character can see:

Nicodemus - you can see Bat 1, but he is beyond the range of the light from the torch (he's in dim light), so a -2 penalty to ranged attacks unless you move closer.  You can't see Bat 2.

Sledge - You have low light vision, so can easily see Bat 2.  Bat 1 has superior cover from the pillar, so a -5 to ranged attacks.

Mallick - You can't see either bat from your location.

Brocc - You can see Bat 1, but he does have cover from the pillar, so a -2 to ranged attacks.  You can't see bat 2.[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Bats:
AC = 19
Fort = 16
Ref = 19
Will = 15

The bats do not provoke opportunity attacks when moving away _from the target of the flyby attacks_.

Bat 1 (undamaged)
Bat 2 (undamaged)[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc 29/38 hp, used Mental Trauma
Mallick 35/47 hp
Nicodemus 46/55 hp
Sledge 49/61 hp, used Bedeviling Assault[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 6, 2011)

*Opportunity Attack*

As the bat flies by me I react and swing up toward its underbelly.


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 6, 2011)

I walk through the water to the center column and yell at the bat 1, "That's right...you like that didn't you! Come on back for more! Let's light it up!" and my sword bursts into flame.

[sblock]
Free action: Flaming Longsword. Fire damage. 
Move: F9
Minor: Divine Challenge Bat 1
Standard: Ready Action (Fearsome Smite if bat comes within range of my sword)

I don't know if I can do the ready action thing. Never really know how that works. If not, I don't take a Standard here.[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 6, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> I don't know if I can do the ready action thing. Never really know how that works. If not, I don't take a Standard here.



        *GM:*  You did it exactly right.  As a Standard action, you can choose any of your normal actions (Move, Minor, Standard) and deem it a "Readied Action".  You determine the target, the trigger, and which attack you plan to use.  The only down side to this is that if the trigger doesn't occur, you don't get to do that action.


----------



## Goel (Sep 7, 2011)

Sledge switches to his throwing hammer and tosses it at Bat 2

[sblock=action] move: E3
minor: switch weapons
standard: attack bat2 with throwing hammer
[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Sep 7, 2011)

[sblock=Brocc's Actions]
Move to G3
Standard Dishearten, burst @ C7 vs will
(+5) psychic 
damage, and the target takes a –2 penalty to 
attack rolls until the end of your next tur

[/sblock]









*OOC:*



I wasn't sure if cover modifiers changed because I moved or not, they need to be added.


----------



## Harumph (Sep 7, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

Move: 
Move to F3

Minor:
Hunter's Quarry on Bat 2

Standard:
Twin Strike with Longbow.

[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 7, 2011)

Bat #1 Retaliates against Nicodemus and causes a slight amount of damage, but the paladin was ready and strikes at him as well.        *GM:*  Jonathan, roll your readied attack!     Bat # 2 lashes out at the dwarf, connecting soundly, but only barely scratching Sledge.

Both bats retreat to corners of the cavern, hoping to avoid further ranged attacks.

During the commotion, a swarm of giant rats emerges from a previously-hidden opening in the wall, just under the water level next to Nicodemus.  (H10)  Three of them make it to the other side of the cavern to harass Sledge, Mallick, and Brocc, while two remain in the water to bite at the paladin.  Two huge dire rats come next, and also swarm around Nicodemus.

[sblock=Rolls]Flyby attacks (1d20+10=26, 1d6+4=7, 1d20+10=30, 1d6+4=5) Hit for 7 damage (Nic), Hit for 5 damage (Sledge)
Giant Rat bites (1d20+10=15, 1d20+10=20, 1d20+10=16, 1d20+10=14, 1d20+10=27)
Rat #2 hits Mallick for 4 damage, Rat # 5 hits Nicodemus for 4 damage
Dire Rat bites (1d20+9=19, 1d10+6=15, 1d20+9=26, 1d10+6=11) Dire Rat #2 hits for 11 damage (Nicodemus)[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Legend:
1 - Piles of animal bones (counts as difficult terrain)
2 - Deep water (DC 10 Athletics check to swim)
3 - Pool of water (difficult terrain)
4 - Large stalagmite pillar (provides cover)[/sblock][sblock=Cover]Due to the torches only providing a small amount of light (3 squares in any direction), and the cover provided by the central column, here's what each character can see _from their current position_:

Nicodemus - You can see both bats, and all rats except Giant Rat #1.

Sledge - You can see Bat 2 and Giant Rats 1-4.  You can't see any Dire Rats.

Mallick - You can see Bat 2, all Giant Rats, no Dire Rats.

Brocc - You can see everything except Dire Rat #2.[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Bats:
AC = 19
Fort = 16
Ref = 19
Will = 15

The bats do not provoke opportunity attacks when moving away _from the target of the flyby attacks_.

Bat 1 - 9 damage taken (plus Nic's readied attack when he takes it)
Bat 2 - 22 damage taken

Giant Rats: (all undamaged)
AC = 19
Fort = 17
Ref = 19
Will = 16

Dire Rats: (all undamaged)
AC = 16
Fort = 16
Ref = 14
Will = 12[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc 29/38 hp, used Mental Trauma
Mallick 31/47 hp
Nicodemus 24/55 hp, Bloodied, bitten
Sledge 44/61 hp, used Bedeviling Assault[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Sep 8, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's actions]

Minor -- draw scimitars
Minor -- Hunter's quarry on Giant Rat 1
Standard -- Dire Wolverine Strike (affects Giant Rat 1 and Giant Rat 2)

[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Sep 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


switched to attack rat2







Sledge Attacks the closest giant rat
"Finally something I can hit"

[sblock=actions]minor: switch to great ax
move = shift to F4
standard: Savage advance
effect: shifts rat2 to space H4 and Sledge shift into its place in G4 [/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 8, 2011)

Goel said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> after posting I realized I should wait to see if malick killed rat1




        *GM:*  He did indeed kill rat #1.  You can shift 1 (to F4) and use the attack against rat #2 if you like, or retcon your entire post - it's up to you.


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 8, 2011)

*Readied Action: Fearsome Smite*

As the bat attacks me, I counter jabbing my flaming sword into it's side.

Standard Readied Action: Fearsome Smite: If hit, target takes 2 penalty to attacks until EOMNT.


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 8, 2011)

Having been distracted by the huge rats at my side, I miss the bat. My anger grows and I jam my sword into the rat beside me (Dire Rat 1).

[sblock]
Standard: Invigorating Smite
Move: None
Minor: Divine Strength (only use if hit with Invigorating Smite) +3 damage

[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Sep 9, 2011)

[sblock=actions]
shift to F2
standard Dishearten @ g3
(+5) psychic 
damage, and the target takes a –2 penalty to 
attack rolls until the end of your next turn
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 9, 2011)

Only 3 giant rats remain, and only one is able to connect with his target, biting Nicodemus in the leg.  Both of the dire rats miss him, as well as the bat.  His flaming sword must be intimidating them!  (Dire Rat 2 did shift over to E9, if any of your powers are activated by that.)

The other bat does manage to hit Sledge (after shifting to H4), but he's so well armored, the hit does little damage.

Both bats again retreat as far away as possible.[sblock=Rolls]Giant Rat 3 & 5 Bite attacks (1d20+10=16, 1d20+10=17) Rats 3 & 5 miss
Giant Rat 4 Bite attack (1d20+12=23) Hit for 4 damage (Nicodemus)
Dire Rat 2 (1d20+11=15) Miss
Dire Rat 1 (1d20+9=18) Miss
Bat attacks (1d20+10=19, 1d6+4=7, 1d20+10=21, 1d6+4=5) Bat 1 misses, Bat 2 hits for 5 damage (Sledge)[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Legend:
1 - Piles of animal bones (counts as difficult terrain)
2 - Deep water (DC 10 Athletics check to swim)
3 - Pool of water (difficult terrain)
4 - Large stalagmite pillar (provides cover)[/sblock][sblock=Cover]Due to the torches only providing a small amount of light (3 squares in any direction), and the cover provided by the central column, here's what each character can see _from their current position_:

Nicodemus - You can see all the rats, but not Bat #1.

Sledge - You can't see Dire Rat #2 or Bat #2.

Mallick - You can see all the Giant Rats, and Bat #2, but no Dire Rats or Bat #1.

Brocc - You can see all the Giant Rats and both Bats, but no Dire Rats.[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Bats:
AC = 19
Fort = 16
Ref = 19
Will = 15

The bats do not provoke opportunity attacks when moving away _from the target of the flyby attacks_.

Bat 1 - 9 damage taken (plus Nic's readied attack when he takes it)
Bat 2 - 22 damage taken

Giant Rats: (3 remain - all undamaged)
AC = 19
Fort = 17
Ref = 19
Will = 16

Dire Rats: (all undamaged)
AC = 16
Fort = 16
Ref = 14
Will = 12[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc 29/38 hp, used Mental Trauma
Mallick 31/47 hp, used Dire Wolverine Strike
Nicodemus 20/55 hp, Bloodied, bitten
Sledge 39/61 hp, used Bedeviling Assault & Savage Advance[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Sep 9, 2011)

Mallick moves and attacks  Giant Rat 3.
[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

Move: To H3
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Rat 3
Standard: Twin Strike

[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 9, 2011)

The shifting rat draws my attention and I strike!

Battle Awareness: Basic Melee

Used:
Invigorating Smite
Fearsome Smite
Battle Awareness
Talon Amulet


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 9, 2011)

I shift back from the rats to regain some strength.

[sblock]Standard: Second Wind +13 HP, +2 to all defenses EOMNT
Minor: None
Move: Shift to F8

Status/Used:
HP 33
Lay on Hands (x2)
Battle Awareness: Basic Melee
Invigorating Smite
Fearsome Smite
Battle Awareness
Talon Amulet
Second Wind [/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Sep 10, 2011)

[sblock=actions]
Dishearten -> F9 vs Will
(+5) psychic 
damage, and the target takes a –2 penalty to 
attack rolls until the end of your next turn.
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 10, 2011)

*GM:*  All giant rats are dead.  Both bats and both dire rats remain.


----------



## Goel (Sep 11, 2011)

Sledge charges at one of the Dire rats
[sblock=action]
I'm still a little iffy on how charge attacks work tell me if I can't do this
move/charge to G9
Standard: Bull Charge Dire rat1
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 12, 2011)

Goel said:


> I'm still a little iffy on how charge attacks work tell me if I can't do this




        *GM:*  You can move, then charge, or do it all at once as your standard action.  In this case, you are moving through difficult terrain, so you would have to move first (say to I7), then charge to G9.  Charging gives you a +1 to the attack roll, but you normally have to use a Melee Basic Attack, and it ends your turn.

Looking at your Bull Rush power, though, it says that you can use this in place of your MBA, so you did it correctly.

Although, you missed part of the attack.  You can push it 1 square and shift into that square.  I'll move the rat to E11, and you into F10.  Also, you should make a 2nd attack vs Fort, and if it hits, you knock the rat prone.  Go ahead and do that if you like.  I will assume you hit for the purposes of the next round.  (It won't change my plans for the rat.)


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 12, 2011)

The charge from Sledge causes both rats to focus their attention on him, biting the dwarf as hard as they can.  Nicodemus is saved from attack by Sledge's actions, but the dwarf is now also bloodied.

Bat #1 comes back into the main part of the cave, slashes Mallick with his tail, and retreats to the relative safety of the stalactite.  The 2nd bat comes for the gnome, hitting him even harder, but ending up in a corner of the cave close to our heroes.
[sblock=Rolls]Dire rat attacks vs. Sledge (1d20+9=25, 1d10+6=12, 1d20+9=22, 1d10+6=14) Both hit for 12+14 damage (Sledge)
Bats vs. Brocc & Mallick (1d20+10=20, 1d6+4=10, 1d20+10=27, 1d6+4=5) Both hit for 10 (Brocc) and 5 (Mallick) damage[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Legend:
1 - Piles of animal bones (counts as difficult terrain)
2 - Deep water (DC 10 Athletics check to swim)
3 - Pool of water (difficult terrain)
4 - Large stalagmite pillar (provides cover)[/sblock][sblock=Cover]Due to the torches only providing a small amount of light (3 squares in any direction), and the cover provided by the central column, here's what each character can see _from their current position_:

Nicodemus - You can see everyone except Brocc.  Bat #1 has cover.

Sledge - You can see everyone except Brocc.

Mallick - You can see everyone.

Brocc - You can't see either Dire Rat.  Nicodemus and Sledge are behind the pillar, so you can't see them either.[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Bats:
AC = 19
Fort = 16
Ref = 19
Will = 15

The bats do not provoke opportunity attacks when moving away _from the target of the flyby attacks_.

Bat 1 - 9 damage taken 
Bat 2 - 22 damage taken

Dire Rats:
AC = 16
Fort = 16
Ref = 14
Will = 12

Dire Rat 1 - 25 damage taken
Dire Rat 2 - 22 damage taken

[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc 19/38 hp, Bloodied, used Mental Trauma
Mallick 26/47 hp, used Dire Wolverine Strike
Nicodemus 33/55 hp, Bitten
Sledge 13/61 hp, Bloodied, Bitten, used Bull Charge,Bedeviling Assault & Savage Advance[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 12, 2011)

*GM:*  One thing I think we've been missing in this cave.  The pool of water is difficult terrain, so you can't shift 1 square as a move action.  I totally forgot about that until now, but just remember that going forward.  Powers that let you slide a person (like Sledge's Bull Charge he just used) I think are OK, but simply shifting as a move action is not.  You would need something that let's you shift 2 squares in order to move through 1 square of difficult terrain.


----------



## Harumph (Sep 12, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

Move: to H7
Move: to E9

[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 12, 2011)

*GM:*  Mark, you sure you want to move to E9?  Doing so would provoke an opportunity attack.  That's perfectly fine, if that's what you want to do, but you could move to F9 without provoking one.  Just let me know what you want to do.


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Vance, I took a Second Wind...I'm at 33 HP now, FYI. You're last update did not reflect that.







Weary and a bit shaken, I am reminded of why I hate caves. Having seen Sledge charge valiantly at the rats I am both grateful for his intervention and inspired. I stand beside him and fight on, cursing the rats!

[sblock]

Move: E9
Standard: Holy Strike (+2 damage with Divine Challenge)
Minor: Divine Challenge (Dire Rat 2)

HP 33
Lay on Hands (x2)
Battle Awareness: Basic Melee
Invigorating Smite
Fearsome Smite
Talon Amulet
Second Wind

[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Sep 12, 2011)

You're right....I'll move to F9


----------



## Goel (Sep 13, 2011)

Sledge takes just a second to regain his strength and then attacks both rats

[sblock=actions]
move:mark DR1
minor: second wind/ amulet allows 2 healing surges for 30 points
standard: passing attack
[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Sep 14, 2011)

Brocc turns his attention to the cornered bat.

[sblock=actions]
Mental Thrust vs Will, (+5) psychic 
damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 14, 2011)

Seeing a wounded foe, the first bat strikes at Nicodemus, hitting him hard, before retreating over the pool of deep water.

The second bat tries to hit the gnome, but misses, as does Dire Rat #1 when trying to bite through Sledge's armor. 

The 2nd Dire Rat hits the Paladin again, almost bringing him down. 
[sblock=Rolls]Bat #1 vs. Nicodemus - Hit (Critical!) for 10 damage
Bat #2 vs. Brocc - Miss
Dire Rat #1 vs. Sledge - Miss
Dire Rat #2 vs. Nic = Hit (Critical!) for 16 damage[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Legend:
1 - Piles of animal bones (counts as difficult terrain)
2 - Deep water (DC 10 Athletics check to swim)
3 - Pool of water (difficult terrain)
4 - Large stalagmite pillar (provides cover)

The base of the stalagmite pillar can be climbed on, but it is slippery and requires a DC 12 Athletics check to either climb up or move across it.  (You only have to make one check per move action, though.)  If you slip, you end up prone in the water.[/sblock][sblock=Cover]Due to the torches only providing a small amount of light (3 squares in any direction), and the cover provided by the central column, here's what each character can see _from their current position_:

Nicodemus - You can see everyone except Brocc and Bat #2.

Sledge - You can see everyone except Brocc and Bat #2.

Mallick - You can see everyone except Brocc and Bat #2.

Brocc - You can see both Bats, but that's about it.[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Bats:
AC = 19
Fort = 16
Ref = 19
Will = 15

The bats do not provoke opportunity attacks when moving away _from the target of the flyby attacks_.

Bat 1 - 9 damage taken 
Bat 2 - 22 damage taken

Dire Rats:
AC = 16
Fort = 16
Ref = 14
Will = 12

Dire Rat 1 - 25 damage taken, marked by Sledge
Dire Rat 2 - 51 damage taken, Bloodied, marked by Nicodemus

[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc 19/38 hp, Bloodied, used Mental Trauma
Mallick 26/47 hp, used Dire Wolverine Strike
Nicodemus 7/55 hp, Bloodied, Bitten, used all Encounter powers
Sledge 43/61 hp, Bitten, used Bull Charge, Passing Attack, Bedeviling Assault & Savage Advance[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Sep 14, 2011)

Brocc rushes to the edge of the pool, seemingly chasing the bat. However, he stops abruptly and turns towards the paladin. A voice emanates from him, deeper and more resonant than his usual.
 Fear not, noble warrior. You shall not die this day. 
As soon as he finishes these words, he swivels about and an arrow of air twists it ways towards the bat. 
[sblock=actions]
move to I7
standard, Majestic Word @ Nicodemus
minor, distract Bat 2
action point, Mind Thrust Bat 2 vs Will
[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Does the distract apply to this attack? When I read it just now, I think so.














*OOC:*


For Nicodemus:
Majestic Word: The target can spend a healing surge and regain
additional hit points equal to your Charisma modifier (+3).
You also slide the target 1 square.


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 14, 2011)

As I hear the strange voice from Brocc I feel a sense of relief and some of my strength returns to me. Still shaken, I am determined to take another slice out of that rat! 

[sblock]
Standard: Valiant Strike (+1 to attack for each enemy adjacent to me)
Move: Shift back to F7 after attack
Minor: Divine Strength (if attack hits) +3 to dammage

Status:
HP 23
Used:
Lay on Hands (x2)
Battle Awareness: Basic Melee
Invigorating Smite
Fearsome Smite
Divine Strength
Talon Amulet
Second Wind

[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 14, 2011)

bennage said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does the distract apply to this attack? When I read it just now, I think so.



        *GM:*  I think it can apply, sure.

That bloodies Bat #2, by the way.


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 14, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> Move: Shift back to F7 after attack



        *GM:*  Remember, you are surrounded by difficult terrain, so you can't shift 1.  You can use your move action to move, but it takes up 2 squares of movement for each square.  This would provoke an opportunity attack, since it's not a shift.

And, E7 and F7 are blocked by the stalactite (that darker area is blocking terrain).  Technically, I should make you roll an athletics check to even climb onto the base of the stalactite like you did a few rounds ago, but I forgot.  

Let's say it is a DC of 12.  That's pretty low for 5th level.  (I'll add it to the map description.)

HOWEVER, I just noticed that Brocc slid you one square using his Majestic Word, and checking the rules, it looks like you can be slid up an inclined plane, so we can say that he slid you to F8.  If you move around on the base of the stalactite, though, you need to roll the Athletics check.


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 14, 2011)

*GM:*  I use iplay4e to track all of your HP and powers, but it glitched on me today briefly.  I think this is right, but I just need to confirm how many healing surges you guys have left:
Brocc - 5/6
Mallick - 6/6
Nicodemus - 5/10 
Sledge - 7/12

Let me know if that is correct or not.  Thanks!


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think that's right for me.


----------



## Harumph (Sep 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


yeah that's correct for me also


----------



## Goel (Sep 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


I lost track of healing surges I'll take your word for it






Sledge Swings at one rat then the other

[sblock=actions]move:none
minor:mark DR2
standard: Basic melee DR2
action point: Basic melee DR1
[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Sep 16, 2011)

*OOC:*



FYI I'm probably not going to be able to post sunday night thru Fri night
I'll be out of town w/o computer


----------



## Harumph (Sep 17, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]
minor - Hunter's quarry e10 rat
standard - twin strike
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 17, 2011)

*GM:*  I totally missed the fact that Sledge completely obliterated Dire Rat #2!  He has -20hp.

So Mark, I'll just say for now that you ran around Sledge to F11.  You didn't spend you Move action, and it's only 2 squares of difficult terrain, so you had plenty to make it.  If you would rather have moved to E10 (or some other square), just let me know.


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 17, 2011)

As Sledge slices the weakest Rat in half, Mallick wades through the water to hit the other rat soundly.  It bites back at him, but is unable to draw blood, so it tries to scurry away.  It makes it around to the cave wall behind Sledge and dives back under the water, disappearing into the hole it came out of.        *GM:*  Sledge and Mallick each get an opportunity attack!     
The bats continue pursuing their victims, hitting Nicodemus hard, but missing the diminutive gnome.[sblock=Rolls]Rat vs. Mallick (1d20+9=12, 1d10+6=11) Miss!
Bats vs. Nic & Brocc (1d20+10=30, 1d6+4=10, 1d20+10=12, 1d6+4=10) Hit (Critcal!) vs. Nicodemus for 10 damage, Miss (Brocc)
(Isn't that's 3 crits in a row I have rolled on you, Jonathan?)[/sblock][sblock=Map]        *GM:*  I left the token for the last rat at H10, to mark where he went into a big hole in the floor/wall.  He's not actually there, so you can't target him without going after him.     






Legend:
1 - Piles of animal bones (counts as difficult terrain)
2 - Deep water (DC 10 Athletics check to swim)
3 - Pool of water (difficult terrain)
4 - Large stalagmite pillar (provides cover)

The base of the stalagmite pillar can be climbed on, but it is slippery and requires a DC 12 Athletics check to either climb up or move across it.  (You only have to make one check per move action, though.)  If you slip, you end up prone in the water.[/sblock][sblock=Cover]Due to the torches only providing a small amount of light (3 squares in any direction), and the cover provided by the central column, here's what each character can see _from their current position_:

Nicodemus - Bat 1 has cover, you can't see Bat 2.

Sledge - You can't see the bats.

Mallick - You can't see the bats.

Brocc - You *can *see both of the bats.[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Bats:
AC = 19
Fort = 16
Ref = 19
Will = 15

The bats do not provoke opportunity attacks when moving away _from the target of the flyby attacks_.

Bat 1 - 9 damage taken 
Bat 2 - 22 damage taken

Dire Rats:
AC = 16
Fort = 16
Ref = 14
Will = 12

Dire Rat 1 - 33 damage taken (plus whatever the OA's dish out)
Dire Rat 2 - DEAD

[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc 19/38 hp, Bloodied, used Distract, Mental Trauma, Majestic Word
Mallick 26/47 hp, used Dire Wolverine Strike
Nicodemus 13/55 hp, Bloodied, Bitten, used all Encounter powers and Second Wind
Sledge 43/61 hp, Bitten, used Bull Charge, Passing Attack, Second Wind, Bedeviling Assault & Savage Advance[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Sep 17, 2011)

Mallick's opportunity attack.


----------



## Goel (Sep 17, 2011)

Sledge hits the rat as he tries to flee stopping it in its tracks.








*OOC:*


oops I rolled twice
my hit ends foes movement


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 18, 2011)

Goel said:


> my hit ends foes movement



        *GM:*  He's still at E11 then.


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 19, 2011)

Having been hit again by the bat and hardly able to stand I assess my situation quickly. Running through this water is not much of an option, yet I can't provide any assistance to rid us of these flying rodents. I decide to try something different to survive. I step to the deeper water and attempt to submerge for concealment from the beasts. Perhaps this will give me time to recover. 

Move: D10
Standard: Swim/Defensive Concealment
Minor: None









*OOC:*


Vance, I want to submerge as though hiding in the water, keeping only my face above for breathing. I hope the water is deep enough for this. I'm picturing it as though I'm laying backwards floating/swimming.


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 19, 2011)

*GM:*  No problem.  We'll just count you as "Prone".  You'll need to keep rolling athletics checks for every round you stay submerged, though.  It's only a DC of 10, so you should be fine.  Just don't roll a 1.


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Wouldn't prone make me more vulnerable? My goal is concealment for better defense or to be out of sight.


----------



## Harumph (Sep 19, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

minor: hunter's quarry on Rat E11

standard: twin strike on Rat E11

[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 19, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Wouldn't prone make me more vulnerable? My goal is concealment for better defense or to be out of sight.











*OOC:*


Yeah, Prone is is probably not the right thing.  I looked it up and I think "Total Defense" is the best fit.  It's basically a +2 to all defenses as a Standard action.

Why don't you roll a Nature check to see if you think hiding in the water will work against the bats?  While you are floating there in the water, you can be considering your strategy...


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 19, 2011)

*Nature Check*

While floating in the water, I ponder whether bats prefer seafood.


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 19, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> While floating in the water, I ponder whether bats prefer seafood.



        *GM:*  These bats will probably leave you alone while you are mostly submerged, unless you were the last one standing.  Even though they don't like the water, this is their home, and will continue to attack you, but only if there are no other targets still alive.

You also realize that the rats must have come from a hole in the wall, underneath the water.  They probably stay out of the main cavern to keep the bats from eating them, but likely come out while the bats are hunting to feast on the remains of the bat's previous dinners.


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 19, 2011)

*GM:*  By the way, the Rat is now well past Bloodied!


----------



## Goel (Sep 20, 2011)

Sledge trys to finish off the Rat









*OOC:*



Thankfully I will be able post this week

Again I accidetally rolled twice


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 20, 2011)

*GM:*  The rat is dead!  [-](And I thought you were not going to be able to post this week.)[/-]  Duh...just re-read your post.


----------



## bennage (Sep 20, 2011)

[sblock=actions]
standard Dishearten @ E3


Hit: 1d6 + Intelligence modifier (+5) psychic 
damage, and the target takes a –2 penalty to 
attack rolls until the end of your next turn
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 20, 2011)

As Nicodemus steps into the deep water, his torch fizzles out.  The only light in the cavern is now coming from the single torch that Mallick is carrying.

The bats, attempting to not only avoid the gnome that has been hurting them, but also teaming up to try and take down one of the "bigger" intruders, both flock to Mallick and lash at him with their tails.  They completely ignore the floating Paladin while retreating to a dark area outside of the torch's light and behind the column.        *GM:*  Mark, you were standing at F9, but you did a Twin Strike on the Rat at E11.  You would have had to move closer to do so, so I put you at E10.

Jonathan, since you are up to your neck in the deep water, and the bats are attacking from above, you don't get an opportunity attack against them when they fly over you.     [sblock=Rolls]Bats vs. Mallick (1d20+10=21, 1d6+4=5, 1d20+10=28, 1d6+4=7) Both bats hit Mallick for 5+7 damage[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Legend:
1 - Piles of animal bones (counts as difficult terrain)
2 - Deep water (DC 10 Athletics check to swim)
3 - Pool of water (difficult terrain)
4 - Large stalagmite pillar (provides cover)

The base of the stalagmite pillar can be climbed on, but it is slippery and requires a DC 12 Athletics check to either climb up or move across it.  (You only have to make one check per move action, though.)  If you slip, you end up prone in the water.[/sblock][sblock=Cover]Due to the torches only providing a small amount of light (3 squares in any direction), and the cover provided by the central column, here's what each character can see _from their current position_:

Nicodemus - You can't see the bats.

Sledge - You can't see the bats.

Mallick - You can't see the bats.

Brocc - You *can *see both of the bats.[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Bats:
AC = 19
Fort = 16
Ref = 19
Will = 15

The bats do not provoke opportunity attacks when moving away _from the target of the flyby attacks_.

Bat 1 - 19 damage taken 
Bat 2 - 40 damage taken, Bloodied

[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc 19/38 hp, Bloodied, used Distract, Mental Trauma, Majestic Word
Mallick 14/47 hp, Bloodied, used Dire Wolverine Strike
Nicodemus 13/55 hp, Bloodied, Bitten, used all Encounter powers and Second Wind, submerged in the water
Sledge 43/61 hp, Bitten, used Bull Charge, Passing Attack, Second Wind, Bedeviling Assault & Savage Advance[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Sep 20, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

minor - put away swords

minor - pull out my long bow

standard - Use Second Wind.

[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Sep 21, 2011)

Sledge readies himself for the next bat attack








*OOC:*



Move:G9
Ready melee basic attack


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 21, 2011)

Goel said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ready melee basic attack



        *GM:*  Don't forget to specify a trigger.  I'm guessing it would be "whenever a bat comes within range"?


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 23, 2011)

Nicodemus emerges from the water and readies himself for another attack.

To my comrades: "My friends, be ready to kill this thing if it comes to me."
To the bats: "Come to me you diseased, flying, freaks!" 

[sblock]
Move: E9
Minor: Divine Challenge
Standard: Ready action: When the bat comes close enough, GRAB IT! and hold it for my friends to shred. (Ready action: Grab)[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 25, 2011)

Brocc puts two fingers to his temple, closes his eyes, and lashes out mentally at the two bats.  Unfortunately, as the bats are flapping about wildly, he does not seem to be able to cause them any further harm.

Perhaps he did manage to confuse them, however, as their next attacks also do not connect.  Bat #1 tries to hit Brocc, but misses.  Bat #2 goes after Nicodemus, but also misses as the Paladin makes a grab for him.        *GM:*  Jonathan, first decide if you want to drop your shield or your sword.  You have to drop one of them to try and grab the Bat.  Then roll a d20, and add 5 (your strength bonus).  If you can hit 19 (the bat's Reflex), then he is grabbed.     [sblock=Rolls]Brocc vs. Bat 1 (1d20+9=14, 1d6+6=8) Miss (Bat 1)
Brocc vs. Bat 2 (1d20+9=11) Miss (Bat 2)
Bats vs. Brocc and Nic (1d20+10=13, 1d6+4=5, 1d20+10=14, 1d6+4=6) Miss (Brocc & Nicodemus)[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Legend:
1 - Piles of animal bones (counts as difficult terrain)
2 - Deep water (DC 10 Athletics check to swim)
3 - Pool of water (difficult terrain)
4 - Large stalagmite pillar (provides cover)

The base of the stalagmite pillar can be climbed on, but it is slippery and requires a DC 12 Athletics check to either climb up or move across it.  (You only have to make one check per move action, though.)  If you slip, you end up prone in the water.[/sblock][sblock=Cover]Due to the torches only providing a small amount of light (3 squares in any direction), and the cover provided by the central column, here's what each character can see _from their current position_:

You can all see both bats and each other.[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Bats:
AC = 19
Fort = 16
Ref = 19
Will = 15

The bats do not provoke opportunity attacks when moving away _from the target of the flyby attacks_.

Bat 1 - 19 damage taken 
Bat 2 - 40 damage taken, Bloodied

[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc 19/38 hp, Bloodied, used Distract, Mental Trauma, Majestic Word
Mallick 25/47 hp, used Dire Wolverine Strike
Nicodemus 13/55 hp, Bloodied, Bitten, used all Encounter powers and Second Wind
Sledge 43/61 hp, Bitten, used Bull Charge, Passing Attack, Second Wind, Bedeviling Assault & Savage Advance[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 25, 2011)

Grab


----------



## Nicodemous (Sep 25, 2011)

Drop my sword and grab.

NATURAL TWENTY BABY!!


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 25, 2011)

*GM:*  FYI - Info from the compendium on Grabbing and Escaping.

Hit: The enemy is immobilized until it escapes or you end the grab. Your enemy can attempt to escape on its turn.

Sustaining a Grab: You sustain a grab as a minor action. You can end a grab as a free action.

Effects that End a Grab: If you are affected by a condition that prevents you from taking opportunity actions (such as dazed, stunned, surprised, or unconscious), you immediately let go of a grabbed enemy. If you move away from the creature you’re grabbing, you let go and the grab ends. If a pull, a push, or a slide moves you or the creature you’re grabbing out of your reach, the grab ends.

ESCAPE: MOVE ACTION  (The bat will attempt the following on his turn.)

Acrobatics or Athletics: Make an Acrobatics check vs. Reflex or an Athletics check vs. Fortitude against
the creature or effect that immobilized you.

Success: You end the grab and can shift as part of this move action.
Failure: You’re still grabbed.


----------



## Goel (Sep 25, 2011)

Sledge moves closer to Nicodemus and swings at the bat he has grabbed.

[sblock=actions]
move: D9
minor: mark bat2
standard: basic melee bat2
[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Sep 27, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]


Minor:
Hunter's quarry on bat 2

Standard:
Twin Strike on Bat 2

Minor:
put away bow and draw swords

[/sblock]

I don't know if you want to count this since Nicodemus has grabbed the bat.  However, he isn't related to me and I am unaligned.....just sayin'.....


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 27, 2011)

Goel said:


> Sledge moves closer to Nicodemus and swings at the bat he has grabbed.
> 
> [sblock=actions]
> move: D9
> ...



        *GM:*  Actually, you can't stand up in D9.  It's deep water, you would be swimming and unable to attack the bat from there.  You would also have to roll an athletics check to swim.

How about we re-route you to Bat #1 instead?  You can count those rolls as hitting the bat for 11 damage.  Maybe put you in H7?

Besides, Mallick just sunk two arrows into the bat that Nicodemus is holding, killing him dead.


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 27, 2011)

*GM:*  Oh, and Sledge's hit would also bloody Bat #1.


----------



## Goel (Sep 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


ok yeah what the DM said


----------



## bennage (Sep 28, 2011)

Undaunted, Brocc tries again.
[sblock=actions]
Mind Thrust vs Will
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Sep 28, 2011)

As Brocc causes the bat great pain (in the membrane), the bat reflexively strikes out at the gnome, hurting him badly.        *GM:*  Opportunity attack - since Brocc couldn't shift out of the way before using a ranged attack.
Also, since the bat is now attacking in dim light, his attacks hit more often and do extra damage.  He is, after all, a "Shadowhunter Bat".     The bat then shifts over one and strikes at Brocc again, this time bringing him down.        *GM:*  Chris, on your turn, you'll need to make a death saving throw.     [sblock=Rolls]OA vs. Brocc (1d20+12=28, 1d6+10=13) hit for 13 damage (Brocc)
Tail Slash vs. Brocc (1d20+12=29, 1d6+10=14) Hit for 14 damage (Brocc)[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Legend:
1 - Piles of animal bones (counts as difficult terrain)
2 - Deep water (DC 10 Athletics check to swim)
3 - Pool of water (difficult terrain)
4 - Large stalagmite pillar (provides cover)

The base of the stalagmite pillar can be climbed on, but it is slippery and requires a DC 12 Athletics check to either climb up or move across it.  (You only have to make one check per move action, though.)  If you slip, you end up prone in the water.[/sblock][sblock=Cover]Due to the torches only providing a small amount of light (3 squares in any direction), and the cover provided by the central column, here's what each character can see _from their current position_:

Sledge can see the bat, but Nicodemus and Mallick can barely tell where it is.  Mallick is the only one with a torch, and its range is 3 squares.  That puts the bat in dim light.  Nicodemus and Mallick would get a -2 penalty to ranged attacks while the bat is in dim light.[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Bats:
AC = 19
Fort = 16
Ref = 19
Will = 15

The bats do not provoke opportunity attacks when moving away _from the target of the flyby attacks_.

Bat 1 - 44 damage taken, Bloodied

[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc -8/38 hp, Dying, used Distract, Mental Trauma, Majestic Word
Mallick 25/47 hp, used Dire Wolverine Strike
Nicodemus 13/55 hp, Bloodied, Bitten, used all Encounter powers and Second Wind
Sledge 43/61 hp, Bitten, used Bull Charge, Passing Attack, Second Wind, Bedeviling Assault & Savage Advance[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Sep 29, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

Move: Move To H8

That's it.

[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Sep 29, 2011)

Sledge uses his field training to revive Brocc
[sblock=actions]move: J6
minor: mark Bat
Standard:Healers gift[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Brocc can use a healing surge


----------



## Nicodemous (Oct 2, 2011)

Assuming the bat is still airborne...I delay my turn. Ready action Holy Strike should the bat be in range.


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 3, 2011)

As Sledge moves around his fallen comrade to approach the bat, the bat lashes at him with his tail, but only causes him minimal pain. (Opportunity Attack)

Brocc's eyes flit open as Sledge heals him, and seeing the dwarf fighting the bat just over his head, decides to remain on the ground for a moment to catch his breath and stay out of the bat's reach.  (Second Wind)

In the flurry of movement above him, the bat manages to connect with the dwarf again, this time causing him a bit more harm.[sblock=Rolls]OA vs. Sledge (1d20+10=20, 1d6+4=5) Hit for 5 damage (Sledge)
Tail Slash vs. Sledge (1d20+10=28, 1d6+4=9) Hit for 9 damage (Sledge)[/sblock][sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Legend:
1 - Piles of animal bones (counts as difficult terrain)
2 - Deep water (DC 10 Athletics check to swim)
3 - Pool of water (difficult terrain)
4 - Large stalagmite pillar (provides cover)

The base of the stalagmite pillar can be climbed on, but it is slippery and requires a DC 12 Athletics check to either climb up or move across it.  (You only have to make one check per move action, though.)  If you slip, you end up prone in the water.[/sblock][sblock=Cover]Due to the torches only providing a small amount of light (3 squares in any direction), and the cover provided by the central column, here's what each character can see _from their current position_:

Everyone can see the bat.[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Bats:
AC = 19
Fort = 16
Ref = 19
Will = 15

The bats do not provoke opportunity attacks when moving away _from the target of the flyby attacks_.

Bat 1 - 44 damage taken, Bloodied

[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc 18/38 hp, Bloodied, used Distract, Second Wind, Mental Trauma, Majestic Word
Mallick 25/47 hp, used Dire Wolverine Strike
Nicodemus 13/55 hp, Bloodied, Bitten, used all Encounter powers and Second Wind
Sledge 29/61 hp, Bloodied, Bitten, used Bull Charge, Passing Attack, Healer's Gift, Second Wind, Bedeviling Assault & Savage Advance[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Oct 4, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

Move: To I8

Minor: Hunter's quarry on Bat

Standard: Twin Strike on Bat.

[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Sheesh!


----------



## Goel (Oct 7, 2011)

Sledge swings at the bat








*OOC:*


I am assuming I can melee attack since I'm next to him?






[sblock=actions]move:none
minor:mark bat
standard: basic melee
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 7, 2011)

Sledge slices the bat in half!  As the battle ends, the silence of the cave sets in.  Outside, it is now past dark.  The only light in the cave comes from the torch Mallick is carrying.
        *GM:*  Sledge and Nicodemus need to make a saving throw.  They were both bitten by the dire rats in the battle.     What would you like to do now?         *GM:*  Here's the options I see, but feel free to do whatever you like.  You can explore the passageway that the rats came from, leave the cave and try climbing the rest of the way in the dark, or take an extended rest.


----------



## Goel (Oct 8, 2011)

we need a rest. Lets explore the cave we are in and set up a guard rotation. Later I'd like to check out the hole the rats came from.


----------



## Nicodemous (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree wit Sledge. Rest, then explore.


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 10, 2011)

*GM:*  Spencer, don't forget to roll a saving throw.

You guys can set up a watch list and take an extended rest.  Just let me know in what order you take watch.


----------



## Goel (Oct 10, 2011)

saving throw

I'll take first watch


----------



## bennage (Oct 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry I was out. I'm back in now. What's next? Do I need to specify my order in the watch? Since I'm in the 2nd worst shape, maybe I should be 3rd watch?


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 11, 2011)

You all settle in to a nervous rest as Sledge stands watch for a few hours.  The bite on his arm from the Dire Rat is hot, and he starts feeling a little ill.  The hours of his watch pass uneventfully, and he is thankful for some rest as his watch ends.  But as the 2nd watch is taken by Brocc, they both notice that Nicodemus is sweating and restless.  The rest of the evening goes by with no fuss, but in the morning, Nicodemus rises and is obviously not well.  The stout dwarf, after having slept, seems to have shaken off the sickness, but his paladin friend is not faring as well.

All of you have been adventuring long enough to be familiar with the kinds of diseases that Dire Rats carry, and you only hope that he can shake it off before it gets worse.  Barring that, the only cure would be a Cure Disease ritual performed by a priest or healer.

You think that the village healer in Elkridge may have access to that ritual, but it would mean turning back from your journey and climbing back down the mountain.[sblock=Filth Fever]Nicodemus has contracted Filth Fever and loses one healing surge (Stage 1). 

Sledge has managed to avoid it.





Once the disease is in its final state, you no longer make Endurance checks to improve. Often, the only way to recover from the final state is through the Cure Disease ritual.

Heal Skill: An ally can use a Heal check in place of your Endurance check to help you recover from a disease, as described in the Player’s Handbook.[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 11, 2011)

bennage said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry I was out. I'm back in now. What's next? Do I need to specify my order in the watch? Since I'm in the 2nd worst shape, maybe I should be 3rd watch?



        *GM:*  I misread your statement and put you in 2nd, but that's OK.  Mainly I wanted you guys to establish a standard watch order, in case I (I mean, the "narrative") decides to spring something on you in the night.

Anyway, you guys have choices to make now.  Explore the hole in the wall, go out and continue your climb, go back to town, etc.  Choose your own adventure.


----------



## bennage (Oct 12, 2011)

Nicodemus, what do you say? I am reluctant to turn back, but your face looks grim friend.


----------



## Goel (Oct 13, 2011)

I would like to explore the hole in the wall.
I am trained in the healing arts and can help our companion








*OOC:*


I am trained in the Heal skill, just let me know when I need to make a check


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 13, 2011)

Sledge tries to peer into the water above the hole where the rats came from.  He sees nothing but darkness, but bravely holds his breath and dips into the water, disappearing beneath the surface.[sblock=Sledge]You surface in a much smaller cave area, littered with small bones and filth.  (There is no light, but I'm assuming you crack open a sunrod or something.)  This area is basically a literal rat's nest.  It's disgusting and smells awful.  The only exit is back the way you came.  In the corner of the cave, there lies the skeleton of a small humanoid creature.  On closer examination, it looks to be a gnome.  There are only a few scraps remaining of his clothes and backpack, but searching through them carefully you find three small vials of a dark, smokey liquid.

There appears to be nothing else of value in the nest.[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Oct 14, 2011)

I grab the vials and head back to my comrades

"Any of you know arcana well enough to identify these?"


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 14, 2011)

*GM:*  An 18 Arcana check is your goal to identify the vials.


----------



## bennage (Oct 17, 2011)

Brocc takes the vials from Sledge and examines them carefully.


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 18, 2011)

The three vials of smokey liquid are easily identified by Brocc as Ghoststrike Oil.[sblock=Vials](These are level 8 items)







[/sblock]With nothing left to explore, you head out of the cave and continue your climb.

About four hours later, you pull yourselves up over the final ridge.  The climb was exhausting, but you have finally made it.  As you stow the climbing gear and take a short rest, you can see why this mountain appeared to have no peak from the ground.  Where the peak would normally be is a large hollowed-out valley in the shape of a bowl.  It's about a half-mile in diameter, and about 600 feet deep.  The valley walls are steep near the rim, but quickly become less severe.

The remarkable thing about this valley, though, is that it is littered with massive pieces of sundered marble and stonework overgrown with bushes, moss and trees.  The debris is not merely scattered along the ground, but much of it is actually suspended in mid-air throughout the valley, as if frozen in place and weathered over the millennia.  Not even the passage of time can disguise the catastrophic event that must have taken place here.  Pieces of elaborate architecture, both embedded in the ground and hovering over it, radiate outward from the lowest point in the center of the valley.  In that center depression is the largest pile of rubble.

The largest piece of _floating _debris is a nearly-undamaged tower (4-5 stories high) floating near the middle of the valley but well above it's surface.

To get a picture of it in your head, look at the following image, minus all the birds, and with valley walls that aren't quite so big:






What would you like to do now?


----------



## Nicodemous (Oct 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry...I've just remembered to check this and haven't gotten messages since before we rested. STUPID PROGRAM! Vance, how am I doing? Since I missed my first saving throw, I cannot save from this? Is that the way it works? I have to be healed? I saw something about an endurance check, but that is just to determine stage, correct? Not heal? 







Wearily and flush with fever, I lean on my closest comrade for support. Breathing heavily, I sit down, falling the last few inches. "Beautiful valley, though my insides feel much like the buildings we see out there. No matter, I can go on. Let us explore this valley and head to the floating tower."


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 18, 2011)

Nicodemous said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry...I've just remembered to check this and haven't gotten messages since before we rested. STUPID PROGRAM! Vance, how am I doing? Since I missed my first saving throw, I cannot save from this? Is that the way it works? I have to be healed? I saw something about an endurance check, but that is just to determine stage, correct? Not heal?



        *GM:*  The initial saving throw was to see if you contracted the disease.  You failed the throw, so you now have filth fever.  After every Extended Rest, you roll an Endurance check (or allow an ally to roll a Heal check for you) to see what stage of the disease you are in.  That stage remains until the next Extended Rest.  The only way to shake off the disease is by either making good Endurance checks, or the Cure Disease ritual, which is something only a trained healer would have.


----------



## Goel (Oct 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


I have a +8 heal if that is better than you endurance check I can roll for you


----------



## Nicodemous (Oct 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


It is. I have a 7 Endurance.


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 19, 2011)

*GM:*  So, what would you fine young adventurers like to do now?


----------



## Harumph (Oct 19, 2011)

Brothers (and Nicodemus) let us go to the floating tower and see if there is a way in.


----------



## Nicodemous (Oct 19, 2011)

To the tower.


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 19, 2011)

As you descend into the valley, you have a bit more time to study the area around you.  The area is thick with floating debris.  From any spot on the ground, you are within reach of several chunks of stone suspended in the air.  Here, near the edge of the valley, the pieces are mostly small.  They vary from pebble-sized all the way up to 3-4 feet wide.  However, they grow larger the closer they are to the center of the valley, the largest being that floating tower.

Instinctively, you grab a small piece of floating rock and inspect it.  Noticing nothing unusual (other than it being suspended in mid-air), you release it and it continues to float where you leave it.

Not all of the debris is floating in the air, though.  Many larger chucks of fine stonework and architecture litter the ground, making your path to the center of the valley a winding trail instead of a straight line.  Broken and crumbled buildings are scattered through the entire valley.

Stopping to investigate, Brocc tries to recall where he has seen this type of architecture before. [sblock=Brocc's History Check]        *GM:*  Your History skill is so high, you know the following without having to roll.     

The designs and artwork etched into the marble and stonework is dragonborn in origin.
The debris is ancient.
The marble and stonework match the flying citadels built by dragonborn at the height of their now extinct empire.  These citadels were foiled by tiefling wizards who unwove the magic that kept them aloft, killing thousands in the resulting crashes.
        *GM:*  Go ahead and roll another history check just to see if you recall anything else.     [/sblock]As you continue your descent into the valley, the valley floor starts to become more shallow.  About halfway down, the geography forms a natural spur that juts out from the slope.  On it stands an ancient statue of a dragonborn warrior, propped up rather than lying broken on the ground.  Similar spurs ring the entire circumference of the valley at this elevation, one about every 40 feet, and a similar statue stands on each.


----------



## Nicodemous (Oct 20, 2011)

Suffering from high fever, I try to intimidate the first statue. 

"What, you want some of this? Oh, nothing to say, uh? That's what I thought."


----------



## bennage (Oct 20, 2011)

Brocc rattles off a bit of Dragonborn history, almost talking to himself it seems (see note above). Then he walks over to one of the larger chunks, floating just a few inches above the ground, and begins tracing the etchings with his finger.


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 20, 2011)

[sblock=Brocc's History Check]The debris belongs to Ustraternes (The City of Flying Stone), which crashed in an unknown region.  This particular citadel housed and transported elite dragonborn soldiers.  Its downfall was said to portend the end of Arkhosia.[/sblock]As Nicodemus shouts at the statue, a ghostly figure phases out of the sculpture.  As its ghostly form starts to takes shape, you can see that it is a female dragonborn warrior in full battle gear, sword drawn.

"Turn back.  This is no place for the still breathing.  It is a sad tomb meant for the dead.  My soldiers and I mean to do you no harm, but our preference will become meaningless if you persist here."


----------



## Goel (Oct 24, 2011)

We have no desire to disturb the dead we look only for the living. Are there live drakes and dragonborn among these ruins?


----------



## bennage (Oct 24, 2011)

Brocc turns toward the ghost.
 O most noble warrior, defender of Arkhosia and guardian of Ustraternes. We bid you peace and honor. We seek only those who would dishonor your memory. Permit us to pass, and guide us to our end.


----------



## Nicodemous (Oct 24, 2011)

I stand there a little perplexed and remain silent.


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 24, 2011)

"I cannot allow you enter these ruins.  We are duty-bound to the last remaining scion of a once glorious house of warriors.  While it pains us to siphon life form the living, we must carry out the will of our steward, even if doing so compromises our noble history.  Leave while you can or forfeit your lives to our growing hunger.  We can only stand idle for so long."        *GM:*  An Insight check would be appropriate here, if one was so inclined.


----------



## Nicodemous (Oct 24, 2011)

Having a moment of clarity after listening intently, (to what I believed to be a fever induced hallucination), I try to better understand the situation and the ghostly dragonborn's intentions.


----------



## bennage (Oct 24, 2011)

Brocc scratches his chin.


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 24, 2011)

[sblock=Insight]You percieve that Vrak is resigned to her position, but does not like what she has been commanded to do.  Or rather, does not approve of the one that has commanded her.[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Oct 24, 2011)

I stand tall and compose myself, feverish sweat beading on my face. 

"I must apologize to you. I have become ill with fever from beasts of this area and have not been myself. I am Nicodemus, a Paladin of Bahumut and founder of the Order of the Holy Sword. I know you are a noble race and in life or death, Bahumut's call is upon you to do the what is just. If you are being forced to do otherwise, let me help you. May I ask if you could tell us more of the one who commands you....this steward you mentioned?"


----------



## Harumph (Oct 25, 2011)

Mallick stands ready to attack if necessary.

 Is there any way to release you and your brethren from your fates?


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 26, 2011)

"The steward is Bejik Vuthaner...he is my last living descendant, and therefore the heir to what remains of this broken citadel.  Though he serves a contemptible snake god, I am obligated to remain loyal to his wishes as he tries to rebuild the once glorious kingdom of Arkhosia.  It pains me to serve him, and through him, serve an evil god...but I have no other choice.  Honor to my family heritage binds me, and I must not let you pass."

        *GM:*  As you are talking with Vrak, please pick some skills and make some rolls.  Insight has already been used twice, let's see some other skills put to use.  Be creative!


----------



## Nicodemous (Oct 26, 2011)

You and I serve the same just and noble God. Your people are his people. Are you not bound to his cause of righteousness? Isn't the power of the Platinum Dragon and his call on you more powerful than that of your devotion to a now corrupt family line? Draw upon his power and let us work to break the evil bond this Bejik has on you. Call upon Bahumut! He is the one who brings you honor.


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 26, 2011)

With sadness in her eyes, Vrak answers the paladin.  "It is true that I served Bahamut...but he saw fit many years ago to dissolve not only this citadel, but the lives of its inhabitants.  You see before you only the ghostly remains of our empire and its servants.  I would gladly carry out Bahamut's mission for me, but I fear he has turned his eyes from this place.  And I am honor bound to serve my descendant, even though his god Zehir is evil.  I do not know why Bejik has turned to this accursed path, but he has proven his connection to my family, and I must obey the last descendant of my people."


----------



## Goel (Oct 28, 2011)

"We do not have to fight Bejik. If we can but stop the drakes from attacking surrounding villages we will leave him alone to live in peace."
Sledge sneaks a vial of Ghost Strike Oil to Malick and Nicodemus, and gives a knowing nod.


----------



## Harumph (Oct 28, 2011)

> ..."he has proven his connection to my family, and I must obey the last descendant of my people."




 Correct me if I am wrong, Vrak, but shouldn't the descendant honor the ancestor and not the other way around?  This is the way of things among my people.  Isn't it this way among yours?  Wouldn't it be unwise to allow the last descendant to sully your people's name and ideology with misguided attempts at power grabbing?  He should be concentrating on strengthening his family by making more descendants!


----------



## bennage (Oct 29, 2011)

Surely it would not be a breach of your honor to merely allow us to _observe_ the faded glory of this place. We intend to behave with the utmost respect.


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 29, 2011)

To Sledge, she replies "I'm afraid you would have no other choice.  He intends this citadel to be the center of the new Arkhosian empire, and the villages near here would simply be the first to be subjugated.  It is dishonorable, I know, but our fates are tied to his will."  As Sledge passes out the vials, she eyes him suspiciously, and does not seem to trust his intentions.

To Mallick, she says simply "You do not understand the laws of my people, human."

Turning to Brocc, she states "I give your words consideration, for you speak as one trustworthy.  I will do this for you...I will not notify Bejik of your presence or intentions.  We are still bound to our duty, and can not let you pass these stones without a fight, but he will not hear of it from me."

Vrak raises her sword before her, almost as if in salute.  "Prepare yourselves."

She shouts, and a ghostly steam begins to emanate from her mouth.  "Brethren!  To me!"

Two more dragonborn spectres phase out of the ground and approach the group, swords drawn.






[sblock=Initiative]Initiative for monsters (1d20+6=21)
Initiative: Brocc, Mallick, Nic, Sledge (1d20+2=16, 1d20+4=16, 1d20+6=15, 1d20+2=11)
The ghosts won initiative, sorry![/sblock]Vrak opens her mouth wide and breathes a white, ghostly flame that engulfs the group, dazing you and causing a small amount of damage.  She then slashes Nicodemus with her sword, causing an icy wound to appear.

The two specters close in, and immediately you feel a deep cold chill which hinders your defenses.  The first one breathes his flames on the group, and it feels as if he is trying to push you down by force of will alone.  The flame itself appears to be an illusion.  Mallick manages to resist but Sledge, Nicodemus, and Brocc are all knocked prone and injured.

The specter then turns his attention on the ranger and attempts to touch him with an icy claw, but he bats his hand away easily.

The 2nd Specter breathes out as well, catching Brocc and Nicodemus on the ground, and knocking Mallick down to join them.  He then simply fades from view.  (He's now invisible.)
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The dragonborn statue is at K9.  That and the two large boulders at J6 and G7 provide cover and are blocking terrain.

A blue border means that a character is Prone.[/sblock][sblock=Enemy Actions]Vrak's breath weapon vs. Will (1d20+8=21, 1d20+8=26, 1d20+8=24, 1d20+8=17)  Hits everyone for 7 damage
Vrak's breath weapon damage (2d6+3=7)  You are also Dazed until the end of Vrak's next turn
Vrak's sword (1d20+10=30, 1d8+2=9) Crit for 10 Necrotic damage, and you are marked. (Nicodemus)
Specter 1 breath vs. Will (1d20+10=14, 1d20+10=12, 1d20+10=18, 1d20+10=25) Hits Sledge, Nic, Brocc, knocks prone, 10 psychic damage
Specter 1 breath damage (2d6+3=10)
Specter 1 touch vs. Mallick's Reflex (1d20+8=12, 1d6+2=4) Miss (Mallick)
Specter 2 breath vs. Will (1d20+8=21, 1d20+8=26, 1d20+8=21, 1d20+8=13) Hit for 12 psychic damage (Brocc, Nicodemus, Mallick)
Specter 2 breath damage (2d6+3=12)[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Vrak and the two specters are "Insubstantial":  When a creature is insubstantial, it takes half damage from any damage source, including ongoing damage.

Vrak:
AC-19
Fort-17
Ref-16
Will-17

Dragonborn specters:
AC-17
Fort-17
Ref-17
Will-18
Spectral Chill (Aura 1)  Enemies in the aura take a -2 penalty to all defenses


Vrak:  No damage taken
Specter 1: No damage taken
Specter 2: No damage taken[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 9/38 hp, prone, bloodied, dazed

Mallick: 28/47 hp, prone, dazed

Nicodemus: 16/55 hp, prone, bloodied, marked by Vrak, dazed

Sledge:  44/61 hp, prone, dazed
[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Oct 29, 2011)

*OOC:*



Dwarves get a saving throw from being knocked prone.
I think they made two such attacks so I'm making 2 saving throws
We did take an extended rest. right so we have all our daily's etc????


----------



## Goel (Oct 29, 2011)

*OOC:*



oh well I tried

bty I don't see any characters on the map so I'm not sure how to proceed


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 29, 2011)

Goel said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



        *GM:*  Forgot about the saving throw, but you did miss it.

I was having some issues with the map, and just uploaded the correction, so if you initially saw a blank map, it's fixed now.

And yes, you came into this fully rested (you rested in the cave).


----------



## bennage (Oct 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


I forget, what does dazed prohibit? Can I still move?


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 29, 2011)

*GM:*  While a creature is dazed, it doesn’t get its normal complement of actions on its turn; it can take either a standard, a move, or a minor action. The creature can still take free actions, but it can’t take immediate or opportunity actions. It also grants combat advantage and can’t flank.


----------



## Goel (Oct 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


I assume I can use an action point while dazed
I'm not sure how to use the Ghost Strike oil but here goes







Sledge stands up pours ghost strike oil on his ax and Swings at the ghost in front of him

[sblock=actions]
move = stand up
action point = apply ghost strike oil and  use "Bedeviling Assault"
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


When an ally hits the target with a melee attack I get to make a basic attack with combat advantage


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 29, 2011)

[sblock=Vials](These are level 8 items)






[/sblock]        *GM:*  Technically, it should take a Standard action to apply it to your weapon.  I will reduce it down to a Minor action, but that's still too many actions on your turn.  Dazed means you get one action, and spending an Action Point grants you one more, but you have spent three.  You can either wait until next turn to apply the oil, or apply it now and lose the attack.

And when you make an attack with the oil applied to your weapon, make a secondary attack (+11 vs Fort).  If you hit, then you get to ignore the "Insubstantial" trait of the ghost for that attack.  In other words, if the oil's attack hits, your normal attack did full damage.  If the oil's attack misses, you do half damage.


----------



## Goel (Oct 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


ok I'll apply oil later and just do the attack.


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 30, 2011)

*GM:*  OK, Specter 1 takes 12 damage.


----------



## Harumph (Oct 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


My one action this turn will be to stand up....which I believe is an entire move action.  I didn't get whether or not we need to roll a save to get rid of dazed so I'm going to roll a save anyway.  If it's not applicable, just ignore it.


----------



## Nicodemous (Oct 31, 2011)

I stand up and try to shake off the daze not sure what has just happened. The combination of illnesses and confusion taking it's hold.


----------



## bluesfella (Oct 31, 2011)

*GM:*  No saving throws needed.  You guys are Dazed only until the end of Vrak's next turn.

Sorry I didn't make that more clear, this post was one of the longest I've made in this campaign, and I forgot to highlight the dazed effect.  Go expand all the sections see how big that sucker is.

Anyway, the "dazed until Vrak's next turn" is buried in the "Enemy Actions" section, and hard to pick out.  Sorry about that.

And yes, Standing up takes the entire move action.  You can spend your action point to gain another action, or wait until next turn.

And don't worry, that big attack is a recharge - they can't use it every turn.


----------



## bennage (Nov 1, 2011)

Brocc props himself up on his elbow, squinting and visibly shaken. He begins speaking, first as a mumble, but his voice grows stronger with each syllable.

[sblock=Actions]
Majestic Word on self

Effect: The target can spend a healing surge and regain 
additional hit points equal to your Charisma modifier (+3). 
You also slide the target 1 square.
Level 6: 1d6 + Charisma modifier (+3) additional hit points

Still prone, but if I can apply the slide then slide to G8
9 + 9(hs) + 7 = 25hp
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Nov 2, 2011)

*GM:*  You are level 5, so the way the power reads, you get to spend a healing surge (9 hp's) plus your Charisma modifier (3).  That would be 12 hp's total.

Once you hit level 6, you can add the 1d6 additional.

Note that you can use this power twice per encounter, but only once per round.  So feel free to use it again next round if you wish.

You can slide yourself, though.


----------



## bluesfella (Nov 2, 2011)

As you are standing up and Brocc is healing himself, you become aware of a few more shapes shambling your way.  Four skeletons and a zombie lurch into view.  Luckily the rather steep slope of the area makes them move so slowly that they do not reach the group...yet.  The skeletons are carrying short bows, and they launch a barrage of arrows at the party, but none of them find their target.

Vrak swings at the dazed paladin and hits.

Specter 1 takes a swipe at Mallick, but even with the life-draining aura affecting his defenses, he still manages to dodge the blow.

The second Specter manages to connect with Sledge, and his icy fingers dig into the dwarf's flesh.

The attacks seem to snap you out of your dazed confusion...[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The dragonborn statue is at K9.  That and the two large boulders at J6 and G7 provide cover and are blocking terrain.

Steep Slope: Moving uphill in this area counts as difficult terrain.

A blue border means that a character is Prone.
A red dot means that character is Bloodied.[/sblock][sblock=Enemy Actions]Vrak's Phantom Sword vs. Nic's Reflex (1d20+10=26, 1d8+2=8) Hit for 8 Necrotic damage, marked (Nicodemus)
Skeleton Shortbow attacks (1d20+6=9, 1d20+6=15, 1d20+6=9, 1d20+6=8) Miss (everyone)
Specter 1 vs. Mallick's Reflex (1d20+8=11, 1d6+2=8) Miss (Mallick)
Specter 2 vs. Sledge's Reflex (1d20+10=15, 1d6+2=8) Hit for 8 Necrotic damage (Sledge)
[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Vrak and the two specters are "Insubstantial":  When a creature is insubstantial, it takes half damage from any damage source, including ongoing damage.





Vrak:
AC-19
Fort-17
Ref-16
Will-17





Dragonborn specters:
AC-17
Fort-17
Ref-17
Will-18
Spectral Chill (Aura 1)  Enemies in the aura take a -2 penalty to all defenses





Zombie:
AC-13
Fort-13
Ref-9
Will-10
Zombie Weakness: Any critical hit reduces it to 0 hit points instantly





Skeletons:
AC-16
Fort-13
Ref-14
Will-13


Vrak:  No damage taken
Specter 1: 12 damage taken
Specter 2: No damage taken
Zombie: No damage taken
Skeleton 1: No damage taken
Skeleton 2: No damage taken
Skeleton 3: No damage taken
Skeleton 4: No damage taken[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 21/38 hp, prone

Mallick: 28/47 hp

Nicodemus: 8/55 hp, bloodied, marked by Vrak

Sledge:  36/61 hp
Used: Bedeviling Assault
[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Nov 2, 2011)

Attacking Specter 1
[sblock="Mallick's Actions"]

Move: none
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Specter 1
Standard: Twin Strike

[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Nov 3, 2011)

Mallick's attack leaves an opening for Sledge to hit Specter 1









*OOC:*


Melee basic response to Bedeviling Assault


----------



## Goel (Nov 3, 2011)

Sledge pours a dark oil over his ax and attacks the two nearest ghosts in one quick move.

[sblock=actions]
move: none
minor: apply ghost strike oil
standard: passing attack first Specter 1 then Specter 2 [/sblock]








*OOC:*



Vance if you changed your mind about the oil being a minor then I'll just apply the oil


----------



## bluesfella (Nov 3, 2011)

*GM:*  Yep, since you guys were basically holding the oil right before the battle started, I think it's reasonable to call that a Minor action to apply it.

And Mark - you can retcon your Move action (that you didn't take) into a Minor action to apply the oil if you like.


----------



## Harumph (Nov 4, 2011)

ok I will do that! thanks.

Forgot about the ghost strike oil.


----------



## Nicodemous (Nov 6, 2011)

As I take damage from Vrak, I see Spector one attack Mallick. Enraged, I attack. 

Immediate Interrupt: Spector 1

Battle Awareness: Basic Melee


----------



## Nicodemous (Nov 6, 2011)

I turn my attention back to Vrak. I call upon our shared deity of Bahumut and glow with his aura gaining strength. 

"I wish we had met when you had honor. Perhaps then we could have been allies." 

Minor: Laying on Hands/Healing Hands (+16 hp)
Minor: Apply Ghost Strike Oil
Standard: Fearsome Smite (if hit target takes +2 penalty to attack rolls EOMNT)

Status
[sblock] 
HP: 24
Used: Fearsome Smite
Used: 1 Lay on Hands
Used: Ghost Strike Oil
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Nov 6, 2011)

*GM:*  I assume you are attacking Vrak?  Don't forget to make the secondary attack (for the oil) to see if your main attack does full or half damage.  It's +11 vs. Fort.  If the secondary attack hits, the main attack did full damage.


----------



## Nicodemous (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes, Vrak. Here is my fortitude roll.


----------



## bluesfella (Nov 8, 2011)

*GM:*  Jonathan you were marked by Vrak, so you take a -2 to your attack against Specter 1.  That causes your attack to be a miss.  It is bloodied from the last attack by Sledge, though.     Brocc stands up and sees the zombie approaching from behind.  He knows that he has nowhere to go but up, so he scrambles up on top of the large rock next to him.[sblock=Athletics check]Athletics check (1d20+3=12) Success! (DC10)[/sblock]The zombie, losing sight of his intended target, simply continues his forward movement until he comes into contact with Mallick.  He tries to grab him, but the nimble Ranger slips out of his grasp.

Brocc's climb may have saved him from the zombie, but one of the skeletons notices him atop the rubble, and fires an arrow in his direction.  The skeleton must have been an imperial stormtrooper in life, as he misses the gnome completely.  The skeleton moves a few feet closer to get a better shot next time.

Two of the other skeletons fire their bows at Sledge, only one of them finally hitting the dwarf.

The last skeleton pulls out a longsword and engages the paladin, missing him entirely.

Vrak hits Nicodemus with her sword to get his attention, while the heavily damaged specter breathes a huge fireball of necrotic energy, knocking down Sledge, Mallick, and Nicodemus.  The phantom flames tear at your senses, causing you a fair bit of mental anguish.

The final specter stabs Sledge on the ground with his phantom sword.[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The dragonborn statue is at K9.  That and the two large boulders at J6 and G7 provide cover and are blocking terrain.  You can climb them with a DC10 Athletics check.

Steep Slope: Moving uphill in this area counts as difficult terrain.

A blue border means that a character is Prone.
A red dot means that a character is Bloodied.[/sblock][sblock=Enemy Actions]Zombie Grab vs. Mallick's Reflex (1d20+7=12) Miss (Mallick)
Skellington 3 vs. Brocc (1d20+10=12) Miss (Brocc)
Skellington 1 vs. Sledge (1d20+10=13) Miss (Sledge)
Skellington 1 vs. Sledge (1d20+10=27) Hit for 6 damage (Sledge)
Skellington 4 vs. Nic (1d20+10=11) Miss (Nic)
Vrak vs. Nic's Reflex (1d20+10=21) Hit (Nicodemus)
damage (1d8+2=6) 6 Necrotic damage, and you are marked (Nic)
Specter 1 breath attack vs. Will (1d20+8=26, 1d20+8=27, 1d20+8=20) Hit! (Sledge, Mallick, Nic)
damage (2d6+2=10) 10 Necrotic damage, knocked prone (Sledge, Mallick, Nic)
Specter 2 vs. Sledge's Reflex (1d20+8+2=26) Hit (Sledge)
damage (1d6+2=6) 6 necrotic damage (Sledge)[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Vrak and the two specters are "Insubstantial":  When a creature is insubstantial, it takes half damage from any damage source, including ongoing damage.





Vrak:
AC-19
Fort-17
Ref-16
Will-17





Dragonborn specters:
AC-17
Fort-17
Ref-17
Will-18
Spectral Chill (Aura 1)  Enemies in the aura take a -2 penalty to all defenses





Zombie:
AC-13
Fort-13
Ref-9
Will-10
Zombie Weakness: Any critical hit reduces it to 0 hit points instantly





Skeletons:
AC-16
Fort-13
Ref-14
Will-13


Vrak:  14 damage taken, -2 penalty to attack until end of Nic's next turn
Specter 1: 44 damage taken, SEVERELY Bloodied
Specter 2: 12 damage taken
Zombie: No damage taken
Skeleton 1: No damage taken
Skeleton 2: No damage taken
Skeleton 3: No damage taken
Skeleton 4: No damage taken[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 21/38 hp

Mallick: 18/47 hp, prone, bloodied

Nicodemus: 8/55 hp, prone, bloodied, marked by Vrak
Used: Fearsome Smite
Used: 1 Lay on Hands
Used: Ghost Strike Oil

Sledge:  14/61 hp, prone, bloodied
Used: Bedeviling Assault
[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Nov 8, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

Move:

stand up

Minor:

Hunter's Quarry Specter 1

Standard: 

Shadow Wasp Strike on Specter 1


[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Nov 8, 2011)

The specter dissipates into the mist with a mournful wail...


----------



## Goel (Nov 9, 2011)

Sledge gets up seems to recover his strength and then hits the specter so hard he pushes it away and now stands where it once was
[sblock=actions]move: stand up
minor: second wind (+30 hps)
standard: Savage Advance pushes target 1 square and I move into it's square H6
half damage if miss [/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Nov 9, 2011)

*GM:*  Specter 2 is now bloodied!


----------



## Harumph (Nov 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


I should get 5 temporary hit points from killing the specter (lifedrinker).


----------



## Nicodemous (Nov 9, 2011)

I stand. Bloodied, I look Vrak in the eye and smile slightly. "Let's light it up!" My sword bursts into flame and I attack. I then glow again with Bahumut's blessing and regain strength.

[sblock] 
Move: Stand
Standard: Invigorating Smite
Minor: Laying on Hands/Healing Hands (+16 hp)
[/sblock]

Status [sblock]
24 hp
Used Invigorating Smite
Used Fearsome Smite
Used Laying on Hands
Used Ghost Strike Oil
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Nov 11, 2011)

Brocc's eyes narrow as he focuses on an area between two of the skeletons and the zombie.  He shuts his eyes and lashes out at them.  Both skeletons explode in a shower of bones, and the zombie let's out a low, painful groan.[sblock=roll]Brocc's Dishearten vs. Skelly3, Skelly4, Zombie (1d20+9=13, 1d20+9=29, 1d20+9=25) Hit and destroyed both skeletons!  
Brocc's Dishearten (damage) (1d6+6=7) Hit Zombie for 7 damage[/sblock]Vrak peers at the paladin and says "Your flames do not seem to help you!".  She follows up the taunt with a vicious swing of her own sword, easily cutting through Nicodemus' defenses.

Skeleton #2 turns his attention to Mallick, hitting him with a well-placed arrow, while the zombie behind him slams the ranger with his claws.

The remaining specter tries to hit Sledge with his sword, but misses completely, so he shifts over to make sure the little gnome is within his aura.

Skeleton #1 also finally lands a hit with his bow against the dwarf.[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The dragonborn statue is at K9.  That and the two large boulders at J6 and G7 provide cover and are blocking terrain.  You can climb them with a DC10 Athletics check.

Steep Slope: Moving uphill in this area counts as difficult terrain.

A blue border means that a character is Prone.
A red dot means that a character is Bloodied.[/sblock][sblock=Enemy Actions]Vrak vs. Nic's Reflex (1d20+10=30, 1d8+2=8) Crit for _only_ 10 damage! (Nicodemus)
Skeleton 2 vs. Mallick (1d20+10=30) Hit for 4 damage (Mallick)
Zombie vs. Mallick (1d20+9=25, 3d6+1=9) Hit for 9 damage (Mallick)
Specter vs. Sledge (1d20+8=11, 1d6+2=3) Miss (Sledge)
Skeleton 1 vs. Sledge (1d20+10=22) Hit for 4 damage (Sledge)[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Vrak and the two specters are "Insubstantial":  When a creature is insubstantial, it takes half damage from any damage source, including ongoing damage.





Vrak:
AC-19
Fort-17
Ref-16
Will-17





Dragonborn specters:
AC-17
Fort-17
Ref-17
Will-18
Spectral Chill (Aura 1)  Enemies in the aura take a -2 penalty to all defenses





Zombie:
AC-13
Fort-13
Ref-9
Will-10
Zombie Weakness: Any critical hit reduces it to 0 hit points instantly





Skeletons:
AC-16
Fort-13
Ref-14
Will-13


Vrak:  14 damage taken, -2 penalty to attack until end of Nic's next turn
Specter 1: DEAD
Specter 2: 39 damage taken, bloodied
Zombie: 7 damage taken
Skeleton 1: No damage taken
Skeleton 2: No damage taken
Skeleton 3: DEAD
Skeleton 4: DEAD[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 21/38 hp, -2 to defenses from Specter #2

Mallick: 10/47 hp, bloodied

Nicodemus: 14/55 hp, bloodied, marked by Vrak
Used: Fearsome Smite
Used: 2 Lay on Hands
Used: Ghost Strike Oil

Sledge:  40/61 hp, -2 to defenses from Specter #2
Used: Bedeviling Assault
[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Nov 11, 2011)

I return Vrak's gaze. "That's all you've got? A feverish Paladin too much for you, Vrak? Take heart...your dishonor will be over soon."

I swing again with my flaming sword and in the same moment my Amulet also glows red with fire.

[sblock]
Move: None
Standard: Martyrs Retribution (radiant)
Minor: Talon Amulet (1d6 damage to any enemy hitting me with Melee attack (end of encounter))
Minor: Divine Strength (+3 damage) 
Flaming Long Sword: 1d6 damage, ongoing 5 fire damage (save ends)

Total: 33 Damage, ongoing 5 fire damage

[/sblock]

Status: [sblock]
14 hp
Used Invigorating Smite
Used Fearsome Smite
Used Laying on Hands
Used Ghost Strike Oil
Used Martyrs Retribution
Used Talon Amulet
[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Nov 11, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's actions]

minor: Hunter's Quarry on Zombie

standard: Twin Strike on Zombie

[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Nov 11, 2011)

Sledge Slashes at the Specter again.

[sblock=actions]move:none
minor:mark Spector2
standard:basic melee
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Nov 11, 2011)

The last specter vanishes into the mist with a wail, the zombie is now bloodied, and Vrak steps back and says to the group "You have won, and I will uphold my word.  I will not tell Bejik of your arrival here".

With that, she fades back into the statue and is gone.

The zombie and two skeletons remain.  They are apparently not dissuaded by the departure of the dragonborn, and continue to fight hungrily.


----------



## bluesfella (Nov 11, 2011)

*GM:*  I believe Chris is still out of town and unable to play, so I'll do another round for him.  He should be back soon.     Brocc once again places his fingers on his temple, and a moment later skeleton #1 explodes. [sblock=roll]Brocc's Mind Thrust vs. Skeleton 1 (1d20+9=21) Hit![/sblock]The zombie continues to try and strike at Mallick, but is unable to grab him.

While he is distracted with the zombie, the last skeleton drops his bow, pulls out a longsword, and steps up to take a swing at the ranger as well.  Mallick uses his off-hand sword to deftly parry the attack.[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The dragonborn statue is at K9.  That and the two large boulders at J6 and G7 provide cover and are blocking terrain.  You can climb them with a DC10 Athletics check.

Steep Slope: Moving uphill in this area counts as difficult terrain.

A blue border means that a character is Prone.
A red dot means that a character is Bloodied.[/sblock][sblock=Enemy Actions]Zombie slam vs. Mallick (1d20+9=10, 3d6+1=13) Miss (Mallick)
Skeleton longsword vs. Mallick (1d20+10=14) Miss (Mallick)[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zombie:
AC-13
Fort-13
Ref-9
Will-10
Zombie Weakness: Any critical hit reduces it to 0 hit points instantly





Skeletons:
AC-16
Fort-13
Ref-14
Will-13


Vrak:  Retreated
Specter 1: DEAD
Specter 2: DEAD
Zombie: 18/40 hp remaining
Skeleton 1: DEAD
Skeleton 2: 1/1 hp remaining
Skeleton 3: DEAD
Skeleton 4: DEAD[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 21/38 hp

Mallick: 10/47 hp, bloodied
Used: Ghost Strike Oil

Nicodemus: 14/55 hp, bloodied
Used: Fearsome Smite
Used: Invigorating Smite
Used: 2 Lay on Hands
Used: Ghost Strike Oil
Used: Martyrs Retribution
Used: Talon Amulet

Sledge:  40/61 hp
Used: Second Wind
Used: Bedeviling Assault
Used: Ghost Strike Oil[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Nov 12, 2011)

Sledge charges at the zombie

[sblock=actions]move:charge to H7
minor=mark zombie
standard=Bull charge
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Nov 12, 2011)

*GM:*  That's one dead undead zombie!

So who is going to kill that last skeleton?


----------



## Harumph (Nov 13, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's actions]

Minor: Hunter's quarry on skeleton

Standard: twin strike on skeleton

[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Nov 13, 2011)

*GM:*  Talk about overkill.  20 damage to a minion!     

As the last skeleton falls, silence once again descends on the area.  You can hear little except the wind blowing through the debris, and an occasional bird off in the distance.

Collecting yourself (in other words, take a short rest and let me know how many surges you expend), you start to venture further into the valley.  As it begins to level off, thinning trees give way to larger pieces of marble, both embedded in the ground and floating around you.  The overgrown stonework increases in both quantity and size until all the debris merges into one enormous mound of rubble at the bottom of the valley. From here, you can get a good view of the tower that remains intact.  It looks to be about 3 stories tall, and completely whole.  It is, however, floating about 100 feet above the ground.

You are still quite a ways off from the tower, but with the sheer amount of floating rubble surrounding it, you think that you could possibly find a path up to the bottom floor of the tower.

What would you like to do now?


----------



## Harumph (Nov 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Mallick uses 3 surges.







   Brothers, it seems we have a quandry.  We can proceed to the mound of rubble and investigate for treasure (and treasure is always a good thing) or we can proceed up to the tower, our eventual destination, but its a precarious course the less nimble among us may regret taking.


----------



## Goel (Nov 13, 2011)

"I would like to check out the mound of rubble first. Maybe we could find the best route up from there. I whish I had a flying drake."








*OOC:*




Sledge uses 2 surges to get back to 61


----------



## Nicodemous (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree. Let's try to the rubble first. See what we find. 

Nicodemus takes 3 surges. HP now 53.


----------



## bennage (Nov 16, 2011)

I am okay with exploring the rubble, but this gnome does not intend to haul any loot up to the tower and back. 
[sblock=Actions]
2 healing surges, to return to 38hp.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Vance is freakin WITH Christopher. No excuse for not posting, Mr. GM. To busy drinking Starbucks in Seattle?


----------



## bluesfella (Nov 29, 2011)

The path down to the rubble is fairly easy, despite all of the bits of marble strewn about.  The tower is floating about 100 ft. from the ground, just over the area you are walking toward.  

When you get within about 50 ft. from the rubble pile itself, a dragonborn runs up to you with hands held up (seemingly in a gesture of surrender) and quietly says "Hail to you all!  I heard fighting in the valley and feared that the undead had increased their numbers.  I barely survived myself.  They've boxed me into this forsaken place without food or water.  Perhaps you can spare a little of both?"

The dragonborn points to the floating tower.  "In return, I'll gladly share my temporary refuge...it's the only place the undead don't seem to go."


----------



## bennage (Nov 30, 2011)

Brocc glances back at his companions.  Well, that seems sensible to me.  







*OOC:*


Says the gnome with an insight of 2.


----------



## Harumph (Nov 30, 2011)

Why are you inside this gods-forsaken valley in the first place, friend? 

EDIT:








*OOC:*


DUUUUHHH Sure! I'll buy that bridge from you!


----------



## bluesfella (Nov 30, 2011)

Harumph said:


> Why are you inside this gods-forsaken valley in the first place, friend?



"I am a courier, and was dispatched to deliver messages to Hammerfast.  My mount started flying erratically when I approached this summit, and threw me from the saddle."  He looks around nervously.  "I do not know where he got off to, but I am more worried about the undead.  We can't stay here or they will be upon us soon.  I know an easy way up to the tower on this floating rubble.  You will be safe there - the undead do not come near the tower for some reason."

As he begins to lead you towards the tower, he says "My name is Gix, by the way."


----------



## Nicodemous (Nov 30, 2011)

"How long have you been here, Gix? Can you tell us what you've learned about this strange place?"


----------



## bluesfella (Nov 30, 2011)

"Three days.  Long enough to know not to wait around down here on the ground.  The undead will be here shortly, I'm sure of it."

As you pass between a few large chucks of marble buried in the ground, you can now see that the area directly beneath the tower is free of rubble, as if it has been cleared away recently.

"There is a path that leads right to the base of the tower.  More of a staircase made from floating rocks, really.  It's an easy climb, though.  The first bit is right over this way"[sblock=Jonathan ONLY]You can sense that he is being mostly truthful about these statements, but not completely.  He is hiding something, but being of a race that you have no experience with, and the fact that he is not facing you (he's leading the way), it is difficult to read him.  You know something is not right, however.[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Dec 1, 2011)

As Gix leads us away facing away from us, I turn to look at my comrades making eye contact with each of them. I whisper to them, "Let us not follow this new "friend" blindly. I sense something isn't right here. Be on your guard." I then look mare carefully at our surroundings.


----------



## bennage (Dec 1, 2011)

Brocc gives Nicodemus a slight nod and follows, keeping one hand ready on this orb.


----------



## Goel (Dec 2, 2011)

Sledge looks closely at Gix for markings like the one on the knife. 

"Are there any other of your race here?"


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 3, 2011)

[sblock=Spencer]Gix is carrying a dagger very much like the one you found on the other dragonborn.  However, he is not wearing a tabard at all, much less one with a symbol of Zehir on it.[/sblock]  "No...you are the first living creatures I've seen since I arrived."


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 7, 2011)

You walk on for another minute or so, and the closer you get to the tower, the more details you can make out.  It is 100 ft. above the ground, and the floor of the valley underneath is is completely clear of all debris.  In fact, it is the only area that is clear of debris.  Even the air around you is thick with rubble.  You can see now that Gix was right, there is probably an easy path up to the tower simply by hopping from large boulder to large boulder.  It doesn't look like a difficult climb at all.

The tower itself is four stories tall, with parapets around the roof.  You can make out a darkened doorway on the ground floor.  There appears to be no door.

As you are surveying the area, Gix quickens his step and darts around a large rock in front of you.  You hear the sound of glass breaking followed by Gix shouting "Attack!!".

Two arrows fly from the area of the tower.  One hits Sledge square in the chest, the other narrowly misses Nicodemus and glances harmlessly over a neighboring boulder.

Gix then steps forward, drops the broken vial he was holding and swings his heavy flail at Sledge.  As he swings, you can see that he has covered his weapon in some sort of red liquid, presumably some sort of poison.  Sledge counters the blow with his axe, and easily prevents Gix from connecting.  

Furious at his attack missing, he breathes out a toxic cloud of green flames, hoping to engulf the entire party.  Sledge and Brocc take some damage, but Mallick and Nicodemus manage to dodge the blast.[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sniper 1 is about 75 ft. above the ground, lying prone on a floating piece of rubble.
Sniper 2 is in the tower entrance on the bottom floor.  They both have superior cover. (-5 to ranged attacks)
[/sblock][sblock=Enemy Actions]Disruptive Shot vs. Sledge (1d20+9=20, 1d10+4=11, 1d20+6=24) Hit for 11 damage + 5 ongoing poison damage.  You are now granting combat advantage to adjacent enemies until the end of the archer's next turn.  (Sledge)
Disruptive Shot vs. Nic (1d20+9=18, 1d10+4=8, 1d20+6=9) Miss (Nicodemus)
Vicious Strike vs. Sledge (1d20+10=15, 2d6+5=8, 1d6=3) Miss (Sledge)
Poison Breathe vs. Sledge, Nic, Mallick, Brocc (1d20+9=27, 1d6+4=6, 1d20+9=15, 1d6+4=9, 1d20+9=10, 1d6+4=8, 1d20+9=29, 1d6+4=8) Hit for 6 poison damage (Sledge), Miss (Nic & Mallick), Crit for 10 poison damage (Brocc)[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Gix:
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-15
Will-16

Dragonborn Snipers:
AC-19
Fort-15
Ref-18
Will-16

**Dragonborns gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls when bloodied.**[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 28/38 hp
3/6 surges remaining

Mallick: 43/47 hp
0/6 surges remaining

Nicodemus: 53/55 hp
2/10 surges remaining
Used: Martyrs Retribution
Used: Talon Amulet

Sledge:  44/61 hp, ongoing 5 poison damage, granting combat advantage
6/12 surges remaining
Used: Bedeviling Assault[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Dec 8, 2011)

Brocc disappears.

[sblock]
Fade Away power triggered by damage
[/sblock]









*OOC:*



Is there a path up to the snipers? I wasn't sure.


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 8, 2011)

bennage said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a path up to the snipers? I wasn't sure.



        *GM:*  Yep!  I'll make up a map for it so you can see it.  Gimmee a little bit to create one.


----------



## Goel (Dec 8, 2011)

"Big mistake you over grown lizard."
Sledge Attacks Grix.
[sblock=actions]minor: mark gix
standard:basic melee
Use action point
standard: basic melee
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 8, 2011)

*GM:*  OK, here's a map of the 100 ft. view.  It shows the RELEVANT boulders you can climb on to reach the bottom floor of the tower, and the current position of Sniper #1.  There are many more rocks and boulders floating about, but the ones shown are the ones that comprise the path to the tower.

Sniper #2 is back inside the doorway of the tower, so you can't actually see him clearly yet.

To climb the boulders, you have to start at F7.  That's the lowest point, and it climbs all the way to M8 where you can step over to the doorway of the tower's bottom floor.  To make things easy to track, we'll just say the whole path is difficult terrain, but I won't make you roll athletics checks to climb it.     [sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Dec 8, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

Move
To R4

Minor
Hunter's Quarry on Gix

Standard
Shadow Wasp Strike on Gix

[/sblock]

Total Damage = 2 times 30(shadow wasp strike weapon damage plus critical) plus 3(hunter's quarry) equals 63  

Did I do that right?  tell me if I need to reroll...I'm so confused.


----------



## Harumph (Dec 8, 2011)

Ignore previous damage rolls


----------



## Nicodemous (Dec 8, 2011)

Let's light it up! My sword burst into flame and I move forward and attack Gix.

Move: R4
Minor: Divine Strength +3 to damage
Standard: Fearsome Smite (+2 penalty to attacks EOMNT)
Free Action: Flaming Long Sword Fire Damage (1d6 damage with +5 ongoing, save ends)

Total Damage: 18 with +5 ongoing fire.


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 8, 2011)

*GM:*  Mark, here's the breakdown for the Shadow Wasp Strike.  The important thing is to note that it is a SINGLE attack, not two attacks, so you make one attack with your main weapon.

Most of your other attacks are with dual weapons, but they all list the requirement of having to have two melee weapons in your hand, and they say "two attacks" on the card.  Shadow Wasp Strike does not, it's a single attack, but it does 2 weapon damage.

Normal damage (with your Hunter's Quarry) for this attack is 3d8 + 6.  Since you rolled a 20, just take the max, which would be 30.  Then add in the extra crit damage from your Lifedrinker Scimitar, which is 1d6 Necrotic (which you roll, don't just take max).  PLUS, this is a "High Crit" weapon, so you roll an additional 1d8 when you crit.

Total = 30 + 1d6 + 1d8


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 8, 2011)

*GM:*  Nicodemus can't move to R4 because Mallick is already standing there.  Since R5 technically is less than halfway filled with rocks, you can move there, but it's difficult terrain.  Since you only moved 1 square, it doesn't really affect you anyway.

Also, Gix is now bloodied.


----------



## Nicodemous (Dec 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


R5 is fine.


----------



## Harumph (Dec 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


OK cool.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## bennage (Dec 10, 2011)

Still invisible, Brocc runs (10) to N4 (heading west around the back of the large rock, avoiding Gix) and hides under the tree.


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 12, 2011)

As the battle starts, you hear the distinctive sounds of clanking chains on stone from the top of the tower, followed by an all-too-familiar screech that you recognize as that of a Warwing Drake.  Moments later, a drake takes to the sky from the tower battlements.  This drake is much like the tamed drakes you met earlier, but this one is carrying a rider.  He begins a circling attack run towards you, but he is too far away to reach you this round.

Sniper #1 fires his longbow and hits Sledge squarely.  As the arrow sinks in, you can see the same blood-red poison that Gix applied to his flail is also coating the arrow.  The sniper then stands up, and looks like he is preparing to start climbing the boulder path.

Sniper #2 fires from the darkness of the tower doorway and misses Mallick.

Gix, though bloodied and on fire, lashes out at the dwarf once again with his flail.  The distractions prove too much, however, and Sledge parries the flail with his own axe.  

The dragonborn does manage to take a step back and pat out the flames that the paladin's sword had ignited on his armor.

[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sniper 1 is about 75 ft. above the ground, lying prone on a floating piece of rubble.
Sniper 2 is in the tower entrance on the bottom floor.  They both have superior cover. (-5 to ranged attacks)

Any square on the ground that contains 25-50% debris is considered Difficult Terrain.
Any square on the ground that contains more than 50% debris requires a DC 15 Athletics check to climb.[/sblock][sblock=Enemy Actions]Sniper 1 Longbow vs. Sledge (1d20+11=23, 1d10+4=9, 1d20+6=11) Hit for 9 damage (Sledge) Ongoing 5 poison damage
Sniper 2 Longbow vs. Mallick (1d20+11=15, 1d10+4=6, 1d20+6=9) Miss (Mallick)
Gix Heavy Flail vs. Sledge (1d20+9=13, 3d6+5=16) Miss (Sledge)  (The Combat Advantage he had against Sledge is canceled out by Nic's previous hit.)
Gix's saving throw vs. ongoing fire damage (1d20=10) Gix saves vs. Fire[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Gix:  70 damage taken, bloodied
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-15
Will-16

Dragonborn Snipers:
AC-19
Fort-15
Ref-18
Will-16

Dragonborn Brigand:
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-15
Will-16

Warwing Drake:
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-16
Will-16

**Dragonborns gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls when bloodied.**[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 28/38 hp
3/6 surges remaining

Mallick: 43/47 hp
0/6 surges remaining

Nicodemus: 53/55 hp
2/10 surges remaining
Used: Martyrs Retribution
Used: Talon Amulet

Sledge:  30/61 hp, ongoing 5 poison damage, bloodied
6/12 surges remaining
Used: Bedeviling Assault[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Dec 13, 2011)

*OOC:*



Because I have "combat challenge" any marked enemy that shifts provokes opportunity attacks from me







As Gix backs up Sledge spots an opening and attacks


----------



## Goel (Dec 13, 2011)

Sledge pauses only for a second as his wounds heal then heads towards the floating path and pauses again to ready himself in case of an attack.
calling out to his comrades "I'm heading toward the tower"










*OOC:*


Ignore all the attacks below







[sblock=actions] minor: second wind +30 hp uses 2 surges
move: M7
Standard: ready basic melee
trigger: when drake or rider comes within striking distance

[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 13, 2011)

*GM:*  I tried to get to the computer as fast as I could, but I didn't make it in time.  The Opp Attack finished off Gix, so you can retcon your turn.


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 13, 2011)

*GM:*  By the way, it doesn't matter for this attack, but for future reference: your bonus for OA's against your marked opponent equals your Wisdom modifier, NOT your modifier plus half level.  So the bonus is 1, not 3.

Either way, you still hit him this time, just wanted to clarify it for the future.


----------



## Goel (Dec 13, 2011)

*OOC:*



can I reach sniper #2 if I do a charge attack?


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 13, 2011)

*GM:*  Sniper #2 is 100 ft in the air, inside the doorway of the floating tower.  Sniper #1 is about 75 ft. in the air, on the floating rubble path that leads up to the tower.  See this post from a few days ago for a map.

You could ready an action (just a suggestion) or re-position yourselves, because there is a drake and his rider heading your way.  Or you could make your way to the bottom of the path at F7 and start climbing.  The drake is currently at about 50 ft in the air.

Also, your save vs. poison will count for the retconned post - you don't have to roll it again.


----------



## Goel (Dec 13, 2011)

*OOC:*



If I have a move of 5 does that mean I can move 2 or 3 difficult terrain spaces


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 13, 2011)

*GM:*  It takes 2 move to move into a single square of difficult terrain, so with a move of 5 you can only move into 2 squares of difficult terrain.  Moving out of DT into a normal square only costs 1, however.

Other options: Using two move actions grants you a total speed of 10, so you can move into 5 squares of DT.  

Also, here's the compendium entry on running.  We haven't used this at all before, to my knowledge:

You can use an all-out sprint when you really need to cover ground fast. However, this is a dangerous tactic— you have to lower your guard to make your best speed, and you can’t attack very well.

RUN: MOVE ACTION

Speed + 2: Move up to your speed + 2. For example, if your speed is normally 6, you can move up to 8 squares when you run.

–5 Penalty to Attack Rolls: You have a –5 penalty to attack rolls until the start of your next turn.

Grant Combat Advantage: As soon as you begin running, you grant combat advantage to all enemies until the start of your next turn.


----------



## Harumph (Dec 13, 2011)

Mallick faces the drake and rider, tracking their movement and readying his scimitars.


----------



## Nicodemous (Dec 14, 2011)

I ready myself against the oncoming drake and rider. I take a defensive position next to the large rock in front of me and prepare to attack if the rider comes by. 

Ready action: Invigorating Smite
Trigger: Rider/Drake come within melee range.


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 14, 2011)

Harumph said:


> Mallick faces the drake and rider, tracking their movement and readying his scimitars.



        *GM:*  Mark, if you are readying an action, make sure you list a specific trigger and what action/power you plan to use when that trigger occurs.

By the way, readying an action takes up your Standard action only, so if you want to do any Move or Minor actions, you can do them as well, just let me know.


----------



## bennage (Dec 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


! I wasn't aware of the sprinting rules. That would have been useful on the last turn. Live and learn.


----------



## bennage (Dec 14, 2011)

Brocc makes his way towards the stairway of floating rocks. Then, just before turning visible, he attacks the lower sniper.

[sblock=actions]
move to I8
minor Distract to sniper #2 (combat advantage) 
Dishearten vs Sniper #2, it's a burst, is that 3 dimensional? I assume that 1" is 10'. If so, that could include both snipers :-D
[/sblock]









*OOC:*



that +6 is total from:
+9 
+2 for CA
-5 for cover

and a hit means -2 to the next attack roll


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 15, 2011)

bennage said:


> Dishearten vs Sniper #2, it's a burst, is that 3 dimensional? I assume that 1" is 10'. If so, that could include both snipers :-D



        *GM:*  It's only a burst 1, and each square equals 5 ft., so it can't actually reach the other sniper.  Nice try!


----------



## Harumph (Dec 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am readying twin strike on the drake.  The trigger is when he is in range of me.  I am also putting hunter's quarry on the drake.


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 16, 2011)

The snipers let loose another volley on Nicodemus and Mallick, the only targets they can currently see.  (Sledge is too close to hit, and Brocc is under the tower.)  The paladin gets missed, but the ranger is not so lucky and takes an arrow to the shoulder.

Sniper #1 then takes a few tentative steps up the boulder path towards the doorway of the tower.

The drake and his rider finally descend on the battle, heading straight for Nicodemus and Mallick.  The drake's claws reach you first, but the paladin's shield deflects the blow, and the ranger manages to duck out of the way.

You aren't lucky for long, though, as the dragonborn rider breathes out a cloud of noxious fumes, catching you both and leaving you gasping for breath.

As the drake and rider fly away they bank sharply to the right, heading for Sledge.  You can see the drake's mouth start to water as he spots the small dwarf standing by himself.        *GM:*  Mark and Jonathan, roll your readied attacks!  Note that you don't get opportunity attacks when the drake moves away from you IF he is using his "Flyby Attack", which he was this time.  I'll notate it in the future if he doesn't.     [sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sniper 1 is about 85 ft. above the ground, standing on a floating piece of rubble.
Sniper 2 is in the tower entrance on the bottom floor.  They both have superior cover. (-5 to ranged attacks)

Any square on the ground that contains 25-50% debris is considered Difficult Terrain.
Any square on the ground that contains more than 50% debris requires a DC 15 Athletics check to climb.

Trees provide cover as normal.[/sblock][sblock=Aerial Map]**NOTE: Sniper #2, while marked on this map, is inside the darkened door of the tower, and can't actually be seen until you get up close to him.**





[/sblock][sblock=Enemy Actions]Sniper #1 disruptive shot vs. Nic (1d20+9-2=10, 1d10+4=10) Miss (Nic)
Sniper #2 disruptive shot vs. Mallick (1d20+9=22, 1d10+4=11) Hit for 11 damage, granting combat advantage (Mallick)
Flyby attack vs. Nic, Mallick (1d20+8=16, 1d6+4=9) Miss (Nic & Mal)
Brigand's dragon breath vs. Nic, Mallick (1d20+7=27, 1d20+7=18) Crit for 10 poison damage (Nic), hit for 10 poison damage (Mallick)
Damage roll for Mallick: Dragon breath damage roll (1d6+4=10)  (Sheesh, max damage.  Sorry, Mark!)[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Brigand:
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-15
Will-16

Warwing Drake:
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-16
Will-16

Dragonborn Snipers:  (#1: 9 damage taken, #2: undamaged)
AC-19
Fort-15
Ref-18
Will-16

**Dragonborns gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls when bloodied.**[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 28/38 hp
3/6 surges remaining
Used: Distract

Mallick: 22/47 hp, bloodied
0/6 surges remaining
Used: Shadow Wasp Strike

Nicodemus: 43/55 hp
2/10 surges remaining
Used: Martyrs Retribution
Used: Talon Amulet

Sledge:  60/61 hp
6/12 surges remaining
Used: Bedeviling Assault[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Dec 16, 2011)

Sledge continues to the rock stairs and turns to ready himself against an attack from the Drake.

[sblock=actions]
move: H6
minor: mark drake
standard: ready bull charge
trigger: drake comes close enough to charge
[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Dec 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Attack Rolls


----------



## bennage (Dec 18, 2011)

Brocc continues to make his way up the floating steps, pausing only to attack the sniper.

[sblock=actions]
move to G9
Dishearten vs Sniper #2 will, -2 for cover
[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Dec 19, 2011)

I charge the sniper on the ground. 

Move: O10
Standard: Basic Melee


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 19, 2011)

*GM:*  I know this is a little confusing, since we have to deal with 2D maps in a 3D battle.  (This is one reason I prefer 3D terrain like I use at an actual table.)

Anyway, Sniper #1 is 85 ft. in the air, on top of the floating boulders.  Sniper #2 is 100 ft. in the air, just inside the open doorway of the bottom floor of the tower.

There are currently no enemies remaining on the ground.

The drake/rider are flying around just above the ground, but you can hit them if you are within melee range.  Unless you have ranged attacks, though, you can't hit the snipers.

Jonathan, if you want to retcon your post, please do so.

Also, Mark - you posted your readied action attacks, but you still get a full turn this round, so go ahead and take it.


----------



## Nicodemous (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, then I move to Q4 and call to the rider and reference his ugly he is and that he must take after his mother. I then use Holy Strike.

Move: Q4
Minor: Divine Challenge
Standard: Holy Strike


----------



## Harumph (Dec 20, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

Move: Move to P5
Minor: Hunter's quarry on drake
Standard: Twin Strike on Drake.

[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 21, 2011)

*GM:*  Jonathan, be careful when insulting a dragonborn's mother...they have a Matriarchal society, and that's quite offensive to them!     The rider, distracted by the paladin's challenge, steers the drake to turn back from the dwarf and attack Nicodemus.  He tells the drake "Easy, Razorwing...you will have your little snack.  But first, we must deal with this insolent one!"  The drake bites at him, but only leaves a large scratch on his shield, as Nicodemus blocks the attack.  The rider then tries a risky feint to fool Nicodemus into lowering his guard.  The feint seems to work, as Nicodemus brings his shield around in the wrong direction, but the brigand's flail instead gets tangled up by the paladin's sword.

He shouts out in frustration "Snipers!  Take out the armored one!  Now!"  The drake and his rider both withdraw a short distance to give the snipers full view of their quarry.

Both snipers let loose their arrows at Nicodemus, and both arrows sink deep into the paladin's armor.

Both snipers begin to re-position themselves.  Sniper #1 moves up closer to the doorway, and Sniper #2 takes a step out to get a better view of the battlefield.[sblock=Map]        *GM:*  I have split the maps up into ground-only and aerial-only to make it easier to tell which character is where.     





A red dot means that character is bloodied.

The snipers are both 100 ft. up in the doorway area of the tower.  They both have superior cover. (-5 to ranged attacks from the ground)

Any square on the ground that contains 25-50% debris is considered Difficult Terrain.
Any square on the ground that contains more than 50% debris requires a DC 15 Athletics check to climb.

Trees provide cover as normal.[/sblock][sblock=Aerial Map]        *GM:*  Important:  The boulder path is all difficult terrain.  If you take damage while on the floating path, you will need to make a DC 10 Acrobatics check to avoid slipping over the edge.     




[/sblock][sblock=Enemy Actions]Bite vs. Nic (1d20+10=15, 1d10+4=9) Miss (Nicodemus)
Bluff check vs. Nic's passive insight (1d20+9=23) Dragonborn brigand makes a feint (bluff check) to gain combat advantage against Nic (success)
Vicious Strike vs. Nic (1d20+8+2=11, 3d6+5=14) Miss (Nic)
Drake and rider both shift back 1
Sniper 1 vs. Nic (1d20+11=26, 1d10+4=12) Hit for 12 damage (Nicodemus)
Sniper 2 vs. Nic (1d20+11=24, 1d10+4=10) Hit for 10 damage (Nicodemus)[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Brigand: (undamaged)
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-15
Will-16

Warwing Drake: (28 damage taken)
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-16
Will-16

Dragonborn Snipers:  (#1: 21 damage taken, #2: undamaged)
AC-19
Fort-15
Ref-18
Will-16

**Dragonborns gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls when bloodied.**[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 28/38 hp
3/6 surges remaining
Used: Distract

Mallick: 22/47 hp, bloodied
0/6 surges remaining
Used: Shadow Wasp Strike

Nicodemus: 21/55 hp
2/10 surges remaining
Used: Martyrs Retribution
Used: Talon Amulet

Sledge:  60/61 hp
6/12 surges remaining
Used: Bedeviling Assault[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Dec 21, 2011)

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

Move:
    Move to O4.

Minor: 
    Hunter's Quarry on Drake

Standard:
    Twin Strike on Drake

[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 21, 2011)

*GM:*  I believe that bloodies the drake.  I'll get hp #'s for you guys later this evening.

By the way, make sure you include some sort of narrative in your posts.  Don't just tell me what you are doing, tell me how you do it.  I like Jonathan's example earlier of how he did his "challenge" by insulting the dragonborn's mother.  Stuff like that!


----------



## Goel (Dec 22, 2011)

Sledge moves up the stairs toward the snipers.
[sblock=actions]Double move to H11
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 27, 2011)

*GM:*  The drake is bloodied, with 15 hp remaining.

Waiting on Jonathan and Christopher.


----------



## Nicodemous (Dec 27, 2011)

My hands glow as I place them over my wounds. I regain strength and move toward the drake to strike. As I move towards him, breathing heavily, I speak to him. "Ah, so it is true. The only reason you could possibly be this upset is if you DO take after your mother." 

Minor: Healing Hands/Lay On Hands (16 hp)
Move: P4
Standard: Holy Strike (+2 bonus to damage)


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 28, 2011)

*GM:*  Jonathan - remind me what the +2 to damage came from?  I'm having a hard time keeping track...


----------



## Nicodemous (Dec 28, 2011)

When I have marked someone and use Holy Strike on them, it gives me a +2 to damage.


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 28, 2011)

*In the air:
*
Brocc continues climbing up the path, and ends up in front of Sledge.  He focuses his mental energy for a moment and tries to take out one of the snipers, but is apparently fatigued by his climb and misses.  

The sniper is alerted to them, however, and turns around to face the heroes.  As he draws a bead on Brocc, he shouts for his companion "Wilhelm!  Get out here and help me...we have incoming!"

He looses his arrow at Brocc, but the little gnome is a small target, and it goes slightly wide.

The other sniper moves out of the doorway, aims and fires at Sledge, hitting him hard and knocking him over the edge of the rock he was balancing on.        *GM:*  Spencer, roll an Acrobatics check (DC 10) to catch yourself and keep from falling.  If you fail, roll 3d10 falling damage.     *On the ground:*

The brigand returns Nicodemus' hit, but it's blocked by the paladin's shield.  He screams out in frustration and commands the drake to "Shred him!".

The drake takes flight once again, this time attempting to use his claws on both heroes as he flies past them.  Neither attack connects, but they do manage to get some distance away before turning around.  As they prepare for another run, the brigand shouts at Nicodemus "You will pay for your insults, shiny little human!  Your armor will not protect you from the wrath of my brethren and our allies!"[sblock=Ground Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A red dot means that character is bloodied.

Any square on the ground that contains 25-50% debris is considered Difficult Terrain.
Any square on the ground that contains more than 50% debris requires a DC 15 Athletics check to climb.

Trees provide cover as normal.[/sblock][sblock=Aerial Map]        *GM:*  Important:  The boulder path is all difficult terrain.  If you take damage while on the floating path, you will need to make a DC 10 Acrobatics check to avoid slipping over the edge.  There are 9 rocks on the path, each 10 ft. higher than the previous one.  So falling damage is 1d10 for each 10 ft. above ground level.  If you are on the 2nd rock, it's 2d10, 3rd rock is 3d10, etc.     




[/sblock][sblock=Enemy Actions]Brocc's Mind Thurst: 3(1d20) +9 = 12; 4(1d10) +6 = 10 Miss
Sniper #1 vs. Brocc: 7(1d20) +11 = 18; 3(1d10) +4 = 7 Miss
Sniper # 2 vs. Sledge: 12(1d20) +11 = 23; 7(1d10) +4 = 11 Hit for 11 damage
Drake's Flyby attack vs. Nic: 12(1d20) +8 = 20; 6(1d6) +4 = 10 Miss
Drake's Flyby attack vs. Mallick: 7(1d20) +8 = 15; 6(1d6) +4 = 10 Miss
[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Brigand: 10 damage taken
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-15
Will-16

Warwing Drake: Bloodied, 15 hp remaining
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-16
Will-16

Dragonborn Snipers:  (#1: 21 damage taken, #2: undamaged)
AC-19
Fort-15
Ref-18
Will-16

**Dragonborn gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls when bloodied.**[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 28/38 hp
3/6 surges remaining
Used: Distract

Mallick: 22/47 hp, bloodied
0/6 surges remaining
Used: Shadow Wasp Strike

Nicodemus: 37/55 hp
1/10 surges remaining
Used: Martyrs Retribution
Used: Talon Amulet

Sledge:  49/61 hp
6/12 surges remaining
Used: Bedeviling Assault[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Dec 28, 2011)

Bring your little pet down here!  My blades are thirsty for more of its blood!  

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

Minor:  Hunter's Quarry on Drake

Standard: Readying Twin Strike on Drake-triggered when it is next to me.

[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Dec 28, 2011)

*OOC:*



dwarves move 1 less when forced and get saving throw vs being knocked prone


----------



## Goel (Dec 28, 2011)

Sledge screams "curse you lizard scum" as he tumbles to the ground.









*OOC:*


I'm going to assume I'm now at H11 just on the ground.







Sledge gets up tosses his throwing hammer at the drake and mutters curses about his sexual preference.

[sblock=actions]move: stand up
minor: switch weapon to throwing hammer
standard: attack drake with hammer
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Dec 29, 2011)

*GM:*  Hilarious!  Yeah, you could land at either H11 or G11.  Keep in mind that either of those squares puts you on the pile of rubble, so it's difficult terrain.


----------



## Nicodemous (Dec 30, 2011)

"We both know they only reason you're here now is because your mom thought you were too ugly to eat." 

Ready action: Holy Strike. 
Trigger: Rider comes within melee range


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 2, 2012)

*In the air:
*
Brocc is unable to help Sledge keep his footing, so he turns back to the snipers and glares angrily at them.  Sniper #1 shrieks as he grabs his head, and almost loses his footing.  The arrow he was holding goes clattering onto the rocks below, but the sniper barely manages to hold his ground.  Once steadied, he and his comrade both fire their arrows at the gnome.  Both arrows sink deep into Brocc's shoulder, but the nimble little gnome is just able to steady himself despite the pain.

*On the ground:
*
Meanwhile, the drake barrels towards Nicodemus and Mallick.  It looks as if he is going to try and claw both of you again, but at the last moment the dragonborn leaps off of the drake's back and lands behind Nicodemus.  The drake slashes Mallick twice with his powerful claws as he flies by, while the dragonborn is finally able to get past Nic's armor and wound him.  "We'll see how you fare against me now, shiny!" he growls at the paladin.        *GM:*  Jonathan and Mark, roll your opportunity attacks against the drake!     [sblock=Ground Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A red dot means that character is bloodied.

Any square on the ground that contains 25-50% debris is considered Difficult Terrain.
Any square on the ground that contains more than 50% debris requires a DC 15 Athletics check to climb.

Trees provide cover as normal.[/sblock][sblock=Aerial Map]        *GM:*  Important:  The boulder path is all difficult terrain.  If you take damage while on the floating path, you will need to make a DC 10 Acrobatics check to avoid slipping over the edge.  There are 9 rocks on the path, each 10 ft. higher than the previous one.  So falling damage is 1d10 for each 10 ft. above ground level.  If you are on the 2nd rock, it's 2d10, 3rd rock is 3d10, etc.     




[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Brocc's Dishearten: 4(1d20) +9 = 13; 13(1d20) +9 = 22; 4(1d6) +6 = 10 Hit Sniper 1 for 10 damage, -2 to attack rolls until EONT
Sniper #1 Save: 9(1d20) +6 = 15
Sniper #1 longbow vs. Brocc:  10(1d20) +12 -2 = 20; 4(1d10) +4 = 8 Hit for 8 damage
Sniper #2 longbow vs. Brocc:  16(1d20) +11 = 27; 4(1d10) +4 = 8 Hit for 8 damage 
Brocc's saving throw: 10(1d20) +2 = 12
Flyby vs. Mallick: 13(1d20) +9 = 22; 18(1d20) +9 = 27; 4(1d6) +4 = 8; 3(1d6) +4 = 7 Hit twice for 15 total damage
Flail vs Nic: 14(1d20) +8 = 22; 8(2d6) +5 = 13 Hit for 13 damage[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Brigand: 10 damage taken
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-15
Will-16

Warwing Drake: Bloodied, 15 hp remaining
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-16
Will-16

Dragonborn Snipers:  (#1: Bloodied, 21 hp remaining, -2 to attacks #2: undamaged)
AC-19
Fort-15
Ref-18
Will-16

**Dragonborn gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls when bloodied.**[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 12/38 hp, bloodied
3/6 surges remaining
Used: Distract

Mallick: 7/47 hp, bloodied
0/6 surges remaining
Used: Shadow Wasp Strike

Nicodemus: 24/55 hp, bloodied
1/10 surges remaining
Used: Martyrs Retribution
Used: Talon Amulet

Sledge:  37/61 hp
6/12 surges remaining
Used: Bedeviling Assault[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Jan 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Actually, my readied action was on the rider.







As he drops beside me, my reflexes are swift. We swing at the same time, his blow piercing my armor and mine....


----------



## Nicodemous (Jan 3, 2012)

I then respond to his blow with an upswing of my sword. "Now that you're off your high horse, we'll see who survives." 


Move: None
Minor: None
Standard: Holy Stirke on Brigand


----------



## Harumph (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes! That's it!  Keep coming to my blade, little pet!


----------



## Goel (Jan 5, 2012)

Sledge Charges at the drake

[sblock=actions]
move:L9
minor:switch weapon to ax
Standard:charge attack Drake
[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Jan 8, 2012)

Brocc steadies himself, weakened but not defeated, then pours his mental energy into his foes.

[sblock=actions]
AP: Second Wind (+9hp up 21hp. +2 to all defenses)
Standard: Betrayal w/2pp against Sniper #1

Sniper #1 performs a basic melee against Sniper #2 (with +3 to both attach and damage)
Sniper #1 is then dazed.
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 9, 2012)

*In the air:
*
Sniper #1 looks confused for a moment as Brocc's attack slowly washes over him.  His eyes glaze over as he turns to his companion, drops the arrow in one hand, and pulls out his sword.  With every bit of strength he can muster, he savagely attacks the other sniper, wounding him deeply.  Sniper #2 staggers back, shocked at what has happened.  Seeing his friend's eyes glazed over, he shouts at him "Stop, you fool!  What are you doing?  Get the gnome, not me!".

Taking his own advice, he nocks an arrow and lets it fly at Brocc, but the sniper is too shaken - his shot goes wide.

Sniper #1 seems to regain some of his composure, but is obviously still affected.

*On the ground:
*
Sledge charges at the drake with his axe held high, and in one swift move, decapitates the beast.

Mallick, on the verge of death himself, moves around behind the tree next to him to give himself a moment to relax.  (Move to M4, Total Defense)

The dragonborn continues wailing on Nicodemus with his vicious flail, but Nicodemus keeps him at bay with his shield.

The dragonborn's cheeks are starting to get flushed from his anger at being unable to hit the human in front of him.[sblock=Ground Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




A red dot means that character is bloodied.

Any square on the ground that contains 25-50% debris is considered Difficult Terrain.
Any square on the ground that contains more than 50% debris requires a DC 15 Athletics check to climb.

Trees provide cover as normal.[/sblock][sblock=Aerial Map]        *GM:*  Important:  The boulder path is all difficult terrain.  If you take damage while on the floating path, you will need to make a DC 10 Acrobatics check to avoid slipping over the edge.  There are 9 rocks on the path, each 10 ft. higher than the previous one.  So falling damage is 1d10 for each 10 ft. above ground level.  If you are on the 2nd rock, it's 2d10, 3rd rock is 3d10, etc.     




[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Sniper 1 MBA vs. Sniper 2 (1d20+10+3=33, 1d8+3=8)  Sniper 1 crits Sniper 2 for 11 damage!
Sniper 2 save vs. Falling (1d20+6=18) He saves
Sniper #2 shifts 1 to M10
Sniper 2 longbow vs. Brocc (1d20+11=17, 1d10+4=11) Miss (Brocc)
Brigand's Flail vs. Nic (1d20+8=12, 2d6+5=16) Miss (Nic)[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Brigand: 21 damage taken
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-15
Will-16

Dragonborn Snipers:  (#1: Bloodied, 21 hp remaining, Dazed #2: 11 damage taken)
AC-19
Fort-15
Ref-18
Will-16

**Dragonborn gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls when bloodied.**[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 21/38 hp
2/6 surges remaining
Used: Distract

Mallick: 7/47 hp, bloodied, Total Defense (+2 to all defenses)
0/6 surges remaining
Used: Shadow Wasp Strike

Nicodemus: 24/55 hp, bloodied
1/10 surges remaining
Used: Martyrs Retribution
Used: Talon Amulet

Sledge:  37/61 hp
6/12 surges remaining
Used: Bedeviling Assault[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Jan 10, 2012)

Still determined, Brocc reaches into the mind of the sniper, muddling his thoughts and sowing confusion.

[sblock=actions]
Mental Trauma (daily) vs Sniper #1 (target gains vulnerable 5 psychic)
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 10, 2012)

The sniper shrieks in pain as Brocc's attack tears through his brain.  He stumbles backwards, clutching at his head, until his last step takes him right over the edge.

You hear him scream, followed by a sickening thud as he hits the ground.  He won't be getting back up.        *GM:*  Please click here, then hit the "Scream" button.     [sblock=Rolls]Sniper #1 save vs. falling (1d20+6=9) Failed Save, this is going to be brutal.
Falling damage from 90 ft. up (9d10=49) HOLY CRAP[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Jan 11, 2012)

After he misses me, I laugh mockingly and swing again. 

Move: None
Minor: Divine Challenge
Standard: Holy Strike


----------



## Goel (Jan 12, 2012)

Sledge yells at the brigand "I saved a litte something for you and your mama"
Sledge charges forward helmet low and ax high.

[sblock=actions] move:N5
standard:"bull charge" brigand
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 12, 2012)

*In the air:
*
The remaining dragonborn sniper, after watching his comrade fall to his death, furrows his brow and says grimly "You'll pay for that, little man."  He draws and fires, hitting Brocc square in the chest.        *GM:*  Chris, roll an acrobatics check vs. falling (DC10).  If you miss, roll 1d10 falling damage and you land prone on the rock below you at H11. Then roll an additional acrobatics check (DC10 again).  If you fail again, then roll an additional 3d10 falling damage, and you'll land prone on the rock heap at G11.     

*On the ground:
*
As Sledge rushes forward to assist Nicodemus, the dragonborn reflexively brings his flail up to block, stopping the dwarf from causing any damage.  He then retaliates and hits Sledge with his flail, causing a deep gash across the dwarf's chest that bleeds profusely.

"Ah, you brought a wee friend to play, eh shiny?  You'll still have to deal with me yourself, boy!"  He shifts backwards to keep you from ganging up on him.        *GM:*  Note: Keep in mind that Q3 is difficult terrain     
Mallick puts away his swords and draws out his bow.  Nocking an arrow, he lets it fly at the brigand, but his utter exhaustion and the sweat in his eyes keeps him from hitting his target.
[sblock=Ground Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A red dot means that character is bloodied.

Any square on the ground that contains 25-50% debris is considered Difficult Terrain.
Any square on the ground that contains more than 50% debris requires a DC 15 Athletics check to climb.

Trees provide cover as normal.[/sblock][sblock=Aerial Map]        *GM:*  Important:  The boulder path is all difficult terrain.  If you take damage while on the floating path, you will need to make a DC 10 Acrobatics check to avoid slipping over the edge.  There are 9 rocks on the path, each 10 ft. higher than the previous one.  So falling damage is 1d10 for each 10 ft. above ground level.  If you are on the 2nd rock, it's 2d10, 3rd rock is 3d10, etc.     




[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Longbow vs. Brocc (1d20+11=31, 1d10+4=13) Crit for 14 damage! (Brocc)
Heavy Flail vs. Sledge (1d20+8=23, 2d6+5=10) Hit for 10 damage (Sledge)
Longbow vs. Dragonborn Brigand (1d20+6=11, 1d10+2=8) Miss (Brigand)[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Brigand: 29 damage taken
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-15
Will-16

Dragonborn Sniper #2: 11 damage taken
AC-19
Fort-15
Ref-18
Will-16

**Dragonborn gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls when bloodied.**[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 7/38 hp, bloodied
2/6 surges remaining
Used: Distract

Mallick: 7/47 hp, bloodied, Total Defense (+2 to all defenses)
0/6 surges remaining
Used: Shadow Wasp Strike

Nicodemus: 24/55 hp, bloodied
1/10 surges remaining
Used: Martyrs Retribution
Used: Talon Amulet

Sledge:  27/61 hp, bloodied
6/12 surges remaining
Used: Bedeviling Assault[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Jan 13, 2012)

As the brigand shifts away it provides an opening for Sledge 
[sblock=actions]my "combat challange" automatically marks foes I attack and allows me a mellee basic attack against shifting marked foes
[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Jan 13, 2012)

Annoyed at missing Sledge charges the Brigand.
[sblock=actions]
standard:charge attack brigand
[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Jan 13, 2012)

"curses!"


----------



## Nicodemous (Jan 13, 2012)

I watch as the dragon born dodges Sledge's attacks and while he's distracted, I move between him and a large stone. I push off the rock with my hand giving me leverage to drive my sword deep into his scales. 

When my sword stabs him, I immediately feel relief and energized to finish this over sized Gecko.

Move: Q3
Minor: None
Standard: Bolstering Strike (+2 temp hp if hit)


----------



## bennage (Jan 17, 2012)

Brocc stagger from the force of the arrow, falls over the edge bouncing off one of the floating stones before falling even further.

[sblock=status]
19 damage total (4 + 15)
-12hp
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 18, 2012)

*GM:*  OH NOES!  Brocc has been knocked off the floating path and is lying prone on the mound of rocks at G11.  He made his first save, but he is not out of danger yet.  He is at -12 hp.  If he hits -19 hp, he dies.

He will keep making death saving throws until one of you stabilizes him.  Here are the relevant rules entries.     [sblock=Death and Dying]Dying: When your hit points drop to 0 or fewer, you fall unconscious and are dying. Any additional damage you take continues to reduce your current hit point total until your character dies.

Death Saving Throw: When you are dying, you need to make a saving throw at the end of your turn each round. The result of your saving throw determines how close you are to death. 
Lower than 10: You slip one step closer to death. If you get this result three times before you take a rest, you die.
10–19: No change.
20 or higher: Spend a healing surge. When you do so, you are considered to have 0 hit points, and then your healing surge restores hit points as normal. You are no longer dying, and you are conscious but still prone. If you roll 20 or higher but have no healing surges, your condition doesn’t change.

Death: When you take damage that reduces your current hit points to your bloodied value expressed as a negative number, your character dies.[/sblock][sblock=Healing the Dying]When you are dying, any healing restores you to at least 1 hit point. If someone has stabilized you using the Heal skill but you receive no healing, you regain hit points after an extended rest.

HEALING A DYING CHARACTER

Regain Hit Points: When you are dying and receive healing, you go to 0 hit points and then regain hit points from the healing effect. If the healing effect requires you to spend a healing surge but you have none left, you are restored to 1 hit point.

Become Conscious: As soon as you have a current hit point total that’s higher than 0, you become conscious and are no longer dying. (You are still prone until you take an action to stand up.)[/sblock][sblock=Heal Skill]FIRST AID
Make a Heal check to administer first aid to a subject.

        Action: Standard action. The subject must be adjacent to the creature performing first aid.
        DC: The DC depends on which of the following tasks the creature attempts.

Grant Second Wind (DC 10): The subject can use its second wind, if available, without taking an action. The subject doesn’t gain the defense bonus normally granted by second wind, but still gains any other benefits associated with its second wind, such as a benefit granted by a class feature or a feat.

Grant a Saving Throw (DC 15): The subject can either make a saving throw immediately or gain a +2 bonus to a saving throw at the end of its next turn.

*Stabilize the Dying (DC 15): If the subject is dying, the subject stops making death saving throws until it takes damage. Being stabilized does not change the subject’s current hit point total.*[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 18, 2012)

*In the air:
*
Having cleared the path, the remaining dragonborn sniper turns his attention back to the ground battle.  He picks the closest target (the dwarf) and fires.  The shot bounces off a piece of floating debris in the air.  

*On the ground:
*
Mallick once more flings an arrow at the brigand, but once more misses him.  Seeing that his ability to aim is severely degraded, he changes tactics and runs over to Brocc to see if he can assist him.  He is weak and weary, but begins climbing the mound of rubble to get to the gnome.  As soon as he sees that Brocc is badly injured, he calls back to his companions.  "Guys!  Brocc's hurt really bad!  Are either of you any good at healing?"

The brigand smiles at Nicodemus and Sledge and says "I can see the fear in your eyes, lads!  Surrender and we may let one of you live to clean up after our drakes!"

The smile fades just a bit as Sledge blocks the brigands flail, but the dragonborn keeps fighting.        *GM:*  Man, my rolls suck today.     
[sblock=Ground Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A red dot means that character is bloodied.

Any square on the ground that contains 25-50% debris is considered Difficult Terrain.
Any square on the ground that contains more than 50% debris requires a DC 15 Athletics check to climb.

Trees provide cover as normal.[/sblock][sblock=Aerial Map]        *GM:*  Important:  The boulder path is all difficult terrain.  If you take damage while on the floating path, you will need to make a DC 10 Acrobatics check to avoid slipping over the edge.  There are 9 rocks on the path, each 10 ft. higher than the previous one.  So falling damage is 1d10 for each 10 ft. above ground level.  If you are on the 2nd rock, it's 2d10, 3rd rock is 3d10, etc.     




[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Sniper #2 Longbow vs. Sledge (1d20+11=17, 1d10+4=10) Miss (Sledge)
Mallick vs. Brigand (1d20+6=8, 1d10+2=10) Miss (Brigand)
Brigand vs. Sledge (1d20+8=10, 2d6+5=9) Miss (Sledge)[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Brigand: 36 damage taken
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-15
Will-16

Dragonborn Sniper #2: 11 damage taken
AC-19
Fort-15
Ref-18
Will-16

**Dragonborn gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls when bloodied.**[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: -12/38 hp, Dying
2/6 surges remaining
Used: Distract

Mallick: 7/47 hp, bloodied
0/6 surges remaining
Used: Shadow Wasp Strike

Nicodemus: 24/55 hp, bloodied
1/10 surges remaining
Used: Martyrs Retribution
Used: Talon Amulet

Sledge:  27/61 hp, bloodied
6/12 surges remaining
Used: Bedeviling Assault[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Jan 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


To get to Brocc is that a climb up the hill??


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 18, 2012)

*GM:*  Yes. He is lying on the mound of rubble, which is all difficult terrain.  He's not up in the air or anything, just on that pile of rocks.


----------



## Nicodemous (Jan 18, 2012)

Seeing Brigand smile at the thought of Brocc's suffering, I draw his attention back to me. "Hey, did you get that ugly when you're mom tried to eat you at birth?"

Minor: Divine Challenge
Move: None
Standard: Holy Strike (+2 damage when challenged)


----------



## Goel (Jan 19, 2012)

Sledge Takes a swing at the Brigand and then turns and heads toward his fallen comrade (provoking an opportunity attack)

Standard: Sure Strike
Move: L6


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 19, 2012)

*GM:*  Brigand is now bloodied with 33 hp remaining.     The dragonborn manages to block Nicodemus' sword, takes a good hit from Sledge and as the dwarf is turning to run to his friends in need, he returns the hit with his flail.[sblock=Rolls]OA vs. Sledge (1d20+9=23, 2d6+5=8) Hit for 8 damage (Sledge)[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Jan 19, 2012)

_whimper_

[sblock=ooc]
STRIKE 1
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 19, 2012)

A radiant beam flash of light from the paladin sears the dragonborn as he hits Sledge with his attack.  [sblock=Divine Challenge]_Until the mark ends, the target takes radiant damage the first time each round when it targets any of your allies with an attack power that doesn’t include you as a target. The damage equals 3 + your Charisma modifier._

Brigand takes 6 Radiant damage.[/sblock]Mallick picks his way up the mound of rubble, and sits down roughly, gasping beside the broken body of the gnome.  He checks for life signs and tries to make him comfortable, but just can't seem to help him much.  "Sledge, quick!  We are losing him!"

The brigand turns back to Nicodemus and says "Your lads have deserted you, shiny!  But don't worry, after I finish you off, I'll make them pay for leaving you to fight all by your lonesome!"  He punctuates his taunt with another brutal lash of his flail, but the paladin easily blocks it with his shield.

However, now that the paladin is focused on the brigand, and his flank is exposed, the sniper finally is able to score a hit on him.  An arrow comes flying through the rubble and hits Nicodemus, burying it's shaft deep in his shoulder.

The brigand smiles once again, and readies himself for his next attack.  "Looks like you won't be able to take another hit, shiny!  Want to just lay down and give up, now?"        *GM:*  Sorry for the lack of maps tonight.  My maptool program is crashing on my home PC, so I have to wait until tomorrow to update them.  Only Mallick and Sledge moved since last round, though.     [sblock=Rolls]Mallick's Heal check (1d20+2=12) Mallick's Heal Check (failed)
Brigand Flail vs. Nic (1d20+9=15, 2d6+5=11) Miss (Nicodemus)
Sniper vs. Nic (1d20+11=25, 1d10+4=14) Hit for 14 damage (Nicodemus)[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Brigand: Bloodied, 27 hp remaining
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-15
Will-16

Dragonborn Sniper #2: 11 damage taken
AC-19
Fort-15
Ref-18
Will-16

**Dragonborn gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls when bloodied.**[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: -12/38 hp, Dying - 1 Strike
2/6 surges remaining
Used: Distract

Mallick: 7/47 hp, bloodied
0/6 surges remaining
Used: Shadow Wasp Strike

Nicodemus: 10/55 hp, bloodied
1/10 surges remaining
Used: Martyrs Retribution
Used: Talon Amulet

Sledge:  19/61 hp, bloodied
6/12 surges remaining
Used: Bedeviling Assault[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Jan 19, 2012)

*cough, cough*

[sblock=ugh]
STRIKE 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Jan 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Vance, did the Brigand also take the -2 penalty to attack against Sledge for the Divine Challenge?







I glow once more with radiant light and grow stronger. It'll take more than you've got to get me down. 

Move: None
Minor: Laying on Hands, Healing Hands (+16 hp)
Standard: Majestic Halo









*OOC:*


 he only takes half of this damage since I missed 







Status
Nicodemus: 26/55 hp, bloodied
0/10 surges remaining
Used: Martyrs Retribution
Used: Majestic Halo
Used: Talon Amulet
Used: All Encounter Powers


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 19, 2012)

Nicodemous said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Vance, did the Brigand also take the -2 penalty to attack against Sledge for the Divine Challenge?



        *GM:*  Interesting - the official online compendium (what I use to look up the powers) doesn't include the -2 to attack roles.  But I have a PDF of your character sheet, and it's plainly there.  Maybe they updated the rules to drop the penalty.  We'll continue playing with the stats on your character sheet, so the penalty applies.

However, even with the -2 applied, he still hit Sledge.  But now that I know I'll try and remember to include that penalty in the future.


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 19, 2012)

*GM:*  As promised, here is the current ground map.  The aerial map hasn't changed.     [sblock=Ground Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Jan 20, 2012)

Sledge runs (literally) to Brocc's aid and uses his field skills to heal him.
Says to Brocc "Hang in there little brother"

Move: run to H10
Standard: Healer's Gift (target can spend a healing surge)


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 20, 2012)

Now that Brocc is safely being tended to by Sledge, Mallick jumps off the rubble and runs underneath the tower, staying out of sight of the lone sniper above.  He nocks an arrow and fires it at the brigand, hoping to finish him off.  The shot misses, but causes the dragonborn to roar in frustration.  In anger at these heroes not simply giving up, he smashes Nicodemus once more with his flail.  

Another arrow from above flies past the paladin's head, bouncing off the rock next to him.  Angry and out of breath, the brigand gasps "Curse you, shiny!  Your god may be smiling on you now, but you won't last five seconds when you meet MY master!"[sblock=Ground Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A red dot means that character is bloodied.

Any square on the ground that contains 25-50% debris is considered Difficult Terrain.
Any square on the ground that contains more than 50% debris requires a DC 15 Athletics check to climb.

Trees provide cover as normal.[/sblock][sblock=Aerial Map]        *GM:*  Important:  The boulder path is all difficult terrain.  If you take damage while on the floating path, you will need to make a DC 10 Acrobatics check to avoid slipping over the edge.  There are 9 rocks on the path, each 10 ft. higher than the previous one.  So falling damage is 1d10 for each 10 ft. above ground level.  If you are on the 2nd rock, it's 2d10, 3rd rock is 3d10, etc.     




[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Flail vs. Nic (1d20+9=27, 2d6+5=11) Hit for 11 damage (Nic)
Mallick vs. Brigand (1d20+6=14, 1d10+2=9) Miss (Brigand)
Longbow vs. Nic (1d20+11=14, 1d10+4=12) Miss (Nic)[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Brigand: Bloodied, 17 hp remaining
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-15
Will-16

Dragonborn Sniper #2: 11 damage taken
AC-19
Fort-15
Ref-18
Will-16

**Dragonborn gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls when bloodied.**[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 9/38 hp, Bloodied
1/6 surges remaining
Used: Distract

Mallick: 7/47 hp, bloodied
0/6 surges remaining
Used: Shadow Wasp Strike

Nicodemus: 10/55 hp, bloodied
1/10 surges remaining
Used: Martyrs Retribution
Used: Talon Amulet
Used: Majestic Halo

Sledge:  19/61 hp, bloodied
6/12 surges remaining
Used: Bedeviling Assault[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Jan 20, 2012)

"Now to finish off you and your mouth" (to Brigand)
Sledge moves and then Charges at the Brigand

move: L6
Standard: Charge attack

max damage is 12 + 6 + 7 = 25 + rolled bonus damage 5 = 30


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 20, 2012)

The brigand howls as the speeding dwarf crashes into him.  He falls back, dead, with a thud.

Looking up at the last remaining sniper, you can see that he looks a little worried.


----------



## Nicodemous (Jan 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


I should be at 15 hp, btw. I was at 26 and just took 11 damage. Right?







"Nice work Sledge!" As the dragonborn falls, I move under the tower above to keep out of sight of the sniper...and catch my breath."

Move/Standard: Double Move to I7


----------



## bennage (Jan 20, 2012)

Brocc coughs, glances upward and the remaining sniper and then around at he bloodied and bedraggled teammates.
 Well, who wants him? I got a bit of healing I can spread around. But whoever runs up those stones needs to be surefooted!


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 20, 2012)

The sniper looks down at the heroes for a brief moment, then quickly goes inside the tower.        *GM:*  The encounter isn't over, since one bad guy is still alive, but you can move about the cabin freely.  Just tell me what you want to do.


----------



## Goel (Jan 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


I would like to take a short rest. Can we do that? Otherwise Brocc can heal me, and I can finish off the sniper, I still have several healing surges left.


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 20, 2012)

*GM:*  Tell you what - if you get out of view of the tower doorway, you can take a short rest, but you have a bad guy still on the loose. I'm just giving you the freedom to move around and do things not necessarily in initiative order. The sniper isn't in view, but he could be watching you from inside the doorway. 

There doesn't appear to be any way out of the tower except the front door.

If you want to climb the path, you can do so up to about M12 before we'd have to go back into initiative order again.  That should give you time to plan the next part of the encounter.  You can have your encounter powers back and spend healing surges (for those of you that have them).


----------



## Goel (Jan 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


I use 3 healing surges getting me back to 61 hp with 3 surges left.
I then climb up the stairs. to M12?


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 24, 2012)

*GM:*  That's fine.  Chris or Jonathan, want to do anything else before resuming the encounter?


----------



## Nicodemous (Jan 24, 2012)

Seeing Sledge running up to finish the sniper, I decide to stay hidden from his ranged attacks. I stay under the platform, breathing heavily and barely able to stand. 

"You go get 'em...I'll keep watch down here."


----------



## bennage (Jan 26, 2012)

Brocc slowly raises to his feet, still feeling pretty shaky. He ambles over to stand by Nicodemous.
[sblock]
hs -> +9 hp
hp = 18
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 26, 2012)

*GM:*  In that case, let's say Sledge finishes the sniper off, taking a random amount of damage. (17)  You are free to climb the path up to the tower and investigate.     [sblock=Damage Roll]damage (3d10=17)[/sblock][sblock=1st Floor]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




When you enter the bottom floor of the tower, you see a small room with a staircase leading up to the next floor.  There is a bed here, with a small chest at the end.  Racks on the east and west walls contain an assortment of pickaxes and shovels, all dirty and worn.[/sblock][sblock=2nd Floor]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In this room, a circle of magical runes has been etched around a bookshelf, chair, desk and a small chest.  Against the south wall is an additional bookcase and a bed.  Another staircase leads up to...[/sblock][sblock=3rd floor]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Two more beds, a desk and chair, and another small chest.[/sblock][sblock=4th floor]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The roof of the tower, and apparently where the drake was chained up.  There is a large loop of steel embedded in the floor, a long length of chain connected to it, and quite a few scratches on the stonework.  Crenelated battlements surround you and provide superior cover, while also letting you get a good look at the surrounding area.[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Jan 26, 2012)

Nicodemus checks each chest (if unlocked) to see the contents. I also examine the desk to see if there is anything interesting. 

When finished, I say to my comrades, "I think we could all use some rest. Seems like as good a place as any. We're well protected in here, it seems."


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 26, 2012)

*GM:*  The chest on the 1st floor is unlocked, and contains various personal items and a few rations.

Am I to assume you are crossing the boundaries of the arcane circle on the 2nd floor to search the desk and chest there?

The chest on the 3rd floor is also unlocked, but empty save for a few half-eaten rations.


----------



## Nicodemous (Jan 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Well...seeing as how I didn't stop to think about that, I'll go with my action. I view it like Chess...once you move, you can't take it back. I crossed the circle...in the sand...round and round...


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 26, 2012)

*GM:*  OK, then!     As Nicodemus blunders across the perimeter of the circle, the runes explode in a flash of orange light and pushes him back across the room.  He slumps to the floor, unconscious, as the runes fade away.        *GM:*  The Arcane Circle does force damage equal to the Arcana check it was created with (which was 20).  Since Nicodemus had 15 hp, he is now at -5.  Sledge can use his "Healer's Gift" power, but since Nic has no healing surges left, he can only be brought up to 1hp.

The circle is broken now, however, and is safe to pass.  Good job!      The bookshelf within contains several tomes on the nature of magic.  The desk contains colored inks, fancy quills, expensive paper, and some sort of official-looking document written in Draconic.

The chest appears to be magically locked.[sblock=DC's]To open the chest = DC 25 Strength or Thievery check
To identify significant items within the tomes on either bookshelf = DC 15 Arcana
To break the circle...oh wait, nevermind.[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Jan 27, 2012)

"Arhaa....UMPFFF..."


----------



## Goel (Jan 28, 2012)

After reviving Nicodemus, Sledge says "Maybe we should bar the door and take a long rest before we do anymore exploring. We can check out the chest and tomes when Yall are not almost dead."


----------



## bluesfella (Jan 31, 2012)

You wake a few hours later feeling completely refreshed.  What would you like to do first?


----------



## Harumph (Jan 31, 2012)

Goel said:


> After reviving Nicodemus, Sledge says "Maybe we should bar the door and take a long rest before we do anymore exploring. We can check out the chest and tomes when Yall are not almost dead."




 A good idea, brother.


----------



## Goel (Feb 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


I foget exactly how to do this






Sledge tries to open the chest with his ax


----------



## bluesfella (Feb 1, 2012)

Goel said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I foget exactly how to do this
> ...



        *GM:*  You did it correctly.  It seems to be magically locked, so it will take quite a bit of force to open.


----------



## Nicodemous (Feb 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Once again, I wasn't aware anyone had posted. 















*OOC:*


Didn't I have a fever or something??? Is that gone now?







"Does anyone know how to open a this box? I got hit hard to get to it."


----------



## bluesfella (Feb 6, 2012)

*GM:*  Jonathan - I forgot to remind you to do an Endurance check after your extended rest, so go ahead and do that now.  Here's the info for Filth Fever .     [sblock=Filth Fever]Nicodemus has contracted Filth Fever and loses one healing surge (Stage 1). 

Sledge has managed to avoid it.





Once the disease is in its final state, you no longer make Endurance checks to improve. Often, the only way to recover from the final state is through the Cure Disease ritual.

Heal Skill: An ally can use a Heal check in place of your Endurance check to help you recover from a disease, as described in the Player’s Handbook.[/sblock]        *GM:*  I'll skip of few of the more technical bits here - having you roll to open the chest, search the bookshelves, etc. and give you guys an "info dump" here in just a bit.  Stay tuned...


----------



## bluesfella (Feb 6, 2012)

Brocc searches through the tomes of magic on the bookshelf and finds two rituals:  _Leomund's Secret Chest_ and _Sending_.

On the desk and in the drawers, you find colored inks, fancy quills, expensive paper, and a patent of nobility written in Draconic.

Sledge and Nicodemus take turns battering the chest until the lid is finally nothing more than a pile of splinters.  They then gently remove the following:

Four _Potions of Healing_
A piece of white _Eternal Chalk_
A sturdy antique dagger that matches the ones you've seen earlier
One bottle of _Antivenom_
Several books written in Draconic
A second, older patent of nobility[sblock=Reminder]None of you can read Draconic, but I think Brocc may have a ritual that could help?[/sblock]
[sblock=Phat Loot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Feb 6, 2012)

Endurance Check: Filth Fever


----------



## bluesfella (Feb 6, 2012)

*GM:*  Nice roll, you have shaken off the filth fever in the night and feel completely refreshed.

What would you guys like to do now?


----------



## Harumph (Feb 7, 2012)

I would like to take an extended rest in order to get some hp and healing surges back


----------



## bluesfella (Feb 7, 2012)

Harumph said:


> I would like to take an extended rest in order to get some hp and healing surges back



        *GM:*  You guys already did.  Right after Nicodemus got dropped by the magic circle when he was exploring the tower.  You are now at full health and healing surges.


----------



## Harumph (Feb 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


I look around for any marked maps, papers, diaries, that may point to any evidence about these attacks.







 Let's find any evidence about these attacks.  Brother, prepare your Draconic-reading ritual!


----------



## Nicodemous (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree. Let us take some time to read these papers and find out more about this place. We obviously haven't made any friends here, so far. Good to learn as much as we can.


----------



## Goel (Feb 10, 2012)

"What are we missing? the bandit said something about "his master" Is there another building or cave around here that we missed?"


----------



## bennage (Feb 15, 2012)

Brocc takes the patent and clears a spot on the desk. Then removing a small dark red pouch for his pack, he sprinkles gray-white dust over the paper, mumbling softly.

[sblock]
-10 Alchemical Reagent
use Comprehend Lanaguage
10 minutes
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Feb 15, 2012)

As the ritual finishes, the letters of the page in fornt of you start to swirl dizzyingly, but eventually re-form themselves into script you can understand.

The Patent of Nobility starts with the name Vrak Tiburcaex* (Child Born of the Sword), details scores of generations, and ends with the name Bejik Vuthaner (Savior of the Black Spear).

(*Vrak is the name of the ghostly dragonborn you fought a few hours ago.)

Leafing through the books you found in the chest, you can now also read them.  They appear to all be about Dragonborn ancestry, and denote hundreds of different family trees, name lists, etc.  Vrak Tiburcaex is mentioned several times as a warrior who served in Ustraternes.  The Vuthaner family name does not appear in these books.

There was a second Patent of Nobility among the items you retrieved from the chest.  It also starts with Vrak Tiburcaex, but does not include the name of Vuthaner.        *GM:*  Chris, roll a History check, and don't roll a 1     [sblock=More info]Go back and read the statements made by Vrak when you spoke with (and fought) her on pgs. 43 and 44 of this thread.[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Feb 17, 2012)

Brocc considers the historical context.


----------



## bluesfella (Feb 18, 2012)

bennage said:


> Brocc considers the historical context.



You are fairly certain that the older Patent of Nobility is genuine, and that the newer one (the one that ends with the name Bejik Vuthaner) is a forgery.


----------



## Goel (Feb 21, 2012)

"Do you think there are anymore of those ghost dragonborn to show this to? Maybe if they knew he wasn't who he said he was they would help us."


----------



## Nicodemous (Feb 21, 2012)

"Yes, but we only have our word that this is a forgery. The dragon born we fought before seemed unwilling to listen. Even though they KNOW this impostor has no honor. I am open to finding them and trying, but we should ready for another battle of the stubborn. Do we have any way of summoning the dragon born spirits?" 









*OOC:*


I want to roll a check to determine if we know how to find the spirits. What would that be?


----------



## bluesfella (Feb 21, 2012)

Nicodemous said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I want to roll a check to determine if we know how to find the spirits. What would that be?



        *GM:*  I would say Religion or Arcana - whichever you choose.


----------



## Nicodemous (Feb 21, 2012)

*Religion Check*

I ponder how we might find the spirits or get their attention again.


----------



## bluesfella (Feb 21, 2012)

Nicodemous said:


> I ponder how we might find the spirits or get their attention again.



        *GM:*  Nothing comes to your mind at the moment...except for the fact that the dragonborn you killed earlier mentioned that the spirits don't come to the tower.  Perhaps more exploration of the area outside this floating tower is in order?


----------



## Goel (Feb 22, 2012)

"Well I'm tired of sitting... Lets look around among the ruins and see if we can find any more clues."


----------



## Harumph (Feb 23, 2012)

Agreed!  Let's seek out and speak to these spirits...although I have no head for ghostly etiquette.  HA!


----------



## bluesfella (Feb 24, 2012)

You leave the tower, and carefully descend the "steps" of floating rubble until you are once again standing on solid ground.  The last time you were here, you were in the heat of battle and didn't have time to look around.  Now, however, you can see the quiet beauty of the area.  You are in the heart of the valley, and the peaceful wonder of the floating debris is marred only by the multiple bodies of the slain dragonborn you encountered earlier.

You spread out and begin your search of the area.  Before an hour is done, Mallick has spotted something curious amongst a large pile of stones.  Several marks upon the ground suggest that this area has been recently well-travelled, and rocks strewn about to cover up the tracks.  It isn't long before you find what you are looking for - pushing a boulder aside, there is a rope ladder descending into a hole in the ground.

Peering over the edge, all you can see is darkness.  Sledge lights a torch, and you all begin your climb down into the passageway.

After a descent of about 50 ft. or so, you drop quietly onto a 20ft. by 20ft. dais in the middle of a small room.  Your single torch illuminates the area well, but you can see nothing other than the room itself, and a wide passageway leading to the north.

You are standing on top of this raised dais.  It looks like it could have held some sort of statue or other artifact at one time, but is bare now.  It's only about 3ft. high, and you can step down easily.        *GM:*  At this point, let's go into "exploration" mode.  Here is your initiative order, please go in order, state what you would like to do, and allow me to respond before the next person goes.

Nicodemus
Sledge
Mallick
Brocc

Also, if anyone else wants to light a torch, feel free.  Nicodemus and Mallick use both hands for weapons and shields, though, so keep that in mind.     [sblock=Initiative roll]Initiative rolls for Nicodemus, Mallick, Sledge, & Brocc (1d20+6=11, 1d20+4=6, 1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=5)[/sblock][sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like we have a hidey hole here, brothers.  Don't step on any halflings! Haha! 


Move to Y7, readying twin strike for any sudden surprises.


----------



## Nicodemous (Feb 27, 2012)

I step down and walk toward the edge of the platform, peering over to see what else we can see.


----------



## bluesfella (Feb 27, 2012)

*GM:*  It's Jonathan's turn, so Mark stay where you are for the moment.

Jonathan, tell me exactly what you want Nicodemus to do.  If moving, tell me which square to move to.


----------



## Nicodemous (Feb 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


I actually read it wrong anyway.







Move: z8

"Let's light it up." My sword ignites into flame giving some light as I walk down the hallway.

I stop and try to peer further down the hallway.


----------



## bluesfella (Feb 27, 2012)

Nicodemus - as you step down onto the tile floor, you hear a clinking sound for a moment, then a whooshing sound as a green cloud envelops you.  It's poison chokes you, and you are momentarily immobilized (save ends).[sblock=Map]*The green cloud is a poison mist trap.  You take 5 poison damage by entering the squares filled by the gas or starting your turn there.

The mist provides concealment and blocks line of sight for creatures inside it.

If you are on the raised dais, jumping over the cloud requires a DC 12 Athletics check.  (You will land in row AA.)*






[/sblock]The sound of the trap triggering echoes through the chambers ahead of you, and in answer, you hear a loud, deep voice...*"Welcome lost children!  You chose the perfect time to visit my domain.  Spirits of this ruin lend their ghostly might to my cause.  Of course, you can no more see them than you can me.  Indeed, my servants have already surrounded your position.  But don't fret.  The darkness of Zehir will fall upon you soon enough!"*[sblock=Rolls]Poison Mist trap vs. Nic (1d20+7=23) Hit (Nic)
Poison Damage, (1d6+4=6) 6 poison damage, Immobilized (save ends)[/sblock]        *GM:*  Sledge is up next.


----------



## Goel (Mar 1, 2012)

Sledge reaches down grabbing Nicodemus' arm and tries to pull him back up to the platform.
After grabbing Nicodemus Sledge readies his ax.








*OOC:*


Ready: Basic Melee
bty I have low light vision if that helps anything


----------



## bluesfella (Mar 1, 2012)

*GM:*  Well done, you pull him up onto the platform.

Mallick goes next!


----------



## Harumph (Mar 1, 2012)

Zehir? You speak as if I should know your insignificant name!  Is your personal aura as foul as your green mist, here? HAHA! 

Ready twin strike and hunter's quarry...triggered in the direction of any attack on my person.


----------



## bluesfella (Mar 1, 2012)

*GM:*  Your taunt is met by an eerie silence.

Brocc is up next.

Nicodemus is standing again on the dais, but still immobilized by the poison gas (save ends).  Sledge did save you from starting your turn in the gas, which would have caused more damage.


----------



## Nicodemous (Mar 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


I would say thank you, but I'm immobilized. So I think it.







 Thank you. Boy am I glad he pulled me out of that stuff. I should be kinder to Dwarves....I can't feel my legs.


----------



## bluesfella (Mar 8, 2012)

*GM:*  OK, no response from Chris in a few days, so let's just push on.  Now that all of you have had a chance to go, it's the monster's turn...but they are all delaying (or readying an action).  

So now we go back into our normal initiative style that we generally use.  All good guys go in any order, then bad guys, etc.  So you can all take another turn now.  Go for it!


----------



## Harumph (Mar 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


I already have an action readied.







 Ease up, lads!  Let them come to us.  Stay out of that terrible mist.


----------



## bluesfella (Mar 8, 2012)

Harumph said:


> Ease up, lads!  Let them come to us.  Stay out of that terrible mist.



        *GM:*  Well, if you don't do anything, and they don't do anything...then this encounter may take a long time to resolve.


----------



## Goel (Mar 8, 2012)

"I'll go flush them out. Get ready to back me up"








*OOC:*



Move: Y8
ready: Bull charge,
condition: see enemy in range


----------



## Nicodemous (Mar 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


Is Christopher still in this? Are we going? I'm immobilized I think, so I can't do anything. Should I roll saving throw?


----------



## bluesfella (Mar 13, 2012)

*GM:*  Spencer needs to do a DC12 Athletics check to jump over the poison gas.

Jonathan, you can roll a saving throw.

Chris and Mark can take their turns as well.


----------



## Nicodemous (Mar 13, 2012)

*Saving Throw*

I stop. Collaborate and listen...and try to get myself back in motion.


----------



## bluesfella (Mar 13, 2012)

Nicodemous said:


> I stop. Collaborate and listen...and try to get myself back in motion.



        *GM:*  Thou art back in motion.


----------



## Goel (Mar 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


roll for jumping over poison


----------



## bluesfella (Mar 15, 2012)

Even though he does not manage to jump over it, the poison trap only has a minor effect on the dwarf.[sblock=Roll]Poison vs. Fort (1d20+7=12)Miss! 
BUT - any creature that enters the trapped area automatically takes 5 poison damage.  You don't get hit with extra damage from the attack, but you did move through the cloud, so you take the minimum 5 damage.[/sblock]As Sledge comes to a halt at the end of the hallway, he peers around and sees that the room widens into a 30 ft. wide room, with a staircase leading up into darkness on the right side.  Further into the room, he can see a few walls and an open doorway (S7-S8) flanked by two windows that reveal several piles of rubble and at least one broken statue lying in the floor.        *GM:*  Only Sledge can see this - the others can see only as far as row "V".     [sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Mar 15, 2012)

*GM:*  Actually, one correction to the above - Brocc, Nicodemus, and Mallick can't see past the poison mist.  From the stat block for the trap:  "The mist provides concealment and blocks line of sight..."


----------



## Nicodemous (Mar 16, 2012)

*Athletics Check*

Now able to move again, I too attempt to jump the gas. 

Athletics Check


----------



## bluesfella (Mar 19, 2012)

*GM:*  Nicodemus - you can still move your full speed.  Where would you like to end up?


----------



## Nicodemous (Mar 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


My full move will take me to Y7.


----------



## bluesfella (Mar 19, 2012)

*GM:*  OK - refer to the map from the previous page - you see the same thing from there.

Waiting on Mark and Christopher to take their turns.


----------



## Nicodemous (Mar 19, 2012)

I'll take a double move if I can, since that's all I'm doing. That would put me at T7.


----------



## bluesfella (Mar 19, 2012)

*GM:*  Here is what you see, then.  Note that the area above Row N is only visible to Sledge, as he has Low-Light vision, and can see further than everyone else.     [sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Mar 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Mallick shrugs his shoulders at the intrepid actions of the others.  Takes a running start and attempts to jump over the mist.  Move to Y6 or as close as I can get to there.


----------



## bluesfella (Mar 20, 2012)

*GM:*  Nice jump!  You can make it to Y7 on a single move.


----------



## bluesfella (Mar 22, 2012)

*GM:*  Haven't heard from Chris yet, so I'll move for him.     Not wanting to be left behind, Brocc shuts his eyes and runs forward, nimbly leaping over the cloud of poison.

As you all wait for a moment in the antechamber, you can hear the muffled breathing and restless motion of a large animal.  It sounds as if it is coming _not _from the larger unexplored room in front of you, but maybe an adjoining room?

Nothing else seems to be moving, but you get the eerie, almost certain, feeling that you are being watched.


----------



## Nicodemous (Mar 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


I believe you said it's dark in here, correct?







I whisper to my sword: "Let's light it up." I hold the sword as a torch to give me light. Then I step forward to peer into the next room.

Free Action: Flaming Longsword
Move: S8

Looking into the room to see if I can see anything else.


----------



## bluesfella (Mar 22, 2012)

*GM:*  I think you already lit your sword earlier, but that's fine.     You take a step forward and try to make out more details of the room ahead.  It seems to be wider than the current room you are in, but it's so dark you only have the light from your sword to go by.

The flames reveal more rubble on the ground ahead.  No movement can yet be seen, but the feeling of apprehension felt earlier is growing...[sblock=Map]





[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Mar 23, 2012)

Sledge moves next to Nicodemus and readies his ax









*OOC:*



move: T7
ready action: Bull Charge
trigger: any target moves into range


----------



## bluesfella (Mar 24, 2012)

Sledge takes a few steps forward and peers into the darkness.  He can see a bit further than Nicodemus:[sblock=Spencer ONLY]There is a dragonborn crouching among the rubble at N12, but he seems to be waiting for something.






[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Mar 29, 2012)

Hold, brother.  Do not stray too far ahead or we cannot protect you! 









*OOC:*


Move to S7


----------



## bluesfella (Apr 2, 2012)

Brocc moves up behind Sledge, trying to stay with the party.

Mallick and Nicodemus can now see the Dragonborn that is crouching behind some rubble (at N12).  He seems to be waiting for something, and does not attack or make any movements at this time.  He is difficult to see in the darkness, but he is wearing heavy armor and carrying some sort of weapon.  As he is crouched and mostly hidden, it is impossible to tell what type of weapon it is.

        *GM:*  I had Sledge one square too far in my last map, but I've corrected it for this one.  Mallick and Nicodemus can see as far as row L - the darker gray areas beyond that are what only Sledge can see (as he is the only one with Low-light Vision).

The enemies are delaying for this round, so you may go again now!     
[sblock=Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Apr 2, 2012)

Move: P10
Ready Action: Invigorating Smite
Trigger: Enemy in Range


----------



## Goel (Apr 3, 2012)

move:O8
Ready Action: Bull Rush
Trigger: Enemy in Range


----------



## Harumph (Apr 4, 2012)

*OOC:*


I will make a thievery check in order to determine any traps, tripwires or ambushes.






  whispering:  Hold fast, my brothers.  I suspect a trap. Hmmmmmm....


----------



## bluesfella (Apr 5, 2012)

Mallick sees the dragonborn crouched amid the rubble, but not much else.  No traps are evident.


----------



## Harumph (Apr 6, 2012)

whispering:  I will venture into the fray.  Maybe I'll meet our host. 









*OOC:*


Move to M8


----------



## bluesfella (Apr 9, 2012)

Brocc keeps near to Mallick as they move forward, the dragonborn simply staring at you with murderous intent in his eyes.  A moment later, the doors in the north end of the tower burst open, and another dragonborn enters.  This one is different, though...his features are much more reptilian than most.  He looks like a viper, with a long forked tongue flitting between his teeth.[sblock=He looks like this]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]"I am Bejik Vuthaner, the first of my race to be "perfected" by Zehir.  As you are not one of the invited, your blood will simply serve to further our rituals.  Let the conquest of Zehir begin with you!"  He then shouts a short incantation in dragonborn, and all the lights go out.

[sblock=This is what you saw BEFORE the lights went out]The heavy rubble that chokes doorways and halls is impassable.  The light rubble strewn across the floor counts as difficult terrain.

The broken pieces of statues and their pedestals provide cover.  The intact northwest statue at I4 provides superior cover. It costs 2 squares of movement to climb over a piece of statue or maneuver around the intact statue.






[/sblock]You hear a brief moment of scuffling about, then Mallick cries out in pain as a spear pierces his hide armor.

You then hear the all-too-familiar sound of a dragonborn breathing fire, but this fire gives no light.  Instead, it washes over Mallick, Brocc, and Nicodemus as a sickly poison cloud, sticking to their armor and eating away at them.

An arrow hits Nicodemus from the darkness, causing him to stumble.  He remains standing, but is wounded by the shot.

Nicodemus then hears the crunch of rubble underfoot as the dragonborn in waiting finally makes his move.  He holds his shield up, not able to see the strike, but it is enough to keep the dragonborn's flail from connecting.

Sledge and Brocc suddenly feel the presence of the ghostly dragonborn they fought earlier.
[sblock=Reminder]Go back and read the statements made by Vrak when you spoke with (and fought) her on pgs. 43 and 44 of this thread.[/sblock]Vrak swings her sword at Sledge, but it is a half-hearted attempt, and does not connect.  She then steps back and breaths her ghostly breath weapon at Brocc and Sledge, but only the dwarf succumbs to the fear-causing blast.  Sledge is momentarily dazed, as the blast rips through his mind.

As Brocc readies himself for his response, a small dragon-like animal crashes into him.  It was seemingly attempting to bite him, but must have gotten confused in the darkness.  It disengages and flies off.

[sblock=Rolls]Spear of the Forked Tongue vs. Mallick (1d20+11=24, 1d10+4=11) Hit for 11 damage (Mallick)
Enlarged Dragon Breath vs. Mallick (1d20+8=27, 1d6+3=9) Hit for 9 damage (Mallick) + ongoing 5 poison damage
Enlarged Dragon Breath vs. Sledge (1d20+8=15, 1d6+3=7) Miss (Sledge)
Enlarged Dragon Breath vs. Brocc (1d20+8-2=25) Hit for 9 damage (Brocc) + ongoing 5 poison damage
Enlarged Dragon Breath vs. Nicodemus (1d20+8-2=22) Hit for 9 damage (Nicodemus) + ongoing 5 poison damage
Disruptive Shot vs. Nic (1d20+8=22, 1d10+4=7) Hit for 7 damage (Nic), granting combat advantage
Vicious Strike vs. Nic (1d20+7=8, 3d6+4=15) Miss (Nic)
Phantom Sword vs. Sledge (1d20+9=10, 1d8+2=5) Miss (Sledge)
Howling Breath vs. Sledge (1d20+7=23, 2d6+2=7) Hit for 7 psychic damage (Sledge), dazed
Howling Breath vs. Brocc (1d20+7=14) Miss (Brocc)
Flyby Attack vs. Brocc (1d20+8=16, 1d8+4=9) Miss (Brocc)[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Bejik: No damage taken
AC-21
Fort-18
Ref-17
Will-20

Vrak: No damage taken
AC-18
Fort-16
Ref-15
Will-16

Brigand: No damage taken
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-15
Will-16

Sniper: No damage taken
AC-18
Fort-14
Ref-17
Will-15

Pseudodragon: No damage taken
AC-17
Fort-14
Ref-15
Will-14

**Dragonborn gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls when bloodied.**[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 29/38 hp, ongoing 5 poison damage
6/6 surges remaining

Mallick: 27/47 hp, ongoing 5 poison damage
6/6 surges remaining

Nicodemus: 39/55 hp, ongoing 5 poison damage
10/10 surges remaining

Sledge: 54/61 hp, Dazed (only one action on your turn)
12/12 surges remaining[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Apr 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Do we have sun rods or other light that we can use? I don't remember.


----------



## bluesfella (Apr 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


All of you are carrying the standard Adventurer's Kit, which has two sunrods.  That would take two minor actions (one to pull it out, one to light it) unless you have the Quickdraw feat, which would reduce it to one minor action.

Nicodemus can still re-light Valor as a Free action, I believe.

Bejik's incantation extinguished all forms of light, but there is nothing preventing you from re-lighting them.

Sledge was holding an actual torch, and there aren't any rules to cover that, so we'll just call it a minor action to re-light it.


----------



## Nicodemous (Apr 9, 2012)

"Let's light it up!" 

My sword reignites into flame and I try to see what's before me. 

Ready action remains for anyone within range. Invigorating Smite.


----------



## bluesfella (Apr 9, 2012)

Here is what you see now.  Go ahead and resolve your readied action.


----------



## Nicodemous (Apr 9, 2012)

*Invigorating Smite*

As my sword ignites I see the dragon born in front me and reflexively swing my sword at his snarling, hideous face.


----------



## bennage (Apr 10, 2012)

Vrak! You have been deceived! Bejik is not your descendant as he claims. His dishonor extends further than you have known. I have proof! I have the unaltered Patent of Nobility! 

[sblock]used Send Thoughts to Vrak[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (Apr 11, 2012)

Vrak immediately lowers her sword, and her composure changes completely.  She reaches out her hand and says "Show me."  You hand her the patent of nobility, and she spends a few moments studying it.        *GM:*  It will take a round for her to go over it.


----------



## Nicodemous (Apr 12, 2012)

I step back, having seen this exchange and stand in a defensive position.


----------



## bluesfella (Apr 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Just waiting on Spencer and Mark.


----------



## Goel (Apr 15, 2012)

Sledge shakes his head dazed and charges at Bejik

[sblock=action]standard = Bull Charge at Bejik
moving to L9
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 Does a charge attack count as one action?


----------



## bluesfella (Apr 16, 2012)

Goel said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does a charge attack count as one action?



        *GM:*  Yes


----------



## Harumph (Apr 17, 2012)

Bejik, You are a pretender and a skunk of the lowest sort.  Taste the blade of an honorable man! 

[sblock="Mallick's Actions"]
Move to L8 
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Bejik
Standard: Jaws of the Wolf

[/sblock]

magic scimitar damage is halved due to miss = 8 

So, total damage is 42.


----------



## bluesfella (Apr 18, 2012)

*GM:*  None of you rolled a saving throw vs. ongoing poison damage, so I'll do that for you:

Saving Throws for Brocc, Mallick, & Nicodemus (1d20=17, 1d20=5, 1d20=13)

Brocc (17) and Nicodemus (13) saved, Mallick (5) did not.

Also, Sledge is no longer Dazed, as that lasted only through the end of this turn.     Bejik, furious at the gnome for handing over the patent, screams "Tendril, fetch that now!"  The pseudragon leaps forward and tries to snatch the patent from Vrak's hand, but she swats him away with her sword, and continues to study it.

Bejik then turns his attention back to his attackers, and stabs the dwarf with his greatspear.  He then tries to bite at Mallick, but the ranger deflects the blow.  Bejik pulls his spear from Sledge's armor, then takes a step backwards, snarling the entire time.

The sniper fires again from the darkness towards the only point of light in the room - the paladin with the flaming sword.  His arrow hits Nicodemus in the leg, moments before the dragonborn brigand next to him makes a feint to the left before swinging his flail from the right.  The move is enough to throw Nicodemus off his balance, and the brigand takes full advantage, bringing his flail down hard on the paladin.[sblock=Map] Characters with a red dot are Bloodied




[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Spear of the Forked Tongue vs. Sledge (1d20+11=23, 1d10+4=8) Hit (Sledge) for 8 damage
Viper's Bite vs. Mallick (1d20+8=11, 1d6+3=5) Miss (Mallick)
Smothering Cloak Recharge (1d6=2) Fail
Longbow vs. Nicodemus (1d20+10=29, 1d10+4=6) Hit (Nic) for 6 damage
Bluff check vs. Nicodemus (Passive Insight = 19) (1d20+9=26) Brigand makes a feint to gain combat advantage against Nic (success)
Heavy Flail vs. Nic (1d20+9=23, 3d6+4=15) Hit for 15 damage (Nic)
Hidden Fangs vs. Nic (1d20+7=17) Miss (Nic)[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Bejik: 42 damage taken
AC-21
Fort-18
Ref-17
Will-20

Vrak: No damage taken
AC-18
Fort-16
Ref-15
Will-16

Brigand: No damage taken
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-15
Will-16

Sniper: No damage taken
AC-18
Fort-14
Ref-17
Will-15

Pseudodragon: No damage taken
AC-17
Fort-14
Ref-15
Will-14

**Dragonborn gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls when bloodied.**[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 29/38 hp
6/6 surges remaining

Mallick: 22/47 hp, ongoing 5 poison damage, Bloodied
6/6 surges remaining
Used Jaws of the Wolf

Nicodemus: 13/55 hp, Bloodied
10/10 surges remaining

Sledge: 46/61 hp
12/12 surges remaining[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (Apr 18, 2012)

[sblock=actions]
shift to Q8
Mind Thrust (2 PP) against the Pseudodragon

 target takes a penalty to all 
defenses equal to your Charisma (3)
[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Apr 19, 2012)

As Bejik shifts back he leaves an opening for Sledge









*OOC:*



combat challenge automatically marks opponents I attack and allows me a melee basic attack if they shift or make an attack against an oppenent other than me.


----------



## Goel (Apr 19, 2012)

"Bejik your tyranny has come to an end."
 Sledge charges Bejik and attacks him twice

[sblock=actions] Move: K10
standard: charge attack
action point: bedevilling assault
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 until the end of the encounter when an ally hits Bejik with a melee attack I get to make a melee basic attack


----------



## Nicodemous (Apr 19, 2012)

I call upon Bahamut for strength. Feeling stronger, my amulet flashes with the same fire as my sword and attack the Brigand in front of me. 

Minor: Lay on Hands/Healing Hands (+16 hp)
Minor: Talon Amulet (1d6 damage to enemy who hits me with melee)
Standard: Fearsome Smite
Move: None


----------



## Harumph (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't run away, cowardly bug!  Stay and fight me! 
[sblock=Mallick's actions]

Move: To K8
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Bejik
Standard: Shadow Wasp Strike

SPEND ACTION POINT

Standard: Twin Strike

[/sblock]









*OOC:*


24 damage total


----------



## bluesfella (Apr 22, 2012)

Vrak, finally satisfied that the patent she now holds is the valid one, lets out a ghostly wail.  "You EVIL worm!  You have deceived me and my brethren, and for that you will pay with your miserable life!"  As she is speaking, the pseudodragon continues its attack on her, biting her.  She turns back to it and slashes it with her ghostly sword.  "Begone, foul creature.  Or you and your master will perish here together."

The hidden sniper hits Nicodemus once more with his bow, and the brigand connects again with his flail.

Bejik, showing fear in his eyes for the first time, stabs Sledge again with his spear.  "You fools...do you think this is my entire plan, to stand here while you gang up on me?"

He then shouts out the same incantation you heard earlier and Nicodemus' sword once again goes dark.  As your eyes try in vain to acclimate to the total darkness, you can hear Bejik running back through the large double doors he came in from.        *GM:*  Since you don't have line of sight to the target, he was able to retreat without prompting opportunity attacks.

Note: The map only shows you what was in place BEFORE the lights went out.     [sblock=Map] Characters with a red dot are Bloodied




[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Mallick's saving throw (1d20=12) Mallick saves!
Dragon's Bite vs. Vrak (1d20+8=26, 1d8+4=10) Hit (Vrak) for 10 damage
Vrak vs. Pseudodragon (1d20+9=24, 1d8+2=8) Hit (dragon) for 8 damage
Longbow vs. Nic (1d20+10=24, 1d10+4=6) Hit (Nic) for 6 damage
Flail vs. Nic (1d20+7=22, 2d6+4=10) Hit (Nic) for 10 damage
Spear of the Forked Tongue vs. Sledge (1d20+12=21, 1d10+4=7) Hit (Sledge) for 7 damage
Smothering Cloak recharge (1d6=5) Bejik recharges Smothering Cloak
[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Bejik: 98 damage taken, Bloodied
AC-21
Fort-18
Ref-17
Will-20

Vrak: 5 damage taken
AC-18
Fort-16
Ref-15
Will-16

Brigand: No damage taken
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-15
Will-16

Sniper: No damage taken
AC-18
Fort-14
Ref-17
Will-15

Pseudodragon: 17 damage taken, -3 to all defenses
AC-17
Fort-14
Ref-15
Will-14

**Dragonborn gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls when bloodied.**[/sblock]        *GM:*  You now have Vrak as an ally.  She has used her Encounter power (breath weapon), and only has the following attack available:
Phantom Sword
+9 vs Reflex
1d8+2 Necrotic damage, and the target is marked until the end of Vrak's next turn

Unless directed otherwise, she will attack Bejik from this point on.  Feel free to advise her to do other things, but she is on a mission of revenge now and may not listen to you.     [sblock=Status]Brocc: 24/38 hp
6/6 surges remaining

Mallick: 17/47 hp, Bloodied
6/6 surges remaining
Used Action Point
Used Jaws of the Wolf

Nicodemus: 29/55 hp, Bloodied
9/10 surges remaining
Used Fearsome Smite

Sledge: 46/61 hp
12/12 surges remaining
Used Action Point
Used Bedeviling Assault[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (Apr 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


Because of bedeviling assault I should have gotten in a basic melee before Bejik took a turn






When Mallick hit Bejik, it left an opening for Sledge to strike.









*OOC:*


Total damage 25


----------



## bluesfella (Apr 24, 2012)

*GM:*  Good point (and good hit).  His total damage taken is up to 123 now.


----------



## bennage (Apr 24, 2012)

Brocc rummages through his pack, and activates a sunrod.


----------



## bluesfella (Apr 25, 2012)

*GM:*  The sunrod lights up the entire room.  The map above shows everything the way it is now, with the exception of Bejik no longer being in the room.


----------



## Goel (Apr 28, 2012)

Sledge turns to the Brigand and charges at him.

[sblock=actions]standard: charge attack Brigand
Move:N12
[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (Apr 29, 2012)

Let's clean up the stragglers, brothers! 

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

Move To O7
Minor: Hunter's Quarry On PseudoDragon
Standard:  Twin Strike on PseudoDragon

[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (Apr 30, 2012)

I swing again at the Brigand.


----------



## bluesfella (Apr 30, 2012)

A moment later, the double doors burst open and Bejik returns, this time riding on the back of an angry Warwing Drake.  The drake alights on top of a fallen statue for a moment while he claws at both Vrak and Mallick, hitting them both.  That gives Bejik a chance to stab Vrak with his spear and bite Mallick savagely.

You can tell he is heavily wounded, and as he commands his pseudodragon, he is spitting blood with every word. "Tendril, get the little one.  We will dispose of these weaker ones first."  The small creature shifts next to Brocc and tries to sting him with his tail, but the nimble gnome ducks.

Vrak shouts "No, Bejik!  It is you who will not escape these ruins with your life!"  Vrak then envelops both the drake and Bejik in her howling breath, dazing them for a moment.

Meanwhile, the hidden sniper embeds another arrow into the Paladin's armor, while the brigand shifts over and hits Sledge with his flail.

[sblock=Map] Characters with a red dot are Bloodied





[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Flyby Attacks vs. Vrak & Mallick (1d20+9=29, 1d6+4=10, 1d20+9=18, 1d6+4=6) Hit Vrak for 10 damage, Mallick for 6
Spear of the Forked Tongue vs. Vrak (1d20+12=21, 1d10+4=7) Hit (Vrak) for 7 damage
Viper's Bite vs. Mallick (1d20+9=26, 1d6+3=7) Hit (Mallick) for 7 damage + 5 ongoing poison damage (save ends)
Sting vs. Brocc (1d20+8=14, 1d8+4=10) Miss (Brocc)
Howling Breath vs. Drake (1d20+7=18, 2d6+2=7) Hit (Drake) for 7 psychic damage, dazed until end of Vrak's next turn
Howling Breath vs. Bejik (1d20+7=21) Hit (Bejik) for 7 psychic damage, dazed until end of Vrak's next turn
Longbow vs. Nic (1d20+10=28, 1d10+4=8) Nit (Nic) for 8 damage
Heavy Flail vs. Sledge (1d20+7=25, 2d6+4=9) Hit (Sledge) for 9 damage
[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Bejik: 130 damage taken, Bloodied, Dazed
AC-21
Fort-18
Ref-17
Will-20

Brigand: 17 damage taken
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-15
Will-16

Sniper: No damage taken
AC-18
Fort-14
Ref-17
Will-15

Pseudodragon: 27 damage taken, Bloodied
AC-17
Fort-14
Ref-15
Will-14

Warwing Drake: 7 damage taken, Dazed
AC-18
Fort-17
Ref-16
Will-15

**Dragonborn gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls when bloodied.**[/sblock]        *GM:*  You now have Vrak as an ally.  She has used her Encounter power (breath weapon), and only has the following attack available:
Phantom Sword
+9 vs Reflex
1d8+2 Necrotic damage, and the target is marked until the end of Vrak's next turn

Unless directed otherwise, she will attack Bejik from this point on.  Feel free to advise her to do other things, but she is on a mission of revenge now and may not listen to you.     [sblock=Status]Brocc: 24/38 hp
6/6 surges remaining

Mallick: 4/47 hp, Bloodied
6/6 surges remaining
Used Action Point
Used Jaws of the Wolf

Nicodemus: 21/55 hp, Bloodied
9/10 surges remaining
Used Fearsome Smite

Sledge: 37/61 hp
12/12 surges remaining
Used Action Point
Used Bedeviling Assault

Vrak: 18/40 hp, Bloodied[/sblock]


----------



## Goel (May 1, 2012)

As the Brigand shifts he leaves an opening for Sledge to take advantage









*OOC:*


I get melee basic to marked foes that  shift


----------



## Goel (May 1, 2012)

Brigand you will fall quickly so I can finish your evil master  
Sledge savagely attacks the brigand causing him to fall back.

[sblock=actions]Standard: Savage Advance
this causes the Brigand to shift to O11
I shift into his old possition:  O12
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (May 2, 2012)

*GM:*  The Brigand is now Bloodied.


----------



## Nicodemous (May 9, 2012)

I step up to the Brigand and swing. 

Move - O11
Standard - Holy Strike
Minor - None


----------



## Harumph (May 9, 2012)

Rrraaagh!  Brothers, I am gravely wounded! 

[sblock=Mallick's Actions]

Standard--Second Wind -- +11 hp

[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (May 10, 2012)

Brocc jumps back from the small dragon, releasing a blast on mental fury.
[sblock=actions]
move, shift to Q9
standard, mind thrust vs pseudodragon
[/sblock]


----------



## bluesfella (May 11, 2012)

*GM:*  Nicodemus didn't need to move to O11 to reach the brigand as Sledge had just shifted him into that spot on his turn.             *GM:*  Mallick takes 5 ongoing poison damage, then fails his save against it.  Mallick's save vs. Poison (1d20=3)     
With a shriek, the pseudodragon falls back dead from Brocc's mental attack.

Bejik, still spitting blood, sees the tiny dragon fall and curses at Brocc in Dragonborn.  Then focusing all his anger at the ghost in front of him, says "Vrak Tiburcaex, I release you from my service!  Join your ancestors in the afterlife, knowing that you have failed to protect this citadel!"  Quickly, the warwing drake bites the ghost, holding her in place for a moment while Bejik runs her through with his spear.  She screams "Noooo!" as she begins to evaporate while floating up to the ceiling.  In a last act of defiance, Vrak takes hold of a piece of structural masonry embedded in the roof.  "Run, my friends!  If I cannot protect this holy place from his evil plot, it is better for it to be lost forever."  Before disipating completely, she pulls the piece of masonry free, and the entire ceiling starts to tremble and convulse as bits of rock and rubble start breaking loose and falling.

The brigand was in the middle of swinging his flail at the dwarf when the rubble started to fall.  He gets distracted by the impending collapse and misses Sledge completely.

Similarly, the arrow that the sniper had just launched towards Nicodemus gets knocked out of the air by a falling piece of rubble.

The smallest rocks have started falling first, turning the entire floor into difficult terrain.  Very quickly, some of the larger pieces of rubble come next.  A particularly large piece of ceiling falls on Bejik, knocking him to the ground and crushing the remaining life out of him.  His drake is hit as well, but not killed outright.  Both Mallick and Nicodemus are hit by falling rubble as well, leaving the ranger barely standing.        *GM:*  Mallick only has 1 hp remaining, and will take 5 ongoing poison damage at the beginning of his turn.  Keep that in mind as you plan your turns out.     [sblock=Map] Characters with a red dot are Bloodied
The entire floor is covered in rubble now, making it all difficult terrain.





[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Drake's Bite vs. Vrak (1d20+9=19, 1d10+4=9) Hit (Vrak) for 9 damage
Spear vs. Vrak (1d20+12=30, 1d10+4=10) Hit (Vrak) for 10 damage
Brigand's Flail vs. Sledge (1d20+8=10, 2d6+4=10) Miss (Sledge)
Longbow vs. Nic (1d20+10=11, 1d10+4=10) Miss (Nic)
Rubble vs. Drake, Bejik, Mallick, Brocc, Nic, Brigand, Sledge (1d20+4=23, 1d20+4=18, 1d20+4=17, 1d20+4=8, 1d20+4=19, 1d20+4=10, 1d20+4=11, 2d6+2=9) Hit (Drake, Bejik, Mallick, Nic) for 9 damage, Misses Brocc, Brigand and Sledge[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Bejik: Dead
AC-21
Fort-18
Ref-17
Will-20

Brigand: 53 damage taken, Bloodied
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-15
Will-16

Sniper: No damage taken
AC-18
Fort-14
Ref-17
Will-15

Pseudodragon: Dead
AC-17
Fort-14
Ref-15
Will-14

Warwing Drake: 16 damage taken
AC-18
Fort-17
Ref-16
Will-15

**Dragonborn gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls when bloodied.**[/sblock][sblock=Collapsing Ceiling Hazard]Perception DC 15: As a free action, the character can shout directions to an ally within 5 and give that ally a +2 Reflex bonus until the start of the character's next turn.

As a minor action, a character can make a DC 10 Acrobatics or Athletics check to dodge nimbly between falling rubble.  With a successful check, a character takes half damage from rubble until the start of the character's next turn.[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 24/38 hp
6/6 surges remaining

Mallick: 1/47 hp, Bloodied, ongoing 5 poison damage
5/6 surges remaining
Used Action Point
Used Jaws of the Wolf

Nicodemus: 21/55 hp, Bloodied
9/10 surges remaining
Used Fearsome Smite

Sledge: 37/61 hp
12/12 surges remaining
Used Action Point
Used Bedeviling Assault
Used Savage Advance[/sblock]


----------



## Nicodemous (May 14, 2012)

I move to Mallick's aid and bless him with Bahamut's strength.

Move: Shift O9.
Standard: Move to O8
Minor: Lay on Hands/Healing hands (I spend a healing surge and Mallick regains hit points as though he spent a surge. Add +3 for Healing Hands)


----------



## Goel (May 15, 2012)

Sledge takes a swing at the brigand and begins to shift away.

[sblock=action]minor: athletics check
standard: basic melee
move: shift to P12 [/sblock]









*OOC:*


total damage 19 + 3 = 22


----------



## bluesfella (May 15, 2012)

*GM:*  The dwarf cuts down the brigand on his way towards the door.

Note: You can't actually shift into difficult terrain unless you have a special feat for it (and the entire floor is difficult terrain right now).  But, since you killed the brigand, you don't have to worry about opportunity attacks, so you can retcon your post to include a full move if you like.  Don't forget every square costs 2 movement due to the whole floor being difficult terrain.


----------



## bluesfella (May 15, 2012)

*GM:*  One more thing - Nicodemus shifted as a part of his turn, which he can't do.  (Difficult terrain, see my note to Spencer above)  I'm going to do a simple retcon on that, but it means the Brigand gets an opportunity attack as he has to to move normally.     As Nicodemus moves to help his friend, the brigand gets one last shot at the paladin, bringing him closer to death.[sblock=OA vs. Nic]Brigand's OA vs. Nic (1d20+8=26, 2d6+4=11) Hit for 11 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Harumph (May 16, 2012)

Did you count the fact that I used my second wind?


----------



## Harumph (May 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


Is that a stairway leading up over there to the right?


----------



## bluesfella (May 16, 2012)

Harumph said:


> Did you count the fact that I used my second wind?



        *GM:*  Yep.  You had 4 hp, then you took your second wind, bringing you up to 15.  But, you were still suffering ongoing 5 poison damage...so technically, you should have been dead at the beginning of your turn before you even got to take your second wind.  But I let it slide and just applied it after the fact, which brought you down to 10 hp.  Then you got hit for 9 damage from falling rubble, leaving you with 1 hp remaining.

Nicodemus just healed you for 14 hp, so you now have 15 total.  You are still taking 5 ongoing poison damage, so at the beginning of your turn you will be back down to 10 again.  Don't forget to roll your save at the end of your turn.

And yes, that is a staircase leading up.


----------



## Harumph (May 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


Mallick is going to move toward the staircase.  I assume he can only move 6 squares under current conditions, assuming a double move?















*OOC:*


 2 move actions to square u9


----------



## bennage (May 17, 2012)

Brocc stumbles along after Mallick, when an eerily powerful voice builds in his throat speaking encouragement to the roughen ranger.

[sblock=actions]
move to T8
Majestic Word  on Mallick
The target can spend a healing surge and regain 
additional hit points equal to your Charisma modifier (+3). 
You also slide the target 1 square.
[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (May 17, 2012)

Brocc stumbles along after Mallick, when an eerily powerful voice builds in his throat speaking encouragement to the roughen ranger.

[sblock=actions]
move to T8
Majestic Word  on Mallick
The target can spend a healing surge and regain 
additional hit points equal to your Charisma modifier (+3). 
You also slide the target 1 square.
[/sblock]

-Mallick, spend a healing surge + 3


----------



## bluesfella (May 18, 2012)

As the ceiling starts to collapse in earnest, Nicodemus and Sledge hear the wounded shrieks of the hidden sniper as he is caught by the falling rubble.  As that voice goes silent, the drake sees his opportunity for escape and flies at full speed towards the door, ignoring everything and everyone is its path.        *GM:*  Note: the drake did not take his opportunity attack against Mallick when he moved away as he is more concerned with escape, and all of his masters are dead.

If you like, Nicodemus, Brocc and Mallick all get opportunity attacks against the drake as he is fleeing.  Go ahead and take them if you are feeling mean.       The vestibule area (where the drake, Brocc and Mallick are) has settled a bit and is no longer collapsing.  However, the rubble is raining down steadily in the main room, and Sledge is hit with a tiny piece as he dodges the larger bits falling around him.

[sblock=Map]
Characters with a red dot are Bloodied

***The entire floor is covered in rubble now, making it all difficult terrain.***







[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Collapsing Ceiling debris vs. Nic and Sledge (1d20+4=8, 1d20+4=19, 2d6+2=4) Miss Nicodemus, Hits Sledge for 4 damage, but previous Athletics check reduces that to 2 damage[/sblock][sblock=Enemies]Bejik: Dead
AC-21
Fort-18
Ref-17
Will-20

Brigand: 53 damage taken, Dead
AC-19
Fort-18
Ref-15
Will-16

Sniper: Dead
AC-18
Fort-14
Ref-17
Will-15

Pseudodragon: Dead
AC-17
Fort-14
Ref-15
Will-14

Warwing Drake: 16 damage taken
AC-18
Fort-17
Ref-16
Will-15

**Dragonborn gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls when bloodied.**[/sblock][sblock=Collapsing Ceiling Hazard]Perception DC 15: As a free action, the character can shout directions to an ally within 5 and give that ally a +2 Reflex bonus until the start of the character's next turn.

As a minor action, a character can make a DC 10 Acrobatics or Athletics check to dodge nimbly between falling rubble.  With a successful check, a character takes half damage from rubble until the start of the character's next turn.[/sblock][sblock=Status]Brocc: 24/38 hp
6/6 surges remaining
Used Majestic Word

Mallick: 29/47 hp
4/6 surges remaining
Used Action Point
Used Jaws of the Wolf

Nicodemus: 11/55 hp, Bloodied
8/10 surges remaining
Used Fearsome Smite

Sledge: 35/61 hp
12/12 surges remaining
Used Action Point
Used Bedeviling Assault
Used Savage Advance[/sblock]


----------



## bennage (May 21, 2012)

Nicodemus, look out! Falling to your left!


----------



## bluesfella (May 21, 2012)

*GM:*  Brocc has a Perception of 12, so he only needs a roll of 3 or higher for a success.  It's been 12 hours since Chris posted, so I'll just assume he forgot to add the roll.  I'll roll it and add it to this post.


----------



## bennage (May 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


oops! sorry.


----------



## Goel (May 24, 2012)

Sledge runs after his comrades (as fast as a dwarf can run, which isn't very fast)









*OOC:*


 move: Double move to T9 
minor: second wind (adds 30 hp)


----------



## Nicodemous (May 29, 2012)

Nicodemous hears his friends warnings and responds by running out of the collapsing room with them. 

Move: T7


----------



## Harumph (May 31, 2012)

Forgive my cowardice, brothers!  I cannot remain in this death trap any longer!  Poison gas!  ghosts!  Fire breathing reptilloids!  I cannot stay! 









*OOC:*


Mallick is in a panic as he has been close to death.  He takes a double move up the stairs.


----------



## bluesfella (May 31, 2012)

Mallick bounds up the stairs until he is stopped by a large slab of marble blocking the way.  The room at the top of the stairs appears to have looked out over the circular room they were just in.  But as the ceiling of that room collapsed, it took most of this room with it.  There is now not much left of the room, and what is left is filled with rubble.


----------



## bluesfella (May 31, 2012)

The drake continues its flight towards the exit, dissipating the remaining poison cloud with the frenzied flapping of its wings.  As soon as it hits the vertical corridor it flies up it and out into the air above.


----------



## Harumph (Jun 1, 2012)

I reckon the only way out of here is backwards, brothers.  Do you perceive of any other exits?


----------



## bennage (Jun 4, 2012)

Brocc makes his way towards the stairs after Mallick.


----------



## bennage (Jun 8, 2012)

*OOC:*


hello?


----------

